# MTB-Team Meckenheim...... oder sowas



## Cycle-Dragon (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ja ich weiss, es gibt ganz in der Nähe das "Team Tomburg", aber wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe, und den Text, der dabei steht, sind mir als "Grünschnabel" die Jungs schon etwas zu gut. Da würd ich auf 1/3 so ner Tour ja sterben.

Also mein Anliegen:
Ich wohne in Meckenheim und fahre einen "Rixe Overdrive Sport 200" -Rahmen (kennt wahrscheinlich wieder keiner) mit mehr oder weniger verbauten No-Name-Teilen. Also nix Weltbewegendes.
Ich fahre das Ding jetzt seit Anfang 2004... aber im Grunde erst seit Februar diesen Jahres recht regelmässig.

Troz enormen Ansterngungen und Aufwand hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht allzuviel MTB-Fahrer aus dem Raum Meckenheim, Rheinbach und den umliegenden Dörfern gefunden.

Ich suche also Leute (Männlein, Weiblein ist ziemlich egal) die sich gemeinsam treffen, und eben noch nicht so topfit sind, daß sie eine Wochenend-250km-Tour auf einer Profilrille abrutschen.

Sicher isses denkbar, daß wir dann auch mal diesen Status erreichen und zusammen z.B. für ne Woche nach Österreich oder so fahren, und dann da unten rumgurken.

Aber all das wollen wir gemeinsam aufbauen.

Also liebe Anfänger und Grünschnabel. Meldet Euch mal *GGGGG*


----------



## VenneRider (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Alexander,

es scheint, als teilen wir das gleiche Revier. Ich bin auch sehr oft im Kottenforst zwischen Röttgen und Godesberg unterwegs. Da können wir uns ja mal spontal treffen. Wenn es z.B. morgen passt, sag Bescheid.
Tja, das Team Tomburg hat schon ein anderes Kaliber. Wohl (noch   ) nix für uns Feierabendbiker.
Aber die TTTT (Team Tomburg Touren Treffen), in der leichten Kategorie (geguidet von Kalinka   ),  schafft eigentlich jeder mit ausreichender Grundkondition.

Ob das für ein Team reicht, weiß ich nicht zu sagen, aber ich kenne 3 Biker die recht unregelmässig/spontan biken. Vielleicht können wir die ja eingesammelt und motivieren für regelmässige Runden.

Grüße,

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (29. Juli 2005)

Das mit dem Regelmässigen Treffen und gemeinsamen Touren wäre schon genau das, was ich bezwecken wollte: daß ich nicht ständig alleine rumradeln muss.

Zwar war mein Wirkungskreis bisher eher Meckenheim -> Ersdorf -> Richtung Tomburg -> durch den Wald zu der Kapelle -> Rheinbach -> Meckenheim aber Kottenforst hört sich auch gut an...

Allerdings passt mir morgen schonam gar nicht... hab morgen ab 11.00 meinen Sohn bei mir...
Ab Sonntag Nachmittag könnte ich dagegen wieder.

Jungs ich warte auf Euch.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (31. Juli 2005)

@Marco und seine Jungs

Wie siehts as mit heute Nachmittag ? (Wenn das Wetter mit spielt? Treffen z.B. am Schulzentrum Meckenheim und ab da zusammen weiter ... 

oder so....

@Marco
Hniterlass mir mal bitte irgendwie Deine Handy-Nummer. Dann kann ich Dich auch mal "spontan" kontaktieren, ohne ständig den PC anschmeissen zu müssen.


Gruß
Alex


----------



## VenneRider (2. August 2005)

Hallo Alex,

hast Du Lust die Woche mal Nachmittags eine Runde zu drehen? Mach doch mal einen Terminvorschlag.

So long,

Marco


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. August 2005)

Klar hab ich immer.
Musst nur sagen wo wir uns treffen und wann Du Zeit hast..

Da ich arbeitslos bin, hab ich eigentlich imemr Zeit... (bis auf Mittags, ab 13 Uhr... da bin ich bei mama essen *GGGG*)


----------



## Delgado (2. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich arbeitslos bin, hab ich eigentlich imemr Zeit... (bis auf Mittags, ab 13 Uhr... da bin ich bei mama essen *GGGG*)



Und ich dachte Arbeitslose haben wenig Zeit weil sie ständig bemüht sind eine Arbeit zu finden.

Viel Glück.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. August 2005)

ööhhh.....

Oder so, ja


----------



## VenneRider (2. August 2005)

Hallo Alex,

schlage Donnerstag 18 Uhr auf dem Waldparkplatz (links) kurz hinter der Autobahnbrücke vor.
Von hier geht es dann grobe Richtung Godesberg und über Röttgen wieder zurück zum Treffpunkt. Den Trailanteil können wir flexibel halten. Wenn Du Lust hast stelle ich einen Termin ins LMB und versuche noch ein paar Leute zu akquirieren. Das Ganze hat dann zwischen 20 und 25 km.

So long,

Marco


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. August 2005)

Waldparkplatz ??
Auf der Landstrasse zwischen Bonn und Meckenheim direkt bei der Abfhart Meckenheim-Nord ?? Oder wo ?

ja mach mal nen offenen Termin, damits ein paar Leute mehr werden.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. August 2005)

Also ich kenn da mehrere Parkplätze...
Meinst Du den, der in etwa bei dem blauen Kringel ist, oder der Parkplatz bei dem roten Kringel ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VenneRider (3. August 2005)

Hallo Alex,

der Parkplatz am blauen Kreis ist der Richtige. Ich hab den Termin für morgen ins LMB gestellt.


So long,

Marco


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. August 2005)

Hi VenneRider...

hab mir grad mal Deine mail-Addy angesehen...

Nolden... Dein paps arbeitet nicht zufällig in der Deutschen Welle in Bonn, oder ?

Wenn ja, kennen wir uns bereits *GGGGGG*

________________________________________________________________
Nebenbei, noch ne klenie Anmerkung zum Mitfahr-Termin:

53340 Meckenheim
und wir wohnen nicht in Baden-Württemberg


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. August 2005)

HI,

wenn Ihr bereit seit, auch ältere Semester mitfahren zu lassen, würde ich versuchen, morgen gegen 18.00 Uhr dazusein - kommt halt ein bisschen überraschend. Bin ich nicht pünktlich da, einfach losfahren, dann ist mir etwas in die Quere gekommen.

Der Parkplatz liegt an der Landstraße Meckenheim (Rhld. natürlich) - Villip linker Seite an einer etwas abenteuerlichen Wildsperrenkonstruktion, oder....?


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. August 2005)

Jo, habs nicht mehr genau im Kopf, aber da müsste so ne Wild sperre sein.

Wenn da ein blauer Golf 3 Variant rumsteht, in dem in der Heckscheibe noch HES geklebt ist, biste richtig.

Demnächst klebt da ein Fahrrad-Träger *GGGGG*


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (4. August 2005)

@VenneRider

Also ich muss ja sagen: Superspitzenklasse die Tour.

Gute Streckenführung und netet Trails.

Weiter so *GGGGG*


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. August 2005)

Dank an den sehr ortskundigen VenneRider, hat Spaß gemacht, einfach einmal "hinterher" düsen zu können und etwas Neues zu sehen   . Man sieht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. August 2005)

Wo bleibt der Tourbericht ???


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. August 2005)

Tja, Handlampe, das ist ein Problem: Meine Digi frißt Akkus (nach spätestens 4 Bildern hat der Vampir die Akkus leer) und Steckdosen sind (noch) rar in bundesdeutschen Wäldern. Versuch ich' mal in Worten:

4 sich bis dahin völlig unbekannte Biker, nämlich

_VenneRider (<- Organisator)
Alex-75
bode777
Eifelwolf (<- der wo ich bin...)_

trafen sich um 18.00 Uhr an einem Waldplatz an der Landstraße Meckenheim (NRW!!) - Pech (= Ort, nicht Schicksalsschlag). Der Waldparkplatz scheint beliebter Treffpunkt zahlreicher Freunde ebenso zahlreicher diverser Sportarten zu sein. 

Nun denn, VenneRider vorweg, wir hintendran oder seitlich - entsprechend der alten Reiterregel: *Niemals den Master überholen*!. Ab und zu waren diverse andere auf dem Weg herumstehende Sportler zu umkurven. Physisch wie psychisch, es waren ja auch Sportler*innen* dabei - Handlampe, Du verstehst das schon....

VenneRider, unheimlich Kottenforst-ortskundig, zeigte uns eine feine Auswahl diverser Wege und Trails. Nach nicht ganz 25 km (die Tachoanzeigen differierten etwas) war die Tour wie geplant zu Ende. Dabei griff er nicht zu tief in die Trickkiste - fahrerrisch, glaube ich, passte alls gut zusammen. Zumindest war abschließend allseits der Wunsch nach "mehr" vorhanden! 

Handlampe, by the way: Schreib' nicht immer "Meckenheim-Wormsdorf". Es heißt "Rheinbach-Wormersdorf". Wir sind da etwas eigen und verzichten ungerne auf gut 2.000 Einwohner. Sooo viele haben wir nämlich auch nicht....


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (7. August 2005)

Für alle, die bei der Tour von Venne dabei waren, und sich total unterfordert gefühlt haben ...    

Fahrt mal ne Tour mit RedKing durch die Wahner Heide.
Dann wisst ihr sicher, wo Euere Grenzen liegen.   

Bis dato (Samstag) dachte ich ja, ich wär einigermassen fit. Doch der liebe RedKing zeigte mir und D4RKV sehr drastisch, daß dem leider nicht wirklich so ist.


----------



## Redking (7. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle, die bei der Tour von Venne dabei waren, und sich total unterfordert gefühlt haben ...
> 
> Fahrt mal ne Tour mit RedKing durch die Wahner Heide.
> Dann wisst ihr sicher, wo Euere Grenzen liegen.
> ...



Hallo Alexander

und wie geht es dir??

Hast du meinen Bericht schon gelesen?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Handlampe (7. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Handlampe, by the way: Schreib' nicht immer "Meckenheim-Wormsdorf". Es heißt "Rheinbach-Wormersdorf". Wir sind da etwas eigen und verzichten ungerne auf gut 2.000 Einwohner. Sooo viele haben wir nämlich auch nicht....



Ach du Schreck, da bin ich ja jahrelang einem grauenvollem Irrtum unterlegen.......ich werde mich bessern


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (9. August 2005)

@VenneRider

Wie siehts aus ?

Wollteste nicht die Woche nochmal so ne nette Tour starten ??


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. August 2005)

Hallo Alex, wenn ich das richtig sehe, war VenneRider die letzten Tage nicht mehr im Forum. Aufgrund der doch etwas fortgeschrittenen Woche    schlage ich daher als Alternativprogramm (wie schon bei der 1. Tour besprochen) vor:

*Stressfreies Workout-Biking durch die wenig frequentierte nördliche Waldeifel (Nähe Rheinbach, Treffpunkt am Donnerstag, dem 11.08.2005, um 17.30 Uhr im Ortsteil Kurtenberg), eine abgestimmte Mischung von Schotter-/Sandwegen und Trails. Auch die Steinbachtalsperre wird besucht (auf Wunsch dort Erfrischungspause). Für Frauen geeignet!* 

*Konditionsvoraussetzung: Wie zur 1. Tour im Kottenforst (leichte Grundkondition).
Tempo: langsam
Schwierigkeit: leicht
Strecke: rd. 18 km
Dauer: ca. 1 Stunde*

Bezüglich des genauen Treffpunktes werde ich noch eine Karte einstellen, ebenso ein Hinweis im LMB. 

_Last-minute-biking-Buchungs-Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1119_


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (9. August 2005)

@Wölfchen

Du bist der Größte !


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alex, wenn ich das richtig sehe, war VenneRider die letzten Tage nicht mehr im Forum. Aufgrund der doch etwas fortgeschrittenen Woche    schlage ich daher als Alternativprogramm (wie schon bei der 1. Tour besprochen) vor:
> 
> *Stressfreies Workout-Biking durch die wenig frequentierte nördliche Waldeifel (Nähe Rheinbach, Treffpunkt am Donnerstag, dem 11.08.2005, um 17.30 Uhr im Ortsteil Kurtenberg), eine abgestimmte Mischung von Schotter-/Sandwegen und Trails. Auch die Steinbachtalsperre wird besucht (auf Wunsch dort Erfrischungspause). Für Frauen geeignet!*
> 
> ...




Hallo Eifelwolf,

ich würde gerne mal eine größere Runde in der Eifel an einem Wochende (Sa oder So) drehen.   

Wenn ich unter der Woche nach Kurtenberg fahren muß, ist die Autofahrt für mich länger als die Tour. Daher werd ich am Donnerstag nicht kommen  

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei der Runde, vielleicht können wir uns ja nocheinmal in Meckenheim treffen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tomax77 (9. August 2005)

Hi,

ich würde mich eurer Runde auch gerne mal anschließen. Bin früher öfters gefahren, auch längere Touren durch die Eifel. Krankheitsbedingt musste ich aber über ein Jahr lang aussetzen. D.h. ich fange jetzt leider fast wieder bei Null an  . Deshalb hört sich das mit den zunächst "gemächlichen" Runden sehr interessant an. Beim Team Tomburg würde ich derzeit jedenfalls am ersten Anstieg ins Gras beissen. Fahrt ihr jetzt regelmäßig oder eher spontane Touren? Mir kämen momentan regelmäßige Runden am WE (Sa oder So) oder auch abends unter der Woche entgegen. Diese Woche könnte ich allerdings nur Samstag oder Sonntag. So what, ich werde meinen Hintern bei der nächsten Tour von euch auf den Sattel schwingen und vorbeikommen.

Bis dann,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (9. August 2005)

Tomax77 schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt ihr jetzt regelmäßig oder eher spontane Touren? Mir kämen momentan regelmäßige Runden am WE (Sa oder So) oder auch abends unter der Woche entgegen.



Hallo Thomas,

das wissen wir noch nicht so genau.... wir haben uns ja erst vorige Woche nach einem Aufruf von Alex-75 zur 1. Tour "gefunden" 
 +  +  +  =  . 
Zumindest hat die 1. Tour viel Spaß gemacht und keiner musste Angst haben, dass sein Hinterrad die Hechelzunge überrollt - ohne allerdings auch anforderungsmäßig einzuschlafen. Das hatte VenneRider schon toll geplant!

Als örtlicher "alter" MTB-Hase kennst Du vielleicht auch die ein odere andere nette Tour. Dann lass' uns an Deinem Wissen teilhaben!

WE-mäßig sieht es bei mir meist (aber nicht immer) schlecht aus   , dagegen bin ich unter der Woche meist mehrmals mit dem MTB unterwegs   . Der Wunsch am WE zu fahren kam hier aber schon mehrmals auf (siehe o. a. Posting von bode777), vielleicht findet sich also eine Gruppe zusammen.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (9. August 2005)

Also,

mal so am Rande....

Hate mir das schon so virgestellt, daß man regelmässig zusammen fährt (bzw ob man das "trainieren" nennen kann sei dahingestellt.)
Das Ganze dann über nen gewissen zeitraum und wir sind fit genug, mal zusammen für ne Woche nach Österreich oder so zu fahren.

Kenne da in der Nähe von Innsbruck ein paar nette Fleckcen und würde ne Woche Programm locker voll bekommen.

Und mit den Leuten, die ich da bisher kenne (VenneRider und Konsorten der letzten Tour) kann ich mir das recht gut vorstellen. Alle locker drauf, nett und lustig. Habe natürlich nix dagegen, wenn es bis dahin noch einige mehr werden.

In diesem Sinne, auf einen hoffentlich irgendwann mal gemeinsam stattfindenden Urlaub.  

Zur Info: Da ich heute meinen Heck-Fahrrad-Träger geliefert bekommen habe, finden in meinem Auto 3 Personen inkl Gepäck und Fahrrad Platz.

@Tomax77
ich seh grad du kommst auch aus Meckenheim.
Hab Dich grad mal zu meiner ICQ-Liste hinzugefügt.
Wo fährst Du denn so in der Regel ?


----------



## Redking (9. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> mal zusammen für ne Woche nach Österreich oder so zu fahren.
> 
> Kenne da in der Nähe von Innsbruck ein paar nette Fleckcen und würde ne Woche Programm locker voll bekommen.
> 
> Und mit den Leuten, die ich da bisher kenne (VenneRider und Konsorten der letzten Tour) kann ich mir das recht gut vorstellen. Alle locker drauf, nett und lustig. Habe natürlich nix dagegen, wenn es bis dahin noch einige mehr werden.


Hallo Alexander

wenn erlaubt, hätte ich gegen einen Bikeurlaub nichts einzuwenden,
und so fit wie du geschrieben hast bin ich auch nicht. 

Meinerseits besteht also auch Interesse!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (10. August 2005)

Ok, einen Mit-Urlauber hab ich schonmal *aufschreib*


----------



## Tomax77 (10. August 2005)

@Alex-75 

Ich bin bei kleinen Runden häufig im Kottenforst (Venusberg etc.) unterwegs gewesen. Ansonsten öfters mal in der Eifel (Ahr, Steiner Berg, Michelsberg etc.). Siebengebirge bisher eher selten. Meine Touren lagen meistens so zwischen 30-40 km. Momentan reichts dafür schon nicht mehr. Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du für nächste Woche ja mal ne Runde eintragen. Ich wäre dabei.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. August 2005)

So, den genauen Treffpunkt habe ich als Karte (Übersichtskarte und Detailkarte) im LMB ergänzt. Den Treffpunkt zu finden liest sich schwerer als es in Natura ist. 

Trotzdem, für alle Fälle können sich Verirrte und Verirrende unter der Rufnummer *** melden - das Rettungsteam wird dann umgehend alarmiert   !

Nun hofft mal alle, dass das Wetter mindestens so bleibt...


----------



## d4rkv (10. August 2005)

HI allerseits,
werde mich morgen bei euch anschließen, allerdings werd ich schon von 
Ahrweiler aus losfahren, also muss ich mir genügend Zeit und den richtigen
Weg einpeilen. Bin letzten Samstag mit Alex und noch einpaar aus dem Forum
geradelt, das allerdings einwenig über meinem level war, jedenfalls hat das mir
gut gefallen, sodass ich mehr interesse darin finde.

Zur Fahrt:
Also ich würde jetzt normalerweise zum Alex fahren, oder ist der direkte Weg
nach Rheinbach schneller? Falls einer die Strecke kennt, kann mir jmd. was dazu 
schreiben thx.

icq: 149683237
mail: [email protected]

Ansonsten bis mOin, MFG d4rkv


----------



## VenneRider (10. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich zurück. Zurzeit ist ziemlich stressig ... halt Urlaubszeit.  

@Eifelwolf: Vielen Dank für den Bericht!  Ich gelobe Besserung.   Die nächste Runde durch die Venne wird dann auch mit Bildern dokumentiert.

Tja, morgen sieht bei mir nicht so gut aus. Da hab ich schon einen Termin. Aber ich hoffe die Runde wird vielleicht noch mal wiederholt.  

Wie ist den das Interesse an einer Runde am Wochenende?


So long,

Marco


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (10. August 2005)

@Eifelwolf

Tja, da ich der Chauffeur von D4RKV bin, bin ich natürlich auch dabei...

@VenneRider
Solange es nicht das jewels zweite WE im Monat ist (also diesmal 12.-14.8.) bin ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (10. August 2005)

@ d4rkv: Schön, dass Du mit dabei bist!    Im Prinzip kommst Du erst an Meckenheim vorbei. Du könntest Dich vielleicht auch dort von Alex aufladen (Auto) lassen...? 

Bis Rheinbach ist von Meckenheim nicht mehr weit. Beachte aber, Kurtenberg liegt nochmals 6 km hinter und 200 Höhenmeter über Rheinbach. Du kommst dann sicherlich schon gut "angewärmt" hier an...   

@ Marco: Schade! Vielleicht klappt es ja doch spontan - wird es knapp, melde Dich einfach unter der angegebenen Telefonnummer. 

Aber die Runde läuft nicht weg und läßt sich sicherlich wiederholen. Am WE bin ich zu 99 % ein paar Hundert Kilometer fern der Heimat, bei mir wird das also nix.


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. August 2005)

@ Alex, da bin ich jetzt einfach von ausgegangen.....   . Du findest den Treffpunkt? Über Altendorf/Hilberath/Todenfeld geht es von Meckenheim eigentlich schneller als über Rheinbach-City. 
Oder Handy mitnehmen, ggf. von unterwegs anrufen oder nach der Kneipe "Zu den vier Winden" (die kennt man eher als den Ort Kurtenberg   ) fragen.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (10. August 2005)

@Eifel-Wesen

Das passt schon ... 
War mit meinen Eltern früher oft im Restaurant "Schneckenhaus".

Kenne die Ecke also schon ein bisschen.

Und das mit Julian / D4RKV ist bereits geklärt (bei mir im Chat)(www.m-chat.de)


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. August 2005)

VenneRider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> melde mich zurück. Zurzeit ist ziemlich stressig ... halt Urlaubszeit.
> 
> ...



Klar, Wochenende ist immer gut. Am Samstag werd ich wohl mal das Siebengebirge etwas "erfahren".

Sonst, wenn einer von Euch am Wochenende etwas plant, besonders Ahr/Eifel, versuche ich immer dabei zu sein!

Viele Grüße


@Eifelwolf, mensch, am Wochenende fährt man doch nicht weg


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit Julian / D4RKV ist bereits geklärt (bei mir im Chat)



Super    !




			
				bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, Wochenende ist immer gut. Am Samstag werd ich wohl mal das Siebengebirge etwas "erfahren".
> 
> Sonst, wenn einer von Euch am Wochenende etwas plant, besonders Ahr/Eifel, versuche ich immer dabei zu sein!
> 
> ...



Na, denn mal viel Spaß mit dem Team Tomburg    ! Dein schönes, neues Cube.... vorher unbedingt nochmals fotografieren!

Und woher kommen denn die ganzen "Sonntagsfahrer" auf der Autobahn, wenn keiner wegfahren würde...?


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Super    !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So lange Du nicht mit Deinem Bike ein Sonntagsfahrer bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (12. August 2005)

@Eifelwolf

LOB LOB LOB

Die Tour war echt gut.

Trotz Regen und leichter technischer Pobleme.... 

Die Runde können wir gerne nochmal drehen.


----------



## Fungrisu (14. August 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Samstag werd ich wohl mal das Siebengebirge etwas "erfahren".



Hi bode,
schön das Du gestern mal bei uns vorbei geschaut hast.
Wir sind noch ein paar nette Trials gefahren. Auch Berg ab   
Am Ende standen dann auf meinem HAC 40km und 1107 hm.
Bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## VenneRider (14. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch der Tourenbericht von der Runde am Donnerstag:

Um 18 Uhr trafen sich 4 Biker (Eifelwolf, Alex-75, d4rkv, VenneRider) zur Feierabendrunde. Startpunkt war Kurtenberg in Rheinbach. Von hier aus ging es, bei recht passablen Wetterverhältnissen, ins Revier des Eifelwolfs.
Von Kurtenberg ging es in den Flamersheimer Wald. Hier machten wir etwas Höhe um dann über zwei bis drei schnelle Trailabfahrten zu Steinbachtalsperre zu gelangen.
Noch nicht ganz an der Steinbachtalsperre angekommen began es dann natürlich ordentlich zu Regen. Spätestens hier stellte sich für d4rkv und mich die Frage, ob es eine gute Idee war die Dirtboards zuhause gelassen zu haben.  
Nach einer guten halben Stunde hatten sich die Regenwolken verzogen und wir konnten den zweiten Teil der Tour in Angriff nehmen. Um die Steinbachtalsperre herum ging es über einen schönen Trail Richtung Kloster Schweinheim. Von hier dann am Waldrand entlang Richtung Queckenberg, über Eichen, zurück nach Kurtenberg.
In Kurtenberg ließen wir dann die Feierabendrunde bei Apfelschorle und uns umkreisenden Fledermäusen ausklingen.  
Aus Ermangelung einer DigiCam ist auch die zweite Runde nicht mit Fotos dokumentiert. Aber schön wars.    Jeder Zeit wieder gerne im Revier des Wolfs!  

So long,

Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. August 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hi bode,
> schön das Du gestern mal bei uns vorbei geschaut hast.
> Wir sind noch ein paar nette Trials gefahren. Auch Berg ab
> Am Ende standen dann auf meinem HAC 40km und 1107 hm.
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

ich sag Danke, dass Ihr die ersten 50 Minuten mit mir gefahren seid. So konnte ich wenigstens eine kleine Trainingsrunde im Siebengebirge kennenlernen.  

Bis zur Euren nächsten Runde werd ich mich erst einmal von der 3 Kreisklasse an das Profiniveau ranarbeiten müssen.

Zum Glück hab ich mich auf dem Rückweg nicht verfahren, sonst hätte ich wohl die Bergrettung anrufen müssen.  

Viele Grüße

Boris


----------



## Udo1 (15. August 2005)

Hallo Alex,

am Freitag, den 19.08. um 16.00 Uhr
veranstaltet BIKE + RUN in Siegburg die nächste MTB-Tour.
*Treffpunkt:*
Luisenstraße 29
53721 SIEGBURG

Hoffentlich sind diesmal einige BIKER mehr als zur Auftaktveranstaltung vor 
14 Tagen dabei.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. August 2005)

@ Alex-75 und VenneRider: Danke für die Blumen  !

@ all: Das Wetter gelobt auch Besserung - insofern: Wie sieht es aus diese Woche? Denkbar wäre u. a.:

1. Wir drängen uns bode777 auf und expedieren (expedalieren?)  durch den Dschungel von Alfter

2. Wir variieren das bewährte Programm "Venne"

3. Wir hängen uns irgendwo an (Vorschlag wurde vorige Woche gemacht)

4. Wir düsen durch die Eifel, z. B. einer der Touren von MTB Bad Münstereifel (siehe hier); das Kartenmaterial habe ich; Nachteil: Anfahrtsweg etwas länger.

5. ...???

Natürlich jeweils vorausgesetzt, die Guides sind greifbar. Bitte um baldige Antworten...


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> @ Alex-75 und VenneRider: Danke für die Blumen  !
> 
> @ all: Das Wetter gelobt auch Besserung - insofern: Wie sieht es aus diese Woche? Denkbar wäre u. a.:
> 
> ...



Ich schlage Donnerstag, wenn es Bad Münstereifel werden soll, Freitag vor. Donnerstag noch mal die Venne-Runde? (Vielleicht ein paar Km mehr?)


----------



## VenneRider (16. August 2005)

Donnerstag die Venne-Runde wäre kein Problem. Die Strecke können wir auch auf ca. 30 km aufbohren. Da gibts auch noch ein paar Trail die wir das letzte Mal nicht gefahren sind.  
Freitag würde sich bei mir wahrscheinlich auch machen lassen.

Was passt bei euch besser?

Ich würde ja auch gerne mal bei den Königsforstern/Guido, Alex and friends) mitfahren, aber die biken heute schon. Aber vielleicht eine mögliche Option für nächste Woche.

So long,

Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. August 2005)

VenneRider schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag die Venne-Runde wäre kein Problem. Die Strecke können wir auch auf ca. 30 km aufbohren. Da gibts auch noch ein paar Trail die wir das letzte Mal nicht gefahren sind.
> Freitag würde sich bei mir wahrscheinlich auch machen lassen.
> 
> Was passt bei euch besser?
> ...




Donnerstag, bin ich dabei  

Nächste Woche bei den Königsforstern können wir ja mal überlegen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. August 2005)

Donnerstag oder Freitag, beides ist mir recht. Und gerne nächste Woche in den Königsforst.   

Von Alex-75 hört man nix mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VenneRider (17. August 2005)

Ich habe den Termin für Donnerstag ins LMB eingetragen (Link ). Treffpunkt ist wieder der Waldparkplatz in Nähe der AB-Abfahrt Meckenheim-Merl. Also: Kette ölen und mitfahren.  

So long,

Marco


----------



## Udo1 (18. August 2005)

Hallo Alex,

am Sonnabend wollte ich eigentlich eine Tour Kottenforst, Rheinbach Richtung Radioteleskop machen oder Richtung Ahrtal. Würde so gegen 10.00 Uhr am Forsthaus Venne eintreffen. Wenn Du nichts vor hast könntest Du mir ja mal eure Stecken zeigen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. August 2005)

_Kurzes Tourentelegram der heutigen Tour durch die Venne (created by VenneRider):_

Teilnehmer: VenneRider, Bode777, Eifelwolf. Der angesagte (uns noch unbekannte) 4. MTB-Rider kam nicht, dafür wurde (irrtümlich) ein zufällig herumstehender Mountainbiker als diesen angesehen und von uns angequatscht sowie ein Vereinnahmungsversuch gestartet (er widerstand jedoch) . Der wird sich leicht gewundert haben...  . Es war jemand aus Baden-Würstelberg... der hat nun einen Eindruck von den überaus geselligen Rheinländern bekommen   .

Die Tour war wieder super, gut mit Trails durchgestylt, das Wetter äußerst Biker-freundlich. Tempo etwas schneller als bei der 1. Tour, die Strecke dafür etwas länger...  .

Hat echt Spaß gemacht - Dank an VenneRider   !


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> _Kurzes Tourentelegram der heutigen Tour durch die Venne (created by VenneRider):_
> 
> Teilnehmer: VenneRider, Bode777, Eifelwolf. Der angesagte (uns noch unbekannte) 4. MTB-Rider kam nicht, dafür wurde (irrtümlich) ein zufällig herumstehender Mountainbiker als diesen angesehen und von uns angequatscht sowie ein Vereinnahmungsversuch gestartet (er widerstand jedoch) . Der wird sich leicht gewundert haben...  . Es war jemand aus Baden-Würstelberg... der hat nun einen Eindruck von den überaus geselligen Rheinländern bekommen   .
> 
> ...



Kann mich dem nur anschließen, war eine super Runde und nette Truppe   Unser Guide gibt uns sogar am Ende der Tour einen aus  

Tempo war schneller als bei unserer ersten Runde, klar, es wurde ja seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr geraucht


----------



## wariat (20. August 2005)

Wann zieht ihr denn wieder los? Treffpunkt ist das kleine gelbe Haus am Parkplatz bei Meckenheim, ein Stückchen im Wald, oder?

Gruss
Wariat


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. August 2005)

Hallo Wariat,

planmäßig ist kommende Woche wieder eine Tour vorgesehen. Wo und wann genau, steht noch nicht fest - kann aber gut sein, dass wir zu "Besuch" in einem der umliegenden MTB-Reviere sind. Genaues wird bei Bekanntwerden natürlich wieder hier und im LMB (Last-Minute-Biking) gepostet.

Bei den bisherigen 3 Touren war zweimal Treffpunkt der Wanderparkplatz auf der Landstraße Meckenheim - Pech (Nähe Autobahnauffahrt). Eine Karte hierzu findest Du in diesem Thread unter der Post-Nr. 11 (*blauer * Kringel, das ist der besagte Wanderparkplatz). Ein gelbes Haus ist mir da nicht bekannt, will aber nicht ausschließen, es nicht gesehen zu haben....   

Einfach ab und zu einmal hier hineinschauen, wir freuen uns über jeden Mitfahrer !


----------



## Handlampe (21. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> . Ein gelbes Haus ist mir da nicht bekannt, will aber nicht ausschließen, es nicht gesehen zu haben....



Na, wenn er da mal nicht mal das Jägerhäuschen meint. Das liegt ja direkt an dem asphaltierten Waldweg der zu besagtem Parkplatz führt.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (22. August 2005)

So Leute, bin wieder am Ball (momentan mit 56k-Modem)...

Nachdem sich jetzt die T-Com mit GMX streitet, we nun menie DSL-Leitung hat, muss ich mich erstmal mit analog begnügen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> So Leute, bin wieder am Ball (momentan mit 56k-Modem)...
> 
> Nachdem sich jetzt die T-Com mit GMX streitet, we nun menie DSL-Leitung hat, muss ich mich erstmal mit analog begnügen.




Da ja jetzt wieder alle am Ball sind, fehlt nur noch der Bericht von Marco (Mit Bilder  )

Ich werde heute meine Trainigsrunde im Kottenforst fahren, (17,30 UHR, ca. 35 KM, 1,5 - 2,0 Std) Wenn Bedarf, könnten wir uns am Obi-Parkplatz in Oedekoven Treffen, hinterer Teil, da ist immer frei. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (24. August 2005)

Was die Zeiteinteilung betrifft, bin ich derzeit nicht mein eigener Herr (werde berufsmäßig fremdbestimmt). 17.30 Uhr wird aber auf jeden Fall eng. 

Was haben wir kriterienmäßig denn bei der Trainingsrunde anzubieten...?


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Zeiteinteilung betrifft, bin ich derzeit nicht mein eigener Herr (werde berufsmäßig fremdbestimmt). 17.30 Uhr wird aber auf jeden Fall eng.
> 
> Was haben wir kriterienmäßig denn bei der Trainingsrunde anzubieten...?



Kein Problem, treffen wir uns um 18.00 Uhr. 

Wir werden am Anfang ca. 4 mal das Vorgebirge rauf und runter fahren, sind nur ein paar Höhenmeter, der Rest wird auf normalen flachen Waldwegen gefahren, es ist mehr eine Runde für die Ausdauer als für Fahrtechnik/Singletrails.


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. August 2005)

Bin ich bis 18.00 Uhr nicht bei OBI, war die Fremdbestimmung übermächtig!


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich bis 18.00 Uhr nicht bei OBI, war die Fremdbestimmung übermächtig!



Möge die Macht über die der Fremdbestimmung liegen


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (24. August 2005)

Hallelujah und Amen.

@Eifelwolf

Ach, hab meinen Hinterbau etwas modifiziert.... sollte jetzt alles besser halten als beim letzten Mal...


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. August 2005)

Besser ist das....   





			
				Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallelujah und Amen.
> 
> @Eifelwolf
> 
> ..*jetzt * alles besser halten als beim letzten Mal...



Jetzt = heute...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (24. August 2005)

Bin heute schon meine Standard-Strecke (Meckenheim-Ersorf-Tomburg-Rheinbach-Meckenheim) gefahren.... bisher hat alles gehalten.

War jetzt auch nochmal in Rheinbach, bisher hälts wirklich alles...

Also für heute hab ich genug kilometer aufm Tacho.

Man man man... durch das schlechte Wetter die letzten Tage bin ich total ausser übung... *hechel jammer japs*


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. August 2005)

Ebens. Und heute ist die letzte Chance. Ab Morgen gibt es wieder Reeeeeegen!


----------



## VenneRider (24. August 2005)

Moin,

werde versuch auch um 18:00 Uhr am OBI zu sein.

Die Sache mit der DigiCam letzten Donnerstag war eher ein netter Versuch. Nur ein Bild ist brauchbar. 


So long,

Marco


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (24. August 2005)

@Venne
Egal, her mit dem Bild !

*GGGGG*


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. August 2005)

Hi, ein kleiner Tourbericht:

VenneRider, Eifelwolf und meine Wenigkeit trafen uns gestern am OBI in Oedekoven.

Zum warm-fahren sind wir durch das schöne Gielsdorf, die Staffelsgasse rauf . Nach ca. 4 mal das Vorgebirge rauf und runter incl. Spielplatzbesichtigung   wurde das Tempo auf den flachen Waldautobahnen etwas angezogen. Fahrtechnich war es nicht so interessant, die Grundkondion konnte natürlich verbessert werden  .-

Nach 35 KM , 300 Hm und 20er Schnitt war die Trainigseinheit zu Ende.  

Bis zum nächstenmal


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. August 2005)

Dank an bode777 für das "Outdoor-Spinning" im Kottenforst - Sauerstoffpumpe für die Lunge, gerne wieder   !

Nächste Woche geht es dann absprachegemäß wieder einmal in die Eifeler Highlands:

*Stressfreies Workout-Biking durch die wenig frequentierte nördliche Waldeifel (Nähe Rheinbach, Treffpunkt am Mittwoch, dem 31.08.2005, um 17.30 Uhr im Ortsteil Kurtenberg), Mischung von Schotter-/Sandwegen und Trails (Trailanteil diesmal etwas geringer als bei der ersten Eifel-Rundfahrt, dafür etwas schlammiger und auf besonderen Wunsch mit "Panoramablick").  

Konditionsvoraussetzung: Grundkondition
Tempo: langsam
Schwierigkeit: leicht
Strecke: rd. 23 km
Dauer: ca. 1,5 Stunde*

Genauer Treffpunkt mit Karten ist im LMB bereits eingestellt. Hier der LMB-Link!


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. August 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Dank an bode777 für das "Outdoor-Spinning" im Kottenforst - Sauerstoffpumpe für die Lunge, gerne wieder   !
> 
> Nächste Woche geht es dann absprachegemäß wieder einmal in die Eifeler Highlands:
> 
> ...



So, schönes Wetter ist bestellt!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (25. August 2005)

@Eifelwolf

So in etwa die Tour vom letzten mal ?? Bin dabei !   

Wird dann wahrscheinlich die letzte Tour sein, die ich ohne Klickies mitfahre...

Am 2.9. hab ich die am Rad ! *feru freu*


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> @Eifelwolf
> 
> So in etwa die Tour vom letzten mal ??



Nur die ersten Kilometer. Dann biegen wir ab auf einen schönen Weg, auf dem ich mir schon zwei platte Reifen geholt habe....   

Mit Klickies überwiegend gut zu fahren, die Runde gestern wäre dafür natürlich erste Sahne gewesen...  

Landschaftlich ist die Tour etwas aufgelockerter als die erste, geht auch kurzzeitig über eine der MTB-Strecken der Bad Münstereifeler. Als Bild hierzu kann wunderschön der Avatar von "blitzfitz" ausgeborgt werden:


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (25. August 2005)

Äääh,...

zu dem Bild....

Ich hab mir zwar heute nen preisweten Trink-Rucksack gekauft.... aber nen *ertrink* -Rucksack hab ich noch kenien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (26. August 2005)

Hi,

am Sonntag, 28.08.05 werde ich eine kleine Ahrrunde fahren. Treffpunkt ist um 12,30 der kleine Teerparkplatz an der Kalenborner Höhe, gegenüber dem Reiterhof.

Dauer: ca. 3 STD
Länge: 35 KM
Hm: ca. 800
Tempo: langsam bis mittel

Wer will mit?

Grüße


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. August 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Äääh,...
> 
> zu dem Bild....
> 
> Ich hab mir zwar heute nen preisweten Trink-Rucksack gekauft.... aber nen *ertrink* -Rucksack hab ich noch kenien...



Dann unbedingt Schwimmflügel mitbringen; alternativ reicht auch der Erwerb der "Seepferdchen-Bescheinigung" (nicht älter als 5 Jahre)   !


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (26. August 2005)

mein See-Gaul ist aber wesentlich älter....

Aber nebenbei... ggf bring ich unsere nachbarin mit zu der Tour. Mal schaun ob sie sich breitschlagen lässt. Hängt bei ihr natürlich auch vom Wetter ab.

Mich könnt ihr / Du schon mal einplanen.

Vielleicht erreiche ich Julian (D4RKV) auch noch.


----------



## wariat (26. August 2005)

Wie weit ist der Treffpunkt von BN-Duisdorf entfernt? Würde gerne mit, müsste aber mit dem Bike kommen, da am WE ohne Auto.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (26. August 2005)

Allgemeine Frage: Kommt Venne am Mittwoch auch mit ?

@wariat
Wenn die oben genannte Nachbarin nicht mitkommt, kannst Du bei mir mitfahren. Auf den Träger hinten passen drei Räder drauf.

Ansonsten kommt VenneRider auch aus der Gegend Bonn (aber Godesberg). Vielleicht könnte der Dich ja im Auto mitnehmen.

Bonn --> Meckenheim --> Rheinbach --> Richtung Eifel nach Kurtenberg
... ist ne ganze Ecke zu fahren. 

Hab eben am Telefon Julian auch gefragt ob er Mitwoch mitkommt... Mal schaun wie er sich entscheidet.


----------



## wariat (26. August 2005)

Sind laut Map24 20 km  bis Kurtenberg, dass wäre  notfalls eine gute Entfernung zum Warmfahren . Bei genauerer Angabe (bin in Rheinbach nicht orstkundig, kenne nur die Kaserne) würde ich auch mit Rad rüberfahren.
Gruss
Wariat


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. August 2005)

@ Wariat,

den genauen Treffpunkt in Form einer Karte findest Du im LMB (Link hier). Zusätzlich zu der Strecke müsstest Du ab Rheinbach (ca. 190 über NN) noch 200 Höhenmeter bis Kurtenberg auf 6,5 km Strecke einrechnen.

Du könntest auch mit dem Zug nach Rheinbach kommen ("Voreifelexpress"), der fährt auch ab Duisdorf und die Verbindungen sind gut. Allerdings von Rheinbach nach Kurtenberg gibt es nahezu nur jährlich einmal eine Verkehrsanbindung....   . Dann ab da per Bike oder Alex-75.


----------



## wariat (26. August 2005)

Na dann werde ich mich am Sonntag "rüberqüalen" *gg*.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (26. August 2005)

> Stressfreies Workout-Biking durch die wenig frequentierte nördliche Waldeifel (Nähe Rheinbach, Treffpunkt am Mittwoch, dem 31.08.2005, um 17.30 Uhr im Ortsteil Kurtenberg), Mischung von Schotter-/Sandwegen und Trails (Trailanteil diesmal etwas geringer als bei der ersten Eifel-Rundfahrt, dafür etwas schlammiger und auf besonderen Wunsch mit "Panoramablick").
> 
> Konditionsvoraussetzung: Grundkondition
> Tempo: langsam
> ...




Also ich seh da nix von Sonntag.... nur von Mittwoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (26. August 2005)

wariat schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann werde ich mich am Sonntag "rüberqüalen" *gg*.



Mittwoch! Am Sonntag könntest Du aber mit bode777 die Ahrberge umpflügen. Termin ist im LMB schon eingetragen.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (26. August 2005)

Also, Julian kommt nicht mit, der hat Donnerstags seine Theorie-Prüfung fürn Führerschein und will da nicht total KO hinkommen.

Meine Nachbarin hat aber zugesagt, sofern nicht noch was weltbewegendes dazwischen kommt.

Aber gemacht gemach, die Kleine ist erst 16, hat aber in etwa Julians Kondition. (Hoffentlich verschätz ich mich da jetzt nicht gewaltig). Aber wir werden es ja sehen.


----------



## wariat (26. August 2005)

Meinte ja auch Sonntag , Mittwoch muss ich gucken ob es klappt, da hätte ich ggfs. ein Töff.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (27. August 2005)

Nachdem ich mir gestern bei wiederholtem, unfreiwilligen Entfernen des Schuhes vom Pedal (Plastik-Pedale im Wald bei Nässe sind einfach sch.... ) eine kleine Zerrung im rechten Oberschenklen geholt hatte, musste heute mein privater Finanz-Guru herhalten und die Anschaffung vom kommenden Freitag auf heute vorverlegt werden.

Kurzform: *Seit heute habe ich die Klickies !!  *  

Zwar auf den ersten Runden hier aufm Parkplatz noch sehr gewühnungsbedürftig, dürfte ich mich bis Mittwoch schonmal einigermassen daran gewöhnt haben.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (28. August 2005)

1. Geil geil geil, möchte nie mehr ohne Klickies fahren !     

2. Wariat ist ja nun auch als Mitfahrer angemeldet. Wenn er schon mit dem Gedanken spielt, nach Kurtenberg mit dem Rad zu fahren, und dann die Tour mit.... ist er wohl dementsprechnd fit. Nicht daß ihm dann mit uns (ggf auch wegen Sarah) langweilig wird...


----------



## wariat (29. August 2005)

Der Autoengpass betraff nur den Sonntag, am Mittwoch stopfe ich mein Bike in den Kofferraum. Naja, ob ich so fit bin bezweifel ich, habe ja erst dieses Jahr im Juni wieder angefangen.  War heute von Bonn aus an der Tomburg, da habe ich schon gemerkt dass da noch mehr kommen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (29. August 2005)

Da ich Ende voriger Woche anläßlich einer Inspektion auf der geplanten Route großflächigen Holzeinschlag bemerkt hatte, war heute nochmals etwas Feinarbeit "vor Ort" an der Routenführung angesagt. Die Streckenführung steht nun wieder, ohne die breiten Holzeinschlags-Schlammbahnen langfahren zu müssen.  

Gegenüber voriger Woche sind zudem die Böden ordentlich abgetrocknet, teilweise sogar schon wieder staubig. Es roch im Wald so schön pilzig, auf den Feldwegen dagegen nach frisch gemähtem Heu - so riecht der Sooooommmmer!


----------



## Balu. (29. August 2005)

Sofern bis Mittwoch meine Gabel wieder einsatzbereit ist, würde ichmich gerne anhängen. Kann aber nicht sicher zusagen, ohne Gabel is schlecht biken.  
Auch wenn die Frage vielleicht verpöhnt ist:
Wieviel Höhenmeter in etwa ? Welche Übersetzung ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. August 2005)

@ Balu968: Die Frage ist verpönt    - weil ich es einfach nicht weiß . Cruise zwar schon ein paar Jährchen hier herum, aber Höhenmeter gehen mir so etwas am Körperteil vorbei.... hätte auch kein Meßgerät dafür. Vielleicht fährt aber VenneRider wieder mit, der hat einen Geko - kann also anschließend Meßwerte liefern.

Tatsächlich und vereinfacht ausgedrückt geht es hier in der Eifel halt permanent 'rauf und 'runter. Irgendwie. Und damit ändert man auch permanent die Übersetzung. Irgendwie. Und zu Hause wieder angekommen sind sie bisher auch alle lebend .  "Heftig" wird es - auch schon von der Ausschreibung her - nicht, die Gruppe richtet sich zudem nach dem Schwächsten. Es ist als "EWoBi" (Easy-Workout-Biking) deklariert, also kein Hochleistungs-Vorbereitungskurs für Alpen-Cross inkl. Rückfahrt. Auf der anderen Seite werden schon Schweißtropfen fließen   . Hauptsache: Spaß für alle!

Wir freuen uns, wenn Du mitfährst ! Hoffen wir mal auf die schnelle Genesung Deiner Gabel!


----------



## Balu. (29. August 2005)

> Cruise zwar schon ein paar Jährchen hier herum, aber Höhenmeter gehen mir so etwas am Körperteil vorbei.... hätte auch kein Meßgerät dafür.


  


> Und damit ändert man auch permanent die Übersetzung. Irgendwie.







siehe Profil - wieß jetzt aber was ich auflege! Wenn´s bei mir klappt !


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (30. August 2005)

> weiß jetzt aber was ich auflege


??? Baust Du Dein Rad für jede Tour neu zusammen ??

Also wenn das Wetter morgen genauso ist wie heute: GENIAL !!     

Aber trotzdem gemach, gemach, immer schön an die kleinen Teenies denken   die nicht ergelmässig solche Touren fahren.

Werde mich dann auch was zurückhalten.


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. August 2005)

Hi Eifelwolf,

ich glaube, Deine Runde mußt Du etwas größer planen, sonst kommen wir bei der Teilnehmeranzahl noch in nen Stau  

Ich mal gespannt, welchen Panoramablick wir genießen dürfen   

Übrigens, hast Du Deine Eifelnachbarn schon vor uns Bonnern gewarnt? In ner Horde sind wir gefährlich


----------



## Eifelwolf (31. August 2005)

@ bode777: Der besondere Wunsch nach einem "Panoramablick" wurde natürlich bereits bei der Grundplanung als eines der Hauptkriterien berücksichtigt. Entsprechend wurde keine Mühe hinsichtlich der Realisierung gescheut. Nach der Feinplanung diese Woche können wir voraussichtlich (abhängig von Wetter und jeweiligem Sehvermögen) sogar zweimal den Blick in die Ferne schweifen lassen .

Die Eifeler (zumindest die im nordöstlichen Gefilde) kennen die Bonner recht gut. Sie schauen nämlich den ganzen Tag auf das "Terrarium Bonn" hinunter  .

@ alex-75: Balu ist "Singlespeeder", hat also auf seinem Bike nur 1 Kettenrad und ein oder - je nach bike, wenn ich das richtig sehe - neun Kettenritzel.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (31. August 2005)

Kommentar von meiner Seite :

300 Höhenmeter (Info von VenneRider)
Distanz: 22,46 km
Fahrzeit: 1:20:25

Mit Fully wärs sicher *noch * schöner gewesen, aber auch mit Hartail wars genial.


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. September 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommentar von meiner Seite :
> 
> 300 Höhenmeter (Info von VenneRider)
> Distanz: 22,46 km
> ...



Sehr schöne mitten in der Woche Runde  , nette Truppe  

Eifelwolf hat ja ganz schön auf die Tube gedrückt 

Die 10er BäMü Route wäre mal ein Projekt für ein Wochenendtag    (Natürlich nur bei gutem Wetter!) 

Grüße


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. September 2005)

Schön, das es schön war   ! Trotz kleiner Spassbremseneinlage in Form eines frisch aufgeschütteten, noch ungewaltzen Weges (und der noch bergaufwärts...). War bei der Planung in der Form noch nicht vorhanden   .

Beachtenswerte Leistung auch von Wariat, per Bike von Bonn anzurollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wariat (1. September 2005)

Danke für die Blumen   . 

Schöne Strecke und vor allem nette Leute, wenn nächste Woche wieder gefahren wird....da simmer dabei..

Gruss
Wariat


----------



## grüner Frosch (2. September 2005)

@ Alex,

hab heute mal nachgemessen, Aussendurmesser ca 2,8 cm.

Passt das?  

Bis morgen (12 UHR)


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (2. September 2005)

@Bode

Hmm... 28mm entspricht leider dem 1 1/8 Zoll.....
1 Zoll läge bei etwa 25 mm


Desweiteren haben mich meine Eltern jetzt am Samstag einfach verplant... die wollen nach ner neuen Badezimmer-Ausstattung schauen und ich soll mit, weil die kleineren Sachen (also nicht badewanne aus-/einbauen und so) ich dann machen soll.

Kacke, kacke und nochmals kacke.

Sofern wir den Termin nach hinten verschieben könnten (auf etwa 15.30 oder 16.00) käme ich mit.


----------



## grüner Frosch (2. September 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bode
> 
> Hmm... 28mm entspricht leider dem 1 1/8 Zoll.....
> 1 Zoll läge bei etwa 25 mm
> ...



Hi Alex,

später geht nicht, wir sind leider am Samstag schon ab 18,00 UHr   eingeladen.

Schade mit der Gabel, wenn Du sie mal brauchst, liegt bei mir im Keller.

Bis dann.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. September 2005)

@Bode777

Also, ich steiger grad bei eBay bei nem netten Rahmen (ohne Gabel) mit, der ein Steuerrohr von 1 1/8 Zoll hat. Da müsste dann die Gabel von Dir reinpassen.

Montag Abend wissen wir mehr *GGGG*

Rahmen ist schön blau, passend zu den Felgen *GGG* (weil das auch grad sooo wichtig ist)


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. September 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bode777
> 
> Also, ich steiger grad bei eBay bei nem netten Rahmen (ohne Gabel) mit, der ein Steuerrohr von 1 1/8 Zoll hat. Da müsste dann die Gabel von Dir reinpassen.
> 
> ...



Gut, dann werde ich ein bischen mitbieten   

Drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (4. September 2005)

Werde dann Montag Abend hier Nachricht hinterlassen wies ausgegangen ist. Wäre dann ganz nett, wenn Du die Gabel am Di mitbringen könntest....

*GGG*


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. September 2005)

Hoffentlich klappt es mit mir am Dienstag (06.09.)... bin ich nicht rechtzeitig da, losfahren!   

Alex, habe einmal auf die Schnelle oberflächlich die aktuellen Rahmen-Preise bei Ebay gecheckt... nicht vergessen: Für nicht ganz 60 Euro bekommst Du bei H & S einen nagelneuen Rahmen von Radon oder Cube (2. Wahl mit kleinen Lackfehlern).


----------



## wariat (5. September 2005)

Werde morgen nicht dabei sein, habe ein bissel Problem von wegen Sommergrippe . Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass.
Gruss
Wariat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (5. September 2005)

wariat schrieb:
			
		

> Werde morgen nicht dabei sein, habe ein bissel Problem von wegen Sommergrippe . Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass.
> Gruss
> Wariat



Danke, selber gute Besserung, das Du die Seuche los wirst


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. September 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde dann Montag Abend hier Nachricht hinterlassen wies ausgegangen ist. Wäre dann ganz nett, wenn Du die Gabel am Di mitbringen könntest....
> 
> *GGG*



Hi Alex,

soll ich die Gabel heute mitbringen?

Wie ist es augegangen? War das der GT-Rahmen?


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. September 2005)

GT-Rahmen ? Nicht wirklich...

Beobachte Rahmen die bei max. 35 Euro aufhören... mehr geht nicht...

Aber bring die Gabel mal mit, früher oder später (beobachte da immer mehrere Rahmen) hab ich nen neuen Rahmen unterm Hintern.

(Hab da auch den Cannondale Raven gesehen, der aber auf satte 350,- hochkletterte)


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. September 2005)

So, war mal wieder eine schöne lockere Runde bei bestem Wetter  

Unterwegs war auch die Eine odere Andere schöne Aussicht, gell Marco  

Auf meinem Taco standen heute 59 KM und einen Schnitt 20,55 KMh. Im dunklen Wald gibt man irgendwie automatisch mehr Gas  

Bis Sonntag/Mittwoch.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. September 2005)

Jo, auch wenn mein Tacho nur 37,35 km hergibt, wars trotzdem ne geile Tour.
Und die Aussicht war zum Teil wirklich nicht übel.

*GGG*

@Bodo
Frage noch wegen der Gabel:
Farbe ?
Federweg ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. September 2005)

Das war wieder eine schöne Tour. Die Mitfahrer wurden auch mit einigen für sie neue Trails überrascht.
Die *reinen* Tourdaten (ohne Anfahrtswege): 33 Km, 1 Stunde 47 Minuten, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 18,36 km/h. 

Nach den _Aussichten_ gab es beim (vom Guide VenneRider gesponserten) Abschlusstrunk noch die _Einsicht_.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (7. September 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Das war wieder eine schöne Tour. Die Mitfahrer wurden auch mit einigen für sie neue Trails überrascht.
> Die *reinen* Tourdaten (ohne Anfahrtswege): 33 Km, 1 Stunde 47 Minuten, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 18,36 km/h.
> 
> Nach den _Aussichten_ gab es beim (vom Guide VenneRider gesponserten) Abschlusstrunk noch die _Einsicht_.



Die Einsicht, das Deine Handschuhe die optimalen Gi(ay)de Winkehändchen sind


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (7. September 2005)

Diejenigen, die bei der Tour "Eifelwolf/Julian/Alex-75/Marco" ab Kurtenberg dabei waren, kennen sicher mein damaliges Problem meiner "rutschenden Hinterrad-Achse".

Wens noch interessiert, hab ich mal bei Tech-Talk einen Beitrag zum Thema "Schaltauge versetzen"  verfasst, der zumindest bei mir dieses Problem gelöst hat.



Was zum lesen, Fotos zum schauen und hinterher was zum schrauben.
Das sind ja drei Wünsche auf einmal, das geht nun wirklich nicht.
Doch, jetzt schon !


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. September 2005)

Hi Alex,

am Sonntag könnte ich doch etwas früher, wie sieht es bei Dir so um 11,00 UHR aus? Wenn es dauerregnet nicht, sonst ein Schauer zwischendurch macht doch nichts  

Die Gabel ist goldig, der Federweg wird so 60 mm betragen.


Ich bin gestern unsere Mittwochsrunde abgefahren und hab einige neue Singeltrails entdeckt. Die Vorgebirgsrunde wird also etwas anders als beim letzten mal  

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (9. September 2005)

Ich verlass mich da voll und ganz auf Dich.

Also 11.00 an dem Parkplatz links Kalenborn.

Kannst Du haben !


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. September 2005)

Na, Alex, da bin ich aber nächste Woche einmal auf Dein neues Cheap-Fully gespannt.......


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (10. September 2005)

Da die Auktino erst dieses WE zu ende ist, bezweifel ich mal stark, daß das Ding dann bis Mittwoch da ist bzw bis Mittwoch den kompletten Umbau hinter sich hat...


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. September 2005)

Tourenbericht:

Heute sammelten sich zwei unerschrockene zur Schlammschlacht.

Nachdem wir ab Kalenborn 20 Minuten nur bergab gefahren sind, zwischendurch gabs zwei kurze Singeltrails - manchmal wurde auch runtergelaufen, gell Alex   - sind wir in Dernau angekommen. Weiter ging´s über einen schönen Singeltrail in Richtung Walporzheim   

Kurz trinken, Regenjacke aus und 37 Minuten die 18 rauf. Oben angekommen waren wir endlich mal warmgefahren     Bergab bis Rech, wobei das Tempo trotz nassem Untergrund recht zügig angegangen worden ist.

Ab Rech wurden verschiedene Routen ausprobiert, etwas die Route 1, etwas die Route 2 und 3, mal links, mal rechts, mal rauf, mal runter bis irgendwann ein Schild auftauchte: Gefählicher Weg, Betreten auf eigene Gefahr oder so ähnlich, jetzt wußten wir, genau da müssen wir her   War ein super Singletrail, mehr davon dachte ich nur      

Ab Altenahr sind wir noch durch das Vischeltal bis zur Kalenborner Höhe rauf, das war´s.

Meine Meinung: Super Runde, hat richtig Spaß gemacht, Wetter war auch klasse, es macht halt Spaß so richtig im Matsch zu wühlen.

Daten: Fahrzeit 3 Std
KM: 40
Schnellste Stelle: 56 Km/h - im Wald
Durchschnitt: 13,55 KM/h
Höhenmeter: Keine Ahnung, 1000 werden es wohl schon gewesen sein.

Bis zur nächsten Tour!


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. September 2005)

Hi Jungs,

für Mittwoch bisher 5 Einträge!   Sogar Prominenz ist dabei   Das Wetter wird auch passen 

Also: Gut ausschlafen und nüchtern erscheinen


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (13. September 2005)

Jo, 
Prominenz vom Team Tomburg und nen Marathon-Fahrer...

... jetzt hab ich Angst


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. September 2005)

...wovor Angst?

Aber: _Wo ist Behle_..... nee... Wariat  ? Hoffentlich grippelt der nicht noch immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (14. September 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...wovor Angst?
> 
> Aber: _Wo ist Behle_..... nee... Wariat  ? Hoffentlich grippelt der nicht noch immer...



Ist der nicht für 5 Wochen auf Lehrgang?


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (14. September 2005)

Mir war auch , wie wenn er sowas von Lehrgang gesagt hätte


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. September 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir war auch , wie wenn er sowas von Lehrgang gesagt hätte



Signaturtest


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (14. September 2005)

*Bode übers Köpfchen streichelt*

Geht doch, war doch gar nicht so schwer !


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. September 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...wovor Angst?
> 
> Aber: _Wo ist Behle_..... nee... Wariat  ? Hoffentlich grippelt der nicht noch immer...



Klappt es bei Dir heute?  

Sonntag, und es ist vorbei!! Dann kannst Du hier mal ordentlich mit spamen


----------



## supasini (14. September 2005)

hi leute,
wird wohl ein anderes mal klappen - aber heute ging's dann doch nicht, war alles zu knapp.
Ich gehe jetzt noch ein kleines RRR (RennRadRündchen) drehen - hoffe, ihr seit trocken geblieben!
martin


----------



## Handlampe (14. September 2005)

Eine sehr feine Feierabendrunde heute in der Boris wohl alles an Singletrails und Höhenmetern aus unserer Region herausgequetscht hat.  

P.S. 

Meine Bilder möchte ich dann lieber niemanden zumuten....sind nicht sonderlich gut geworden....war halt doch schon ein wenig zu finster.


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. September 2005)

Sodele, der Sauerstoff regiert dank Vorgebirgstour wieder die Lunge. Feine Sache, bei der mit _Bergzieger _ und _Handlampe _ zwei neue Mitfahrer neben dem bewährten Team mit_ Alex-75, Bode777, VenneRider _ und meiner Wenigkeit das Gelände des Vorgebirges etwas beunruhigten. Unterwegs wurde desweiteren noch ein marodierender Rotwild-Fahrer zeitweise eingepackt.

Schade Handlampe um die Bilder (ist vielleicht aber doch besser so....   ), schade Martin wegen Deinen Zeitnöten.


Da rostet, wer rastet, hier gleich die nächte Tour:

Mittwoch, 21.09.2005, 17.15 Uhr. Location: Zentralparkplatz Kurtenberg. Von dort führt uns diesmal das Workout-Biking in ein anderes Gebiet als bei den ersten beiden Eifel-Touren. 

Die Tour setzt sich dabei aus schnellen Schotterwegen und einem hohen Anteil Trails unterschiedlicher Natur zusammen: Teils elastisch mit Flow, teilweise jedoch auch etwas hakelig und mit schwierigem Untergrund. Der Zustand der Trails ist extrem witterungsabhängig. Da teilweise auch nach längeren Trockenzeiten Schlammpassagen auftreten, wird je nach Gusto der Einsatz von Dirtboards empfohlen. Auch Flickzeug/Pannenmaterial sollte unbedingt mitgenommen werden.

Aufgrund des hohen Trailanteils werden diesmal in der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit bis zur Dämmerung nur geschätzte 18 km erreicht werden können.

Bitte auf den Anschluss des jeweiligen Hintermannes achten!

Die Tour bietet auch landschaftlich gesehen wieder einige Highlights (Stichwort: Panoramablick....!)

Konditionsvoraussetzung: Solide Grundkondition
Tempo: langsam 
Schwierigkeit: mittel
Strecke: rd. 18 km (geschätzt)
Dauer: ca. 1,5 Stunde

_LMB-Link: Klick mich!_


----------



## Montana (14. September 2005)

Hallo MTB Team Meckenheim , ich wollte mal schnell ein paar Grüsse aus Colonia an unsere zeitgleich aktiv gewesenen Kollegen schicken. Eure nächste Tour hört sich ja richtig klasse an. 
An dem Tag werden wir hier auch etwas fahren . Aber ich und bestimmt ein paar andere der KFL`er werden gerne mal irgendwann bei euch ne Tour mitfahren

VG Guido




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Sodele, der Sauerstoff regiert dank Vorgebirgstour wieder die Lunge. Feine Sache, bei der mit _Bergzieger _ und _Handlampe _ zwei neue Mitfahrer neben dem bewährten Team mit_ Alex-75, Bode777, VenneRider _ und meiner Wenigkeit das Gelände des Vorgebirges etwas beunruhigten.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (15. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich und bestimmt ein paar andere der KFL`er werden gerne mal irgendwann bei euch ne Tour mitfahren



Hallo KFL'er, hallo Guido,

danke für die Grüße - ihr seit natürlich jederzeit herzlich willkommen. Wie in diesem Thread ersichtlich, wollen auch wir uns mittelfristig Euch einmal aufdrängen. Problem macht jedoch zunehmend das schwächelnde Tageslicht an den Abenden.....


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. September 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo KFL'er, hallo Guido,
> 
> danke für die Grüße - ihr seit natürlich jederzeit herzlich willkommen. Wie in diesem Thread ersichtlich, wollen auch wir uns mittelfristig Euch einmal aufdrängen. Problem macht jedoch zunehmend das schwächelnde Tageslicht an den Abenden.....


 
Vielleicht geht es mal an einem Freitag etwas früher!


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. September 2005)

Für nächsten MITTWOCH:

Sonnenuntergang 19:39 Uhr. Somit hätten wir ca. 2 Std Zeit, geht doch!  

Außerdem wird unser Gayde seine Winkehändchen in zartem Rosa einpacken   - Da freuen wir uns schon drauf   

Bis Mittwoch hab ich meinen neuen 2-Euro-E-Bay-Lenker montiert, in knallrot, echt lecker!   Ihr dürft den aber nur ansehen, anpacken ist nicht


----------



## Redking (15. September 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht geht es mal an einem Freitag etwas früher!



Jep, dann bin ich auch dabei! Ist nämlich schade, das die Termine oft am selben Tag sind!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (15. September 2005)

Na toll...

Der Rote König fährt auch mit...
Boris hat seinen roten Lenker...
Helmut hat senie Rot-Rosa Winkehändchen an.....


Und ich ?? Ich turn immer noch in blau-silber rum.   

Naja, zumindest sind heute meine neuen Handschuhe gekommen.


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (15. September 2005)

Tach zusammen!!

War gestern wirklich eine prima Runde! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir doch auf die Höhenmeter kommen!       Kompliment an den Guide!!!  
Hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen.
Evtl. sieht man sich ja vielleicht am Wochenende.

MfG Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (16. September 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Für nächsten MITTWOCH:
> 
> Sonnenuntergang 19:39 Uhr. Somit hätten wir ca. 2 Std Zeit, geht doch!




Wir fahren durch duuuuuuuunklen Wald (dichter Bewuchs), da ist es bereits während der Dämmerung zappenduster.   



			
				bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem wird unser Gayde seine Winkehändchen in zartem Rosa einpacken   - Da freuen wir uns schon drauf



Never! Die Zeit der "Langfingerigen" rückt näher.  


Fluxxxxxx = Bergzieger....?


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. September 2005)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen!!
> 
> War gestern wirklich eine prima Runde! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir doch auf die Höhenmeter kommen!       Kompliment an den Guide!!!
> Hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen.
> ...



Danke Danke.

Bei Interesse: Am Samstag fahr ich durch das Ahrtal, Startzeitpunkt - so um die Mittagszeit.

Grüße

Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. September 2005)

Never! Die Zeit der "Langfingerigen" rückt näher.  

Das kannst Du uns nicht antun   Wir haben uns so gefreut, außerdem soll es bis Mittwoch wieder wärmer werden


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (16. September 2005)

Fluxxxxxx nicht gleich Bergzieger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Fluxxxxxx = Rotwildfahrer!!!  

Mal sehen ob das bei mir morgen klappt.
Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt für die Ahrtal-Tour?


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. September 2005)

Hmpf, wo ist denn dann der zur 'Vorgebirgstour' angemeldete Bergzieger abgeblieben...    ? Definitiv abgemeldet hatte sich nur Supasini. Der Rest war anwesend.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. September 2005)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Fluxxxxxx nicht gleich Bergzieger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fluxxxxxx = Rotwildfahrer!!!
> 
> ...



Teffpunkt ist der Parkplatz an der Kalenborner Höhe, gegenüber dem Reiterhof, 100 m weiter Richtung Kalenborn-Dorf, nicht der Parkplatz an dem Restaurant.

Ich wollte so um 13,30 Los.


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. September 2005)

Sodele. Habe gestern die den Teamlern bekannte Tragepassage der Eifelroute 1 + 2 durch den Bau eines gut 50 Meter langen Nadelsingletrails ersetzt. Und gleich anläßlich einer "Hausrunde" ausprobiert   .

Ferner habe ich die komplette Schlammpassage (Waldeinfahrt) der Eifelroute 1 + 2 bis zum Teerweg mit dem D 40 intensiv "gepflegt"   .

Beide Ex-Baustellen werden wir allerdings nicht bei der Tour am Mittwoch berühren.


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. September 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele. Habe gestern die den Teamlern bekannte Tragepassage der Eifelroute 1 + 2 durch den Bau eines gut 50 Meter langen Nadelsingletrails ersetzt. Und gleich anläßlich einer "Hausrunde" ausprobiert   .
> 
> Ferner habe ich die komplette Schlammpassage (Waldeinfahrt) der Eifelroute 1 + 2 bis zum Teerweg mit dem D 40 intensiv "gepflegt"   .
> 
> Beide Ex-Baustellen werden wir allerdings nicht bei der Tour am Mittwoch berühren.



Freu mich schon auf Mittwoch  

Du könntest natürlich die Runde mit Flutlicht ausstatten, das wäre doch was: 1. internationale Eifelsingletrailrundfahrt mit Flutlicht, geöffnet bis 22.00 Uhr!!


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (18. September 2005)

Konnte an der Sonntags-Tour leider nicht teilnehmen da ich mir eine Grippe eingefangen habe!   

Hoffe aber, dass ich evtl. Mittwoch mitfahren kann.
Bis denn


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. September 2005)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte an der Sonntags-Tour leider nicht teilnehmen da ich mir eine Grippe eingefangen habe!
> 
> Hoffe aber, dass ich evtl. Mittwoch mitfahren kann.
> Bis denn



Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (18. September 2005)

Ich hoffe nur, daß der liebe Eifelwolf bei seiner Routenplanung auch an nichtgefederte Stahl-MTB´s gedacht hat.


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. September 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe nur, daß der liebe Eifelwolf bei seiner Routenplanung auch an nichtgefederte Stahl-MTB´s gedacht hat.




Gedacht schon  ....... bin aber bei der Planung natürlich davon ausgegangen, dass bis dahin ein vollgefedertes Couch-Fully zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (19. September 2005)

Hab inzwischen etwas umgeplant.
Der liebe Handlampe hatte ja schliesslich auch nur ein "vorne-gefedertes" Radl dabei am Mittwoch.

Was jetzt zwar nicht heissen soll, daß ich mich mit einem Alpen-Cross-Radler vergleichen möchte, aber trotzdem wird der Rahmen bei mir erstmal beibehalten.

Inzwischen hat sich die Planung für meinen Esel wie folgt geändert (in vorgesehener zeitlicher Reihenfolge).

_1. Schaltwerk XT (wegen "umgekehrter" Schaltung)_ *erledigt* 
2. Kassette 7-fach 11-34
3. Federgabel (1" mit Gewinde, dann müsste ich meine komplette obere Einheit behalten können)
4. Kurbelgarnitur
5. Umwerfer XT


Irgendwo dazwischen tummeln sich dann noch gelegentlich neue Reifen, ein neuer Sattel und eine neue Sattelstütze (ggf gefedert).

Unter Umständen wird dann noch irgendwann alles komplett zerlegt, und der Rahmen neu lackiert (dabei dann auch der Dynamo-Halter hinten abgeschliffen und die Löcher von der Beleuchtung, wo die Leitung von hinten nach vorne ging, zugespachtelt).


----------



## Redking (19. September 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> aber trotzdem wird der Rahmen bei mir erstmal beibehalten.
> 
> Unter Umständen wird dann noch irgendwann alles komplett zerlegt, und der Rahmen neu lackiert (dabei dann auch der Dynamo-Halter hinten abgeschliffen und die Löcher von der Beleuchtung, wo die Leitung von hinten nach vorne ging, zugespachtelt).



Hallo Alex!!
Bei H&S soll es billige 2te Wahl Rahmen ab 60 geben. 
Bevor du zuviel in deinen Alten Rahmen steckst!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. September 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab inzwischen etwas umgeplant.
> Der liebe Handlampe hatte ja schliesslich auch nur ein "vorne-gefedertes" Radl dabei am Mittwoch.
> 
> Was jetzt zwar nicht heissen soll, daß ich mich mit einem Alpen-Cross-Radler vergleichen möchte, aber trotzdem wird der Rahmen bei mir erstmal beibehalten.
> ...




Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben  

Rechne mal alles zusammen, was Du bisher und in Zukunft ausgeben wirst, vielleicht erhält man davon ein gebrauchts MTB wo einfach alles schon "dran" ist! Ist nur so eine Überlegung.

Bis Mittwoch


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. September 2005)

Hi Alex,

hab unseren Termin eingetragen. Ich hoffe, mein Knie spielt bis Sonntag wieder mit    

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (22. September 2005)

Ich hoff das Wetter und mein Kreuz spielen bis Sonntag mit.... hat doch (auch wenn die Tour nicht soooo ansprunchsvoll war) irgendwo gestern einen abbekommen...

Und bei der letzten Ahrtal-Tour hat sich meine Rückseite ja auch schon beschwert....

Hab mir heute übrigens auch mal so nen leicht gekröpften Downhill-Lenker geholt... muss den nachher noch einbauen und dann mal Probefahren.


P.S.: Unser Nachbar sagte eben, daß es ab Samstag siffen (regnen) soll.....


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (22. September 2005)

Bezüglich Planung des Rad-Umbaus


> 1. Schaltwerk XT _(wegen "umgekehrter" Schaltung)_ *erledigt *
> 2. Kassette 7-fach 11-34
> 3. Federgabel (1" mit Gewinde, dann müsste ich meine komplette obere Einheit behalten können)
> 4. Kurbelgarnitur
> 5. Umwerfer XT



GESTRICHEN !!!!!

Wird geändert auf:



> 1. Schaltwerk XT _(wegen "umgekehrter" Schaltung)_ *erledigt *
> 2. Leicht gekröpfter Lenker _(etwas Rücken-schonender und breiter)_ *erledigt *
> 3. Kassette 7-fach 11-34 _(ist bestellt)_



Mehr erlebt dieser Rahmen nicht mehr.... ausser ggf noch was Ketten-Schmiere, Wasser und Luft.


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. September 2005)

Resümee der Mittwochs-Eifel-Trail-Tour: Teilnehmer: Alex-75, Bode777, Eifelwolf. Davon zwei Verletzte (s. obige euphorielose Beiträge, ein Knieverletzer, ein Rückenverletzter)  +  +  ! Ohje, das hatten wir noch nicht.... insoweit allseits "gute Besserung"!  

Ansonsten die nackten Fakten: Länge: aufgrund des hohen Trailanteils nur 19 km, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ebenfalls nur 14,6 km (V-Max. 37 km/h, Zeit 1 h 18 Min. Trotz nunmehr langer Trockenheit gab es einige Schlammpassagen zu durchackern. Ausweichen auf den schmalen Trails war nicht (immer) möglich.  

Leider war VenneRider mit seinem GEKO wegen wohlverdientem Urlaub nicht dabei, somit liegen keine genaueren Tourdaten vor .  Das ihm gegebene Versprechen, die Tour mit ihm nochmals nachzufahren, bleibt natürlich trotz der temporär aufgetretenen Invalidität einiger Teilnehmer bestehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (23. September 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Resümee der Mittwochs-Eifel-Trail-Tour: Teilnehmer: Alex-75, Bode777, Eifelwolf. Davon zwei Verletzte (s. obige euphorielose Beiträge, ein Knieverletzer, ein Rückenverletzter)  +  +  ! Ohje, das hatten wir noch nicht.... insoweit allseits "gute Besserung"!
> 
> Ansonsten die nackten Fakten: Länge: aufgrund des hohen Trailanteils nur 19 km, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ebenfalls nur 14,6 km (V-Max. 37 km/h, Zeit 1 h 18 Min. Trotz nunmehr langer Trockenheit gab es einige Schlammpassagen zu durchackern. Ausweichen auf den schmalen Trails war nicht (immer) möglich.
> 
> Leider war VenneRider mit seinem GEKO wegen wohlverdientem Urlaub nicht dabei, somit liegen keine genaueren Tourdaten vor .  Das ihm gegebene Versprechen, die Tour mit ihm nochmals nachzufahren, bleibt natürlich trotz der temporär aufgetretenen Invalidität einiger Teilnehmer bestehen.




Hallo Eifelwolf,

meinem Knie geht es wieder besser, war nur eine "äußere" Prellung  

Deine Runde stellte ja höchste Ansprüche an das Material, ja ja, ich weiß, Enduro-Fahrer Runde  

Einige Stellen waren sehr gut, andere waren halt nicht so gut. Das sollte uns aber nicht davon abhalten, immer wieder mal etwas von den bewährten Runden abzuschweifen. Nur so können neue Wege erobert werden  

Schönen Gruß an die Eifel und an alle Knusperhaüschen


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. September 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige Stellen waren sehr gut, andere waren *halt nicht so gut*.



Wir werden das analysieren! Ich tippe auf die Trail-Schlammpassagen bergauf an den Fischteichen entlang. Diese können aber mittels asphaltiertem landwirtschaftlichen Weg umgangen werden. 

Grundsätzlich gilt, was ich bereits mehrfach mündlich erwähnt habe: Die "Eifelwälder" haben einen völlig anderen Geländezuschnitt als z. B. Kottenforst oder Ville. Nicht nur tektonisch, sondern auch von der Infrastruktur aufgrund der wesentlich geringeren Besucherströme. 
Insoweit gibt es hier in der Eifel viel weniger ausgelatschte (und damit geglättete) Trampelpfade, die dort als Trails "mißbraucht" werden, dafür mehr zugewachsene Schneisen und Waldwege. Dank trockenem Wetter halten sich die Schlammpassagen derzeit noch in äußerst zivilen Grenzen, in der Herbst- und Winterzeit erwarten uns da ganz andere Kaliber. Dann versinken zum Teil ganze (ungeschotterte) Wege im Schlamm.

Daneben ist momentan durch die Holzernte alles im Umbruch. Auch hierdurch werden sich Wegzustände auf Dauer verändern, Trails zerstört werden, aber auch neue Durchlässe geöffnet.

Richtig ist, das mein Blick diesbezüglich etwas verklärt ist... komme ich doch aus der Trialszene des Motorsports.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (24. September 2005)

Hab gestern und heute mal die Gegend rund um die Tomburg und die Waldkapelle mal unter die Lupe genommen.

Bekomme jetzt eine klenie Tour zusammen, die etwa auf gut 20 km kommt.

Und der besagte "Bretter-Weg" ist auch mit eingeplant.



Trotzdem muss ich für moegen absagen... tut mir leid.
Die Tour am Donenrstag wird wohl wie geplant stattfinden.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (24. September 2005)

Kurze Info an meine lieben Kameraden aus dem "MTB-Meckenheim Team".

"Alex-75" wird in "Blue-Flame" umbenannt. Auch das Rad wird dann entsprechend lackiert (egal ob der alte Rahmen oder dann bald ein gefederter).

Ich fand Alex-75 irgendwie zu langweilig.

Die Info an den Support ist soeben raus. Jetzt liegts an denen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. September 2005)

so,

heute sind Fluxxxxxx(Sven) und meine Wenigkeit zu einer kleinen Ahrrunde angetreten. Der Weg führte über Dernau, Mayschoß, die 18 rauf, runter nach Rech,Steinerberg, Kesselinger Tal und zurück zur Kalenborner Höhe. Das Wetter war super, die Wanderer hielten sich in Grenzen (immer schön freundlich gegrüßt und bedankt  ) Die Runde ist als "Grundstrecke"(Ich wollte schon Grunzstrecke schreiben  ) ganz passabel, mit der Zeit werde ich/wir mal einige Abzweige testen. 

Insgesamt standen 45 KM, 1032 Hm, 2,50 Std Fahrzeit und 16er Schnitt auf dem Tachometer. Dank Sven wurde meine persönliche Bestzeit geknackt 

Bis Donnerstag.


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (25. September 2005)

Man tut halt was man kann!!   

Ist ja alles noch ausbaufähig! Ansonsten fand ich die Strecke sehr schön. Das Wetter war ja bestens und alle Trails gut befahrbar. Hoffe ja mal das wir das in nächster Zeit mit vielleicht einer größeren Beteiligung wiederholen können.

Also bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (25. September 2005)

Alex-75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gestern und heute mal die Gegend rund um die Tomburg und die Waldkapelle mal unter die Lupe genommen.
> 
> Bekomme jetzt eine klenie Tour zusammen, die etwa auf gut 20 km kommt.
> 
> *Und der besagte "Bretter-Weg" ist auch mit eingeplant*.



Super!!!   Treffpunkt Waldkapellenparkplatz oder Tomburg...???


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (25. September 2005)

Also ich hab mal den Parkplatz *unterhalb* der Tomburg als Start geplant.

Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Parkplatz, wenn man die Strasse weiter hoch fährt.

Also: vor der Tomburg rechts rein und dann nach etwa 100 Meter.

Strecke wird so bei etwa 23 km / 1,5 - 2 Stunden liegen, sofern mir nicht noch ein paar Schlenker einfallen. Also nix weltbewegendes.

Hab eben mal meine Gabel (auch wenn sie krumm ist) lackiert...
Ich find, das sieht ganz nett aus, und passt zum neuen Namen:


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. September 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mal den Parkplatz *unterhalb* der Tomburg als Start geplant.
> 
> Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Parkplatz, wenn man die Strasse weiter hoch fährt.
> 
> ...




Du bist ja ein richtiger Künstler  

Und - heute gibt es was neues? 

Bis Donnerstag.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (26. September 2005)

Sollte aber doch noch etwas Klarlack düber packen...

Selbiges blaues Feuer wird noch an Unterrohr und Sattelrohr angebracht.



> Und - heute gibt es was neues?



Na, ich hoffe doch.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (26. September 2005)

Also das mit H&S war ja heute echt ein Schuss in den Ofen.

Geh da frohen Gemüts da hin, und der Verkäufer schickt mich erstmal nach oben (obere Etage).

Also ab nach oben.

Schau mich da um bei den Rahmen, die da hängen und bekomme fast nen Schock...

Sicher, da hängen Ciube, Radon und so weiter... aber alle ab *99 Euro* und vor allem: *alle ungefedert*.

Die gefederten Ramen (ganze zwei Stück) waren von rund 800 auf 250 - 300 Euro runtergesetzt. (der eine war ein Bashee oder so).


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. September 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit H&S war ja heute echt ein Schuss in den Ofen.
> 
> Geh da frohen Gemüts da hin, und der Verkäufer schickt mich erstmal nach oben (obere Etage).
> 
> ...




Da hilft wohl nur noch: weitersuchen


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (26. September 2005)

Naja, vorerst hab ich jetzt an den alten Rahmen ne Federgabel drangemacht (nein, keine Suntour).

War grad eben ne runde im Wald... boah man, wenn man die ganze Zeit ohne Federung unterwegs ist, hat man ja überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie viel Schlaglöcher einem so eine Federung abnimmt.

*mehr Federung haben will*

Nur daß die Federgabel jetzt schwarz ist... 

Naja, es gibt ja auch silberne Sprühdosen... und daß die blaen Flammen auf Silber auch gut aussehen, hat ja die alte Gabel gezeigt.
Also auf ein neues.


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (27. September 2005)

Hallo blue Flame,

bin gerade über deine Donnerstagstour im Forum gestolpert und direkt hier im Tread gelandet.

Bin durchaus daran interessiert mitzufahren.  

Das Wetter soll sich ja auch halten 

Mit dem Treffpunkt Parkplatz Tomburg meinst du den unterhalb der Burg ???


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (27. September 2005)

Boah ich glaubs ja nicht, noch ein Meckenheimer !

Wo haste Dich denn so lange versteckt ??
Wo genau in Meckenheim wohnst Du denn ?

Hatte gedacht, daß ich Donnerstag, wenns Wetter OK ist, von hier aus schon los fahre. Können wir ja zusammen fahren.


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. September 2005)

Hallo Uwe alias Käpt'n Chaos,

wenn es mit der gemeinsamen Anfahrt mit Blue Flame  *nicht * klappen sollte, gemeint ist dieser - Dir nicht unbekannte - Parkplatz hier   :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (28. September 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe alias Käpt'n Chaos,
> 
> wenn es mit der gemeinsamen Anfahrt mit Blue Flame  *nicht * klappen sollte, gemeint ist dieser - Dir nicht unbekannte - Parkplatz hier   :




@Eifelwolf
wußte doch, das mir irgendetwas bekannt vor kam.  
für das Bild hast du aber ne weile lang suchen müssen, ist ja nun doch schon ein paar Tage her  
gib dich doch mal zu erkennen  
Bin übrigens der ganz links  , aber habe mitleweile auch ein anständige Jacke  die alte war noch ein Überbleibsel aus vergangenen Tagen  


@Blue Flame
Können gerne zusammen fahren  , dann ist der Weg zur Burg nicht ganz so einsam und langwierig  .
Sag mir einfach, wann und wo wir uns treffen sollen !!!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (28. September 2005)

Ich würd mal vorschlagen, 16.30 beim Altenheim (Vorm Haupteingang hinten an der Kreuzung) .

Klosterstrasse bis zur Ampel (die Klosterstr. hat nur eine Ampel auf der gesamten länge), da rechts rein und dann an der kommenden Kreuzung.

Es sei denn, Du kommst von der kath. Kirche die Glockengasse hoch, dann halt geradeaus.


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (29. September 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd mal vorschlagen, 16.30 beim Altenheim (Vorm Haupteingang hinten an der Kreuzung) .
> 
> Ist OK bin um 16.30 da


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (29. September 2005)

Hab grade auf wetter.com gesehen, dass das  Wetter für morgen Nachmitag manierlich sein soll   

Wechselnd bewölkt und um die 15 Grad  !! Stellt sich nur die Frage ob kurze Hose oder Lange


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (29. September 2005)

Also nachdem ich heute Kurz unterwegs war..... morgen dann definitiv Lang !


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (30. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

tja, das Bergtrikot habe ich dann gestern wohl knapp verfehlt   aber einer muß ja den Bremser spielen  .

     Habe dann doch leider schmerzlich merken müssen, das ich seid ca. einem 3/4-Jahr nicht mehr gefahren bin       .

Werde in nächster Zeit zusehen, das ich doch mal öfters ein paar km abgerissen kriege.   Und danch sehen wir uns wieder  


War aber ne tolle Tour  .

 Würde ja gerne das Höhenprofil einsetzen, aber irgendwie bekomme ich die Datei nicht hochgeladen


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. September 2005)

<





			
				Käpt`n Chaos schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> <tja, das Bergtrikot habe ich dann gestern wohl knapp <verfehlt   aber einer muß ja den Bremser spielen < .
> <War aber ne tolle Tour  .
> ...


----------



## Scottti (30. September 2005)

TT bedankt sich für die nette Tour! Hat Spaß gemacht   



			
				bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Touren laufen nicht immer so "schnell" ab, das Tempo wurde wegen der Gäste etwas höher gehalten, man wollte sich vielleicht nicht ganz so blamieren


Das Tempo wurde ja nicht von uns bestimmt.
Wenn wir uns ganz doll anstrengen, können wir sogar langsam fahren.   
War aber gestern nicht notwendig. 

Gruß


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. September 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> TT bedankt sich für die nette Tour! Hat Spaß gemacht
> 
> 
> Das Tempo wurde ja nicht von uns bestimmt.
> ...



Neee, ich meine auch nicht Euch als Tempomacher, wir haben etwas mehr in die Pedale getreten, damit WIR uns nicht ganz vor EUCH blamieren   Wir freuen uns auf jede Wiederholung 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (30. September 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> TT bedankt sich für die nette Tour! Hat Spaß gemacht
> 
> 
> Das Tempo wurde ja nicht von uns bestimmt.
> ...



Hihi, die Erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht als ich bei der netten Vorgebirgstour mit dabei war.....da waren die Jungs auch nicht gerade langsam unterwegs.....alles Tiefstapler


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (1. Oktober 2005)

Noch en Versuch mit der verdammten Grafik:


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. Oktober 2005)

Käpt`n Chaos schrieb:
			
		

> Noch en Versuch mit der verdammten Grafik:



Geht doch


----------



## wariat (3. Oktober 2005)

Kurze Meldung aus der Diaspora   

Noch eine Woche, dann ist meine Fortbildung zu Ende und ich kann wieder mitfahren  .
Mal gucken, was dann so läuft. Es scheint ja doch einiges in Bewegung geraten zu sein.  

Gruss
Wariat


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Oktober 2005)

wariat schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Meldung aus der Diaspora
> 
> Noch eine Woche, dann ist meine Fortbildung zu Ende und ich kann wieder mitfahren  .
> Mal gucken, was dann so läuft. Es scheint ja doch einiges in Bewegung geraten zu sein.
> ...



Mensch, bist Du dann nicht zu schlau um bei uns mitzufahern?


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (4. Oktober 2005)

Na hoffentlich bin ich Donnerstag nicht zu träge.

Waren ja letzten Donnerstag auf Tour, und set Freitag ist meni Zwerg hier bei mir. Und wird dann Mittwoch Vormittag von der Mama wieder abgeholt.

Und dann Abends direkt ne kleine unde zum auflockern.

Naja, werd das schon irgendwie packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Na hoffentlich bin ich Donnerstag nicht zu träge.
> 
> Waren ja letzten Donnerstag auf Tour, und set Freitag ist meni Zwerg hier bei mir. Und wird dann Mittwoch Vormittag von der Mama wieder abgeholt.
> 
> ...



Motto - leichte Feierabendrunde  

Was macht Dein Umbau?


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Oktober 2005)

..hoffentlich wird das "Motto"  dann auch tatsächlich "Programm"   !

 
@ Alex: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! Auf das alle Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen!


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Oktober 2005)

Auch wenn verspätet: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!  

Viele Grüße

Boris


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (5. Oktober 2005)

Danke, danke, war wirklich ein sehr schöner Tag gestern, weil ich auch meinen Sohnemann da hatte.

Habs dann heute leider nicht mehr geschafft, noch ne Runde zu fahren.

Bin morgen dabei, so oder so. Mal schaun wie fit ich nach ner kompletten Woche Pause dann noch bin.

Rahmen ist unterwegs (hat mir der Verkäufer heute geschrieben) und dürfte dann morgen oder übermorgen hier ankommen. Dann noch der Umbau und ich federe durch die Wälder **GGGG*

Naja, dann also doch noch der Umbau vor dem Winter.


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Oktober 2005)

Wo sind denn bei der heutigen Tour de Alfter die bekannten Lokal-Matadore, als da wären VenneRider (verschollen im Meer der Poffertjes) , Käpt'n Chaos und Konsorten...?  

Und anschließend könnten wir schmutztriefend bei Handlampe einen gepflegten Kaffee einnehmen gehen....... MTM/TT-Premium-Gästenachbetreuung quasi....


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. Oktober 2005)

Genau, hat jemand Draht zum Captain ? Der würde da echt noch fehlen, könnte den ja auch mit dem Autpo mitnehmen, hab ja den Träger hinten drauf.


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Oktober 2005)

Sodele, es wird bei der Tour de Alfter heute noch einer mehr: Frank, den aufgelesenen Rotwild-Jünger bei der letzten Vorgebirgstour, bringe ich heute Abend auch mit.


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele, es wird bei der Tour de Alfter heute noch einer mehr: Frank, den aufgelesenen Rotwild-Jünger bei der letzten Vorgebirgstour, bringe ich heute Abend auch mit.



Jawoll, es wird jeder eingesammelt, ob er will oder nicht


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (6. Oktober 2005)

Oh weh, bin grad mal zur Tanke gefahren, wegen Reifen-Luftdruck...

Bin ja jetzt schon ausser Puste, wie soll das nachher nur werden ??

Egal !!!

Bin dann jetzt mal auf dem Weg nach Bonn.

P.S.: Rahmen ist heute gekommen, jetzt kann der Umbau beginnen...

P.P.S.: Kennt jemand *REFAG* -Bike oder -Bicycle ??


----------



## Handlampe (6. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Und anschließend könnten wir schmutztriefend bei Handlampe einen gepflegten Kaffee einnehmen gehen....... MTM/TT-Premium-Gästenachbetreuung quasi....



Verdammt, hatte heute einen Zahnarzttermin, sonst wär ich bei demTraumwetter natürlich mitgefahren.
Dann hoff ich mal, das mein Brüderchen die TT-Fahnen hoch hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (7. Oktober 2005)

*Punkt 1:*
Also, erstmal großes Lob an den Guide, der die Strecke wirklich so geplant hat, daß man sie auch nach ner Woche Trainings-Pause noch durchaus schaffen konnte. Gute Streckenführung, vertretbares Tempo und nette Leute wieder dabei.
So macht auch mit einem Hardtail so eine Tour richtig Spass.


*Punkt 2:*
Ich konnte es doch nicht lassen, mit dem Umbau bis zum Winter zu warten.
Hab mir heute mal das eingebaute Tretlager angesehen (steht BSA drauf) und dann hier die bei ebay angegebenen Angaben recherchiert. Und siehe da: es müsste passen !

Also, nach der Tour und nem Rad-Wechsel auf dem Obi-Parkplatz sah das Rad dann etwa um 20.30 noch so aus:
Rahmen um 20.30 

Nach noch etwas Arbeit, etwas Chatten und ein paar Cappuccino sah der Rahmen dann gegen 23.30 dann so aus:
Rahmen um 23.30 

Tretlager und Kette kommen morgen... und dann raus zur ersten Testfahrt.

Trotzdem bleibt noch was für den Winter: Neue Lackierung des Rahmens inkl Schwinge und Federgabel.


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> *Punkt 1:*
> Also, erstmal großes Lob an den Guide, der die Strecke wirklich so geplant hat, daß man sie auch nach ner Woche Trainings-Pause noch durchaus schaffen konnte. Gute Streckenführung, vertretbares Tempo und nette Leute wieder dabei.
> So macht auch mit einem Hardtail so eine Tour richtig Spass.
> 
> ...




War gestern eine sehr nette Feierabendrunde 
Team-Tomburg war auch wieder vertreten , sind höfliche Menschen, stellen sich immer einzeln oder max. zu zweit vor  

Alex, da bin ich mal auf die nächste Tour gespannt  

Grüße


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (7. Oktober 2005)

Nachdem ja gestern Abend der größte Teil des Umbaus noch vonstatten ging, war heute das Tretlager dran.

Zerr und reiss, und es rührt sich nix. Also ab zum Händler und die Bitte, mal die Pedale von dem Tertlager abzuziehen.
Gebeten, getan. Und als Dank der Kauf von 3,5 Meter Schalt-/Brems-Aussenmantel.

Rein mit dem Tretlager in den neuen Rahmen, und dann der nächste Schock.

Da die Schwinge hinten breiter ist , als bei dem alten Rad, stiessen die recht schmal gebauten Billig-Kurbelarme an die Schwinge.

Also wieder zum Händler und neuen Kurbelsatz geholt.

Und zack, steht der Hobel für die erste Tour bereit.


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Oktober 2005)

Nettes Töurchen mit mehrmaliger Dorfrundfahrt (leider wurden keine Sehenswürdigkeiten erläutert - oder gibt es diese nicht....?) . Der reingepumpte Sauerstoffanteil hat den Blutanteil in den Adern bedenklich eliminiert.  

Die reinen Fakten (für die Nachwelt und Außenstehende/-irdische):
Teilnehmer: bode777 (der wo Organisator war), blue-Flame, Daywalker74 (TT), Frank (Forumslos und damit Forumsnamenlos), ego.

Geradelt wurden 34 Km in 1:47 h mit 19 km/h AVS bei 51 km/h V-max. Höhenprofil mangels Geko-Träger o. ä. leider nicht verfügbar.


@ Handlampe: Schade, das nächste Mal halt wieder... habe aber den Verdacht, Dein Zahnarzt ist Schwarzarbeiter... welcher Arzt arbeitet sonst noch um diese Uhrzeit....?  . Nun denn, Dein Brüderchen war ein kompetenter "Fahnenhochhalter"!


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ja gestern Abend der größte Teil des Umbaus noch vonstatten ging, war heute das Tretlager dran.
> 
> Zerr und reiss, und es rührt sich nix. Also ab zum Händler und die Bitte, mal die Pedale von dem Tertlager abzuziehen.
> Gebeten, getan. Und als Dank der Kauf von 3,5 Meter Schalt-/Brems-Aussenmantel.
> ...




Deine Farben sind für die herbstliche Jahreszeit doch optimal - Du wirst gut gesehen     

Berichte mal von Deiner ersten Tour.


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Oktober 2005)

<





			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Nettes Töurchen mit mehrmaliger Dorfrundfahrt (leider <wurden keine Sehenswürdigkeiten erläutert - oder gibt es diese nicht....?) . <Der reingepumpte Sauerstoffanteil hat den Blutanteil in den Adern bedenklich <eliminiert.
> 
> Aufgrund des Sauerstoffmangels konnte ich die gielsdorfer Sehenswürdigkeiten nicht erklären
> 
> Beim nächsten mal halten wir an und es wird erklärt, natürlich geh ich zum Schluß mit nem Hut rund


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (7. Oktober 2005)

Ach Du ********.......

Hab mich eben einmal mit Rad und einmal ohne auf die Waage gestellt.

Der Panzer kommt auf ganze *18 Kilo * !!!!!!

*wimmer*


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Oktober 2005)

Alex, das Teil sieht ziemlich massiv gebaut aus. Think positive: Jedes Gramm fördert die Kondition!   

Deine vorgesehene Rahmenlackierung ist wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen, sonst höre ich schon die ersten Rufe: "Höpp, Holland, höpp....!"   Obwohl, es passt gut zu den schwarzen Anbauteilen. Eher sind jetzt die blauen Teile etwas störend - Farbgebung à la "Bundesverband für den Selbstschutz".  

Wie wär's denn mit einem einheitlichen Blau für den Rahmen statt Silber...?


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Alex, das Teil sieht ziemlich massiv gebaut aus. Think positive: Jedes Gramm fördert die Kondition!
> 
> Deine vorgesehene Rahmenlackierung ist wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen, sonst höre ich schon die ersten Rufe: "Höpp, Holland, höpp....!"   Obwohl, es passt gut zu den schwarzen Anbauteilen. Eher sind jetzt die blauen Teile etwas störend - Farbgebung à la "Bundesverband für den Selbstschutz".
> 
> Wie wär's denn mit einem einheitlichen Blau für den Rahmen statt Silber...?




Höpp, Holland, höpp:           

Demnächst: Wo bleibt denn der Holländer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (7. Oktober 2005)

Dann bin ich nicht der fliegende Holländer, sondern der "radelnde Holländer" ??


----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

>



Hallo Alex,
schöne Farbe dein neues Rad!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (8. Oktober 2005)

Mein Fahrrad hasst mich !!!!!!

Gestern das Theater mit den Pedalen / Kurbeln.... und heute....

Wollte vorhin ne klenie Tour fahren und was ist ? Vorne platt.
(Wahrscheinlich noch von der Tour von Donnerstag)

Also raus mit edm Schlauch und statt Tour eben Flickstunde angesagt.

Ergebnis: 3 Löcher !!!

Naja, vielleicht klappts morgen mit ner Test-Tour.


----------



## Handlampe (8. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Du ********.......
> 
> Hab mich eben einmal mit Rad und einmal ohne auf die Waage gestellt.
> 
> ...



Huiuiui, das ist aber grenzwertig, Alex. Wenn das Teil jetzt vorne und hinten 18 cm Federweg hätte, dann wäre das ja noch OK.
Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie lange du damit glücklich bist.


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (9. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind denn bei der heutigen Tour de Alfter die bekannten Lokal-Matadore, als da wären VenneRider (verschollen im Meer der Poffertjes) , Käpt'n Chaos und Konsorten...?




Hallo zusammen,

war leider die letzte Zeit über in Niedersachsen verschollen, genauer gesagt in Salzgitter ( liegt bei Hannover ) zwecks Anlagenaufbau. Ist auch leider immer mal wieder mit zu rechnen, das ich dort bin.
Wäre landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch bestimmt auch reitzvoll (Der Harz direckt vor der Türe), aber nach Feierabend dann doch schon viel zu spät.  

Habe aber immer mal wieder den Terminplan im Forum im Auge. Sollte mal Zeit sein, bin ich gerne wieder dabei!!!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (9. Oktober 2005)

Jungs, ich dreh nachher noch ne kleine Test-Runde rund um die Tomburg. Mal schaun wie weit ich mit dem Panzer komme.

Wer Lust hat, kann gerne mit. Alleine fährt sichs immer so einsam **GGGGG*

Chaos, was ist ? Mitkommen und Training !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (9. Oktober 2005)

Also, 16.00 war Abfahrt Richtung Tomburg.

Da was rum und hin und her und quer über den "Bretterweg".

Nach ner guten Stunde und ein paar Minuten waren die ersten 20 km geschafft.
Also wieder zurück Richtung Heimat.

Ich muss zwar sagen, noch ist es extrem gewöhnungsbedürftig, und kleinere Mntage-Differenzen müssen noch behoben werden, aber das Ding fährt sich nicht schlechter als mein Ungefedertes.
Auch die 2 Kilo mehr fallen kaum auf.


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Also, 16.00 war Abfahrt Richtung Tomburg.
> 
> Da was rum und hin und her und quer über den "Bretterweg".
> 
> ...




Hi Alex,

was machen die Feineinstellungen? Hast Du das neue Bike soweit fit?

Wie sieht es mit einer Tour am Mittwoch aus? Hab Marco mal angeschrieben. 

Grüße


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (11. Oktober 2005)

Und ? Hat sich Marco inzwischen mal gemeldet ??

Ich denke schon, daß das heute Abend klappt.... 
Aber wie gesagt: gemach gemacht, es ist eben nur ein Panzer und kein Ferrari **GGGGG*

Ansonsten werd ich wohl dabei sein.   

Werd mir aber vorsichtshalber das nötige Werkzeug in den Rucksack packen, für den Pit-Stop unterwegs.


----------



## VenneRider (11. Oktober 2005)

Back on track ...

Nach überstandenem Urlaub werde ich morgen das Team wieder als Aktiver unterstützen.

Aber während meiner Abwesenheit haben ja u.a. die TT'ler die entstandene Lücke geschlossen.  

Mal schauen wie es nach drei Wochen Bikeabstinenz läuft (oder besser fährt) ... aber einer muss ja der Letzte sein.  


So long,

Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Oktober 2005)

VenneRider schrieb:
			
		

> Back on track ...
> 
> Nach überstandenem Urlaub werde ich morgen das Team wieder als Aktiver unterstützen.
> 
> ...




Aus Mittwoch ist zwar Dienstag geworden, weil das Wetter einfach so schön ist  

Wir werden auf unseren Urlauber natürlich Rücksicht nehmen  , Alex, bringst Du ein Seil mit, Ihr zwei macht denn das Mixed-Team - wie bei der Transalp


----------



## wariat (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

melde mich aus Paderborn zurück und bin nach erfolgtem Umzug auch wieder online. Wann und wo ist die nächste Tour geplant?
Alex, viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (11. Oktober 2005)

Nächste Tour findet entweder Morgen der am WE mit VenneRider im Kottenforst statt.

Hat zumindest der Boris (Bode777) behauptet *GGGGG*

Und jetzt will ich mal sehen, wie der sich da rauswindet *GGG*


----------



## VenneRider (12. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Tour findet entweder Morgen der am WE mit VenneRider im Kottenforst statt.
> 
> Hat zumindest der Boris (Bode777) behauptet *GGGGG*
> 
> Und jetzt will ich mal sehen, wie der sich da rauswindet *GGG*



Na gar nicht!   


Moin zusammen,

hab für heute Nachmittag einen Termin ins LMB gesetzt, guckst Du hier.


So long,

Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Oktober 2005)

Wie sieht es mit Samstag aus, ich wollte eine Ahrrunde drehen.    Hat jemand Interresse mitzufahren?

Startzeit um die Mittagszeit.


----------



## Tomax77 (12. Oktober 2005)

@VenneRider: Meinst mit dem Treffpunkt sicher den Parkplatz an der Pecher Landstrasse linker Hand im Wald?

Denke ich werde denn bei dem Traumwetter auch mal ne Runde mit euch drehen.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Oktober 2005)

Tomax77 schrieb:
			
		

> @VenneRider: Meinst mit dem Treffpunkt sicher den Parkplatz an der Pecher Landstrasse linker Hand im Wald?
> 
> Denke ich werde denn bei dem Traumwetter auch mal ne Runde mit euch drehen.
> 
> ...



Ich antworte mal für VenneRider: Wenn die Pecher Landstraße die ist, die irgendwann in Godesberg endet, dann JA. Quasi der Parkplatz mit dem komischen Kuhgitter


----------



## Tomax77 (12. Oktober 2005)

Ja, das ist die Straße. Ist mir klar welchen Parkplatz ihr meint. 
Werde vorbeischauen.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (13. Oktober 2005)

Aaaalso ...

Da ja der neue Rahmen farblich nicht ganz dem Stil der Zeit entspricht, bin ich ihm heute mit der Sprühdose zu "Leibe" gerückt.

Erst einmal die wichtige Stelle in Blau, wo später das Motiv hin soll.
Wusste nicht genau, ob das blau auf schwarz zu sehen gewesen wäre, deshalb dieser etwas umgedrehte Weg.






Danach hab ich das Motiv einmal rechts rum, einmal links rum auf Folie ausgeschnitten und entsprechen auf den Rahmen geklebt.





Danach den Rahmen komplett, ohne Rücksicht auf Motiv in schwarz lackieren und etwas antrocknen lassen.
Bevor der Lack ganz trocken ist, die Folie die das Motiv bildet abziehen.





Jetzt muss das ganze nur noch gut trocknen. Dann noch ne Schicht Klarlack als Schutz über alles drüber und gut ist.


----------



## Tomax77 (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi Alex,

ist ja gut gelungen dein Rahmen. Wie hast du's hin gekriegt, dass der Lack auf den glatten Flächen nicht sofort verläuft? Wahrscheinlich in weitem Abstand mit viel Schwund gesprüht, oder?

Solltest vielleicht mal bei H&S fragen, ob die noch einen guten Lacker brauchen  

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt und dein Rahmen fertig ist, könnten wir am Wochenende noch ne kleine Runde drehen. Hast du Zeit?

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab fast immer zeit....
Wochenende können wir gerne mal einplanen.
Brauch was zum austoben...


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi Alex,

Dein Bike ist jetzt schon ein Unikat  

Sieht auf jeden Fall so höherwertiger aus.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (14. Oktober 2005)

Ok, also Klarlack ist drauf, und zusammengebaut ist auch wieder alles.

Tätärätääää






Sorry, das Finale musste etwas größer ausfallen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. Oktober 2005)

Grüß Gott,

die Alpen haben mich wieder ausgespuckt - auch wenn der Abschied bei diesen Traumbedingungen seeeeehr schwer gefallen ist   .

Was ich allerdings hier vermisse: Wo ist der Tourenbericht des Ausfluges dieser Woche....? Man tappt hier völlig im Dunkeln.... 

Was ist für nächste Woche geplant? Termin sehe ich keinen...? Also noch nix....? 

Alex, der "black tank" sieht jetzt schon um Klassen besser aus. Was ist das für ein interessanter Flaschenträger an der Sattelstütze? Wäre ja auch etwas für meinen Drahtesel.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (14. Oktober 2005)

Daß sich der Arm an der Sattelstütze, und dieser Haltebogen vom Flaschenhalter selbst winkelmässig so super ergänzen, ist mich auch erst auf dem Foto aufgefallen.



> Wäre ja auch etwas für meinen Drahtesel



Könnte stimmen, der Flaschenhalter selbst ist ja auch von Specialized.
Gibts grad bei Zweirad Feld für 14,50.
Nennt sich "Rib Cage MTB" und die Carbon-Optik macht ja schon was her.





Und der lange "Arm" an der Sattelstütze (die ist übrigens auch neu, und schwarz) stammt von Rixen & Kaul.
Ist dieser "Bottle-Fix Extended" für etwa 10 Euro:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Grüß Gott,
> 
> die Alpen haben mich wieder ausgespuckt - auch wenn der Abschied bei diesen Traumbedingungen seeeeehr schwer gefallen ist   .
> 
> ...




Hi Eifelwolf,

nach der Woche werden Deine Stöcke ja etwas kürzer sein  

Alex und ich sind am Dienstag im Vorgebirge gefahren, am Mittwoch sind Marco, Alex, Uwe, Thomax77, Bruder von Marco, Balu968 und ich eine kleine Runde durch die Venne gefahren. 1 Bild hat Marco gemacht  was zu einem Platten an seinem Bike geführt hat  

Wir haben für Mittwoch einen Nighttwix in Alfter geplant. Treffpunkt um 18,45 am Obi in Oedekoven.

Über den Termin können wir aber noch reden.

Viele Grüße an den Exilschluchtenkacker 

P.S - ich sehe gerade, das Uwe am Mittwoch einen Nightwix für das Siebengebirge geplant hat, wird für uns wohl etwas zu heftig werden, was meinst DU?


----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S - ich sehe gerade, das Uwe am Mittwoch einen Nightwix für das Siebengebirge geplant hat, wird für uns wohl etwas zu heftig werden, was meinst DU?



Hi Boris

Das dürfte ja wohl kein Problem sein. Im 7Gebirge kann man jederzeit die Tour  abbrechen und zum Rhein runterrollen.

Übrigens kann ich natürlich das Siebengebirge gerade in der Dämmerung sehr empfehlen- was für's Auge

Hab übrigens den Termin auf Dienstag vor verlegt, da es wohl ab Mittwoch wieder schlechter werden soll


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (15. Oktober 2005)

Also, mein Black-dragon-Tank hat heute noch ne Runde Schaltung-einstellen und so bekommen und wäre jetzt bereit für die erste Tour.
Eigentlich hatte ichn erwartet, daß sich Tomax hier mal sehen lässt, wegen ner kleinen Tour Richtung Tomburg oder so.
Aber irgendwie ist der wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden.


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben für Mittwoch einen Nighttwix in Alfter geplant. Treffpunkt um 18,45 am Obi in Oedekoven.
> 
> Über den Termin können wir aber noch reden.



_*Nighttwix * _ am Mittwoch in Alfter wäre schon ok. Dafür wird aber Beleuchtung benötigt. Hat die jeder...?



			
				bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S - ich sehe gerade, das Uwe am Mittwoch einen Nightwix für das Siebengebirge geplant hat, wird für uns wohl etwas zu heftig werden, was meinst DU?



Bestimmt. Diese TT-Jungs können sich ja nie zusammenreißen. Völlig unkontrollierter High-Speed-Strampeltakt. Absolut materialschädigend. Führt außerdem zu überhöhter Sauerstoffanreicherung im Blut. Man jappst nach Luft und saugt dabei diese widerlichen vitaminlosen Nachtfalter ein..... :kotz:

Und bis 17.30 Uhr in Königswinter wird nicht jeder schaffen können...


----------



## Tomax77 (16. Oktober 2005)

@Blue-Flame

Hi,

ich bin nicht in der Versenkung verschwunden. Mich hat nur entgegen jeder Erwartung ne Erkältung erwischt, die ich eigentlich jetzt nicht noch über eine gepflegte schnelle Runde weiter ausbauen will. So was kommt ja auch immer beim schönsten Bikewetter. Ich hoffe das bleibt noch so (ähm nur das Wetter...), damit ich nächste Woche wieder loslegen kann.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> _*Nighttwix * _ am Mittwoch in Alfter wäre schon ok. Dafür wird aber Beleuchtung benötigt. Hat die jeder...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich werde folgendes machen:

Für Mittwoch stelle ich den Nighttwix in Alfter ein, Treffpunkt wie immer Oedekoven, Zeit 18,45 UHR.  

Für Dienstag kann ja jeder selber entscheiden, ob er mit Uwe fahren möchte.  

Ich persönlich werde wohl am Dienstag und am Mittwoch fahren. Mal sehen, wie ich das Siebengebirge überlebe  , Mittwoch wird wohl eine ruhige Tour werden.  

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (16. Oktober 2005)

Also, nachdem zwar Tomax wieder auferstanden ist, aber sich der Krankheit widmet, und dafür aber Käpt´n-Chaos seit der Tour nicht wieder aufgetaucht ist, werd ich gleich wohl alleine fahren müssen.

Bzw: wer Lust hat was rund um die Tomburg zu gurken, ich fahr hier gegen 16.00 Uhr los und wäre dann gegen 16.20 oder 16.30 an dem bekannten Parkplatz unterhalb der Tomburg.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja da.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Oktober 2005)

Habt Ihr schon den Mittwochstermin gesehen?  

Los los, eintragen, Zack Zack  

Und an Beleuchtung denken


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!!!!!!!

Melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück und hoffe, dass das Wetter noch etwas hält.

Alex dein Rahmen ist ja echt ein Unikat und super gelungen!!   

Hoffe wir sehen uns dann alle bei einer der nächsten Touren.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (18. Oktober 2005)

Jo, aber mal schaun, ob ich bei der nächsten Tour noch af meinen jetzigen Ritchey 2,1 unterwegs bin, oder schon auf der bestellten Conti 2,3/2,5-Kombination.


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Oktober 2005)

Fluxxxxxx schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen!!!!!!!
> 
> Melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück und hoffe, dass das Wetter noch etwas hält.
> 
> ...




Der nächste Urlauber ist zurück  

Heute Abend fahren wir einen kleinen Nigthride(für Eifelwolf - Nigttwix), bisher hat sich aber nur einer unter Vorbehalt angemeldet, wollen wahrscheinlich alle das Wetter abwarten  

Ich werde bestimmt am Samstag oder Sonntag eine Ahrrunde drehen, wenn es das Wetter mitmacht. 

Bis dann.

Boris


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Oktober 2005)

Da ich bisher vergeblich mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden biologischen und chemischen Mittelchen versucht habe, meinem grippalen Infekt Herr zu werden, wird das mit mir heute Abend nix. Schade - hatte mich schon darauf gefreut.   

Den Teilnehmern aber viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich bisher vergeblich mit allen mir zur Verfügung stehenden biologischen und chemischen Mittelchen versucht habe, meinem grippalen Infekt Herr zu werden, wird das mit mir heute Abend nix. Schade - hatte mich schon darauf gefreut.
> 
> Den Teilnehmern aber viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!



Das haste davon - in den Alpen nur Weizenbier getrunken statt Apfelschorle  

Schade, das Du nicht kannst. Wünsche Dir noch eine gute Besserung.

Boris


----------



## Dukem (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich komme aus Swisttal / Rheinbach
Suche hier in der Gegend Leute die nicht fahren wie die Weltmeister.   

Neue Reifen sind bei mir auch bestellt.   
Will ja noch einigermaßen durch den Matsch kommen...


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (19. Oktober 2005)

Dann herzlich wilkommen.

Bei uns ist es so, wie Bode enimal sagte "alle fahren los, und kommen zusammen auch wieder an"
Der Langsamste bestimtm das Tempo.

Wir fahren, weil wir Freude daran haben und keine Rekorde aufstellen wollen.

Schliesse Dich bei der nächsten Tour doch einfach an und fahr mit. Freuen uns immer über "Zuwachs".


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Oktober 2005)

Falls es überhaupt noch einen interressiert    

der 1. alfterer Nightride ist wegen dem super Wetter von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag verschoben worden.  

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (19. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es überhaupt noch einen interressiert
> 
> ....ist wegen dem super Wetter von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag verschoben worden.
> 
> Viele Grüße




Optimist


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Optimist



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.  

Außerdem: Ich muß am Donnerstag fahren, sonst ist der Entzug zu groß


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Optimist



Er sagt ja nur "Donnerstag", nicht aber welches Datum.....  

@ Bode777, ist ja mager, nur eine (!) Anmeldung   . Vielleicht solltest Du ein paar Go-Go-Girls (oder heißen die dann "Drive-Drive-Girls...?) engagieren, dann würde das halbe Forum angerückt kommen......


----------



## Handlampe (19. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es überhaupt noch einen interressiert
> 
> der 1. alfterer Nightride ist wegen dem super Wetter von Mittwoch auf Donnerstag verschoben worden.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Na, währe ja heute doch gegangen. 
Bin gerade diverse Trails durch den Kottenforst gefahren. Pünktlich zum Feierabend kam die Sonne raus und ich konnte den Rückweg durch den Wald nehmen.
Zugegeben- auf einigen Trails steht das Wasser- aber halb so wild, der Boden scheint so trocken gewesen zu sein, dass das Wasser garnicht richtig "einzieht"

Hab mich dann aber doch noch auf dem letzten Downhill hinunter zum Görreshof sauber über den Lenker abgelegt- bin diese rutschigen Wurzeln wohl nicht mehr gewohnt


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Er sagt ja nur "Donnerstag", nicht aber welches Datum.....
> 
> @ Bode777, ist ja mager, nur eine (!) Anmeldung   . Vielleicht solltest Du ein paar Go-Go-Girls (oder heißen die dann "Drive-Drive-Girls...?) engagieren, dann würde das halbe Forum angerückt kommen......



Oder Du mit dein Gayde-Handschüchen   

Was macht die Seuche?


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, währe ja heute doch gegangen.
> Bin gerade diverse Trails durch den Kottenforst gefahren. Pünktlich zum Feierabend kam die Sonne raus und ich konnte den Rückweg durch den Wald nehmen.
> Zugegeben- auf einigen Trails steht das Wasser- aber halb so wild, der Boden scheint so trocken gewesen zu sein, dass das Wasser garnicht richtig "einzieht"
> 
> Hab mich dann aber doch noch auf dem letzten Downhill hinunter zum Görreshof sauber über den Lenker abgelegt- bin diese rutschigen Wurzeln wohl nicht mehr gewohnt



Alles gut ausgegangen?

Kaum hatte ich den Nigthride abgesagt, kam die Sonne raus    Und hin und her wollte ich auch nicht.

Dann werden ich es mal heute probieren, es sollen ja nur leichte Schauer geben.


----------



## Handlampe (20. Oktober 2005)

**********WERBUNG**********

ACHTUNG: Terminänderung
* 01.11.2005 Team Tomburg - Siegesfahrt*
​
Es geht auf Strecke. Von Dattenfeld an der Sieg folgen wir dieser talabwärts bis nach Siegburg- natürlich gibt es immer wieder  die umliegenden Hügel auf schönen Trails zu erklimmen. Im Allgemeinen sind hier die Berge nicht so hoch wie z.B. im Ahrtal, dafür sind die Pfade hier meist Menschenleer und nicht weniger schön.



 

 

 

​
Und das Alles in zwei Schwierigkeitsgraden mit anschließendem Treff in der Sieglinde

Anmeldung  zur leichteren Strecke mit Guidöse Karin

Anmeldung  zur schwereren Strecke mit mir als Guide


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> **********WERBUNG**********
> 
> * 30.10.2005 Team Tomburg - Siegesfahrt*
> ​



Juchuuu, egal was ihr gewonnen habt (oder eine "Siegfahrt" gemeint ist  ), dann gibt es also doch noch eine zweite TTTT dieses Jahr. Ich denke, das MTM wird würdig vertreten sein (zumindest unwürdig durch meine Person schon einmal....    )


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (20. Oktober 2005)

Also sofern das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt, und diese Tour nicht mitten in der Nacht stattfindet, wird auch der MTM "Cheap- und Lack-Guru" vertreten sein.

Frage an Bode, Eifelwolf und VenneRider: leicht oder schwer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Oktober 2005)

Puuuh, gerade noch so geschaft  

Dank Helmut´s intensiver Benachrichtigung    per Anruf und SMS, zu Zeiten, wo man normaler weise schläft,  , hab ich mich noch als 12ter anmelden können. Die leichte Tour wird wohl für uns optimal sein. Bei der schweren Tour würden wir wohl die Spaßbremse sein oder nur bis zum maximalem Anschlag fahren, was ja auch nicht immer spaß macht.

Gerstern mußte ich meinen Nightride ja  ALLEINE  fahren, hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht . Ich glaube, es ist eine bessere Lösung, die Lampe am Helm zu besfestigen als am Lenker. (Oder beides, wenn man zwei hat)

Viele Grüße


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Puuuh, gerade noch so geschaft



Brav!   

Der Termin zu der TT-Ausfahrt wurde ja nun von Sonntag, dem 30.10. auf Dienstag, den 01.11.2005 verlegt. 

*Insoweit stellt sich die Frage für das MTM, ob wir am 30.10. ab 13.00 Uhr nicht - wie ursprünglich einmal geplant - unter fachkundiger Führung den "Jägerpfad" (auch H-C-M genannt) durchziehen. Dauer etwa 3 Stunden, tolle Vorbereitung für den TT-Ausflug. Bode777 kann ja - weil für ihn nicht mehr soooo neu - eine Pilzsammeltüte mitnehmen....   

Interessenten des MTM bitte baldmöglichst PN/Mail an mich!*

Noch ein Vorschlag: Vielleicht können einmal alle MTM-ler eine Mail (via Profil) an mich senden, dann kann ich zukünftige Infos leichter über Outlook händeln als über dieses Board, wo PN/Mails an eine Reihe von Personen nur mit zeitlicher Verzögerung abgesandt werden können.


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Brav!
> 
> Der Termin zu der TT-Ausfahrt wurde ja nun von Sonntag, dem 30.10. auf Dienstag, den 01.11.2005 verlegt.
> 
> ...




Am Sonntag kann ich nicht, da hab ich einen Pflichttermin! Aber das soll Euch ja nicht von dem H-C-M abhalten. Übrigens: der HCM wird komplett durchgefahren, außer an der Schlüsselstelle,  runter geht es noch, rauf wird geschoben! Ich durte den hinter zwei 150 - 200 mm Fullys UND Handlampe hinterherfahren, TEMPO= BEKLOPPT, nach dem Motto, lieber TOT als sich abhängen zu lassen. Hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht. Denken - besser nicht


----------



## Redking (21. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag kann ich nicht, da hab ich einen Pflichttermin! Aber das soll Euch ja nicht von dem H-C-M abhalten. Übrigens: der HCM wird komplett durchgefahren, außer an der Schlüsselstelle,  runter geht es noch, rauf wird geschoben! Ich durte den hinter zwei 150 - 200 mm Fullys UND Handlampe hinterherfahren, TEMPO= BEKLOPPT, nach dem Motto, lieber TOT als sich abhängen zu lassen. Hat aber richtig Spaß gemacht. Denken - besser nicht



Hallo Team Meckenheim,
wenn ihr mal Samstags den HCM fahren wollt dann kann ich euch auch mal dort lang führen!
An welcher Schlüsselstelle 1.te oder 2.te wollt ihr raufschieben?
Mein Fully hat nur 120mm Federweg und damit gehts auch!  
Man kann auch langsam fahren aber schnell machts mehr Spaß!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (22. Oktober 2005)

> Noch ein Vorschlag: Vielleicht können einmal alle MTM-ler eine Mail (via Profil) an mich senden, dann kann ich zukünftige Infos leichter über Outlook händeln als über dieses Board



Gesagt, getan...


Liebe MTM, "Sie haben Post"


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Team Meckenheim,
> wenn ihr mal Samstags den HCM fahren wollt dann kann ich euch auch mal dort lang führen!
> An welcher Schlüsselstelle 1.te oder 2.te wollt ihr raufschieben?
> Mein Fully hat nur 120mm Federweg und damit gehts auch!
> ...



Gerne, müssen uns halt nur abstimmen.  

Kann sein, das wir 2 mal schieben mußten, war halt noch im Rennfieber  

Bis bald  

Gruß

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin heute so durch den Kottenforst gefahren u.a. einige Singletrails und siehe da, von weitem konnte ich zwei grüne Männchen sehen  

Der eine natürlich mit seinem Spaten (Was macht der mit dem Spaten mitten im Wald???) wild am fuchteln  . O.K, halt ich halt mal an, bevor ich das Ding in meinen Speichen hab. 

Und wer ist es - ja, der Oberförsterwaldschratdorfvortsteherdackelclubmitgliedundbesoffentiereabknallerweilzuhausenichtsmehrzusagenhat  

Sie dürfen hier nicht herfahren, hier ist FFH Gebiet - Ich: was ist den FFH Gebiet? 

Grünesdingsda: Hier dürfen Sie nicht herfahren, die Schilder werden noch aufgestellt, Sie dürfen nur auf den breiten Wegen fahren.(Jetzt weiß ich zwar immer noch nicht, was FFH heißt, aber egal)

Ich: O.K, jetzt ich weiß ich ja Bescheid, sie haben das Recht ja auf Ihrer Seite, aber recht haben Sie ja noch lange nicht. Warum sollte den ein Mountainbiker hier nicht langfahren dürfen, weil kaputt kann er nichts machen, auf dem Weg wächst doch nichts was ein Wanderer auch nicht platt treten würde!! Also - Sie wollen einfach keinen MTB auf IHREM Weg haben, ihre Lobbyisten sind ja leider stärker als unsere Mountainbikevereinigung. Dann habe ich noch einen schönen Sonntag gewünscht und bin 10 Meter weiter nach rechts auf den nächsten Singletrail gefahren.

Fazit: Ich trete der DIMB bei und hoffe, dass wir, auch wenn es nicht zu erwarten ist, etwas bewirken können.


----------



## Spooky (23. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt weiß ich zwar immer noch nicht, was FFH heißt, aber egal)


FFH steht für Flora-Fauna-Habitat-Richtlinie, mehr dazu hier und hier .

Diese Richtlinie ist der (vorgeschobene) Grund für die 2,5m Regelung im Siebengebirge und wie man sieht scheint das 7G erst der Anfang gewesen zu sein.   

Ich bin mal gespannt wie das hier in unsere Gegend weitergeht, ...


Grüsse
Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. Oktober 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> FFH steht für Flora-Fauna-Habitat-Richtlinie, mehr dazu hier und hier .
> 
> Diese Richtlinie ist der (vorgeschobene) Grund für die 2,5m Regelung im Siebengebirge und wie man sieht scheint das 7G erst der Anfang gewesen zu sein.
> 
> ...




Danke für die Info  

Da werden wir wohl keine Chance haben


----------



## Scottti (24. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin heute so durch den Kottenforst gefahren u.a. einige Singletrails und siehe da, von weitem konnte ich zwei grüne Männchen sehen
> 
> Der eine natürlich mit seinem Spaten (Was macht der mit dem Spaten mitten im Wald???) wild am fuchteln  . O.K, halt ich halt mal an, bevor ich das Ding in meinen Speichen hab.
> 
> ...



Da frage ich mich doch allen Ernstes was ein solcher Waldverbesserer wohl mit einem macht wenn man ihm in absoluter Finsternis mit dem 20W-Strahler entgegentrailt.   

Vielleicht sollte man schonmal Ausreden sammeln...


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. Oktober 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Da frage ich mich doch allen Ernstes was ein solcher Waldverbesserer wohl mit einem macht wenn man ihm in absoluter Finsternis mit dem 20W-Strahler entgegentrailt.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man schonmal Ausreden sammeln...



Mann sollte halt nicht immer den gleichen Waldschrat antreffen, dann könnte es teuer werden  

Vorschlag: Ich bin heute Mittag hier gewandert und hab meinen Schlüsselbund verloren, jetzt suche ich ihn halt  

Ich hab nur bedenken, das die irgendwand die Jagd aus dem Hochsitz eröffnen, nach dem Motto: Hey, beleuchtete freilaufende Zielscheibe unterwegs


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (24. Oktober 2005)

Also wenn ich sowas höre, fass ich mir doch echt an den Kopf.

Inzwischen wird ja den MTB´lern mehr Gefahr für das Wild-Vieh angehängt als freilaufenden Hunden.   

Aber wie Boris oben schon sagte (auch wenns nicht übermässig viel bringt) werde ich auch dem DIMB beitreten.

Ich finde auch, daß nichtstun noch schlimmer ist und die 10 Euro im Jahr wird wohl jeder verkraften können.


----------



## Spooky (24. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Da werden wir wohl keine Chance haben


Ach übrigens, bevor ich hier falsch verstanden werde - die Tatsache, das es sich um ein FFH-Gebiet handelt bedeutet NICHT automatisch das wir MTB´ler dort nicht auf schmalen Wegen fahren dürfen.

Für das Siebengebirge wurde hierzu eine Sonderregelung erlassen, die (meiner Meinung nach) nicht ohne weiteres jetzt auf den Kottenforst angewendet werden kann (darf?!). 

Wenn es keine Sonderregelung für den Kottenforst gibt, gilt hier das Landesforstgesetz von NRW. Hier steht das das Fahren auf 'festen' Wegen gestattet ist. Über diese recht 'schwammige' Bezeichnung läuft glaub ich gerade ein Thread im Open Trails-Forum.

Na nichts desto trotz, vielleicht solltest du den Waldschrat mal fragen auf welcher Grundlage seine Aussage basiert.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Spooky (24. Oktober 2005)

Ich nochmal,

hast du denn Treffpunkt mit dem 'Oberförsterwaldschrrat....' eigentlich mal mit der Karte auf: http://www.natura2000.murl.nrw.de abgeglichen ???


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Oktober 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Ach übrigens, bevor ich hier falsch verstanden werde - die Tatsache, das es sich um ein FFH-Gebiet handelt bedeutet NICHT automatisch das wir MTB´ler dort nicht auf schmalen Wegen fahren dürfen.
> 
> Für das Siebengebirge wurde hierzu eine Sonderregelung erlassen, die (meiner Meinung nach) nicht ohne weiteres jetzt auf den Kottenforst angewendet werden kann (darf?!).
> 
> ...



Ohjeohje - in NRW wirds wohl langsam eng wies ausschaut...

Aus DIMB-Sicht seid Ihr natürlich alle herzlich willkommen ! Vielleicht ist es ja denkbar, das Vorgebirge (dazu gehört der Kottenforst doch, wenn ich mich noch an meiner Heimerzheimer und Brühler Jahre recht erinnere) der neu entstehenden DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg anzuschließen ? Läuft ja schon einiges an Postings hier im Lokalforum.

Ansonsten steht hier schon einiges richtige drin - FFH-Gebiet ist nicht obligatorisch für biker gesperrt. Dazu bedarf es (wie im 7Gebirge) einer entsprechenden Umsetzung z.B. in Form einer Naturschutzverordnung.

Allerdings ist es sehr selten sinnvoll und damit aus unserer Sicht so gut wie nie gerechtfertigt, die Menschen von den schmalen Wegen zu vertreiben. Und vor allem, wenn die Natur in diesen Bereichen Ruhe braucht, dann doch bitte vor allen Nutzergruppen und nicht nur vor uns Bikern! Wir haben (ein paar Wilde ausgenommen) eine bessere Umweltbilanz als die meisten anderen Waldnutzer, allein schon weil wir gleich ohne Auto auf Tour gehen.

Der Verweis auf das Landesforstgesetz ist im Übrigen richtig. Da steht tatsächlich "feste" Wege. Darunter versteht die Landesregierung allerdings keine naturfesten Wege (Singletrails) sondern "befestigte" Wege. Und die sind nach der einschlgägigen Forstliteratur in der Regel so breit, dass sie ganzjährig mit Forstfahrzeugen befahren werden können. Aber diese Rechtsauffassung ist noch in keinem gerichtlichen Verfahren geprüft geschweige denn bestätigt worden.

Genug geschwafelt - wenn Ihr Hilfe braucht, meldet Euch bei uns (der DIMB).


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. Oktober 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nochmal,
> 
> hast du denn Treffpunkt mit dem 'Oberförsterwaldschrrat....' eigentlich mal mit der Karte auf: http://www.natura2000.murl.nrw.de abgeglichen ???



Also, der Trail ist oberhalb von Oedekoven, eindeutig außerhalb der schraffierten Fläche. Das heißt doch, ich befinde mich nicht im FFH-Gebiet.

Der Waldschrat hatte also unrecht , hier gilt das Landesforstgesetz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (24. Oktober 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Ohjeohje - in NRW wirds wohl langsam eng wies ausschaut...
> 
> Aus DIMB-Sicht seid Ihr natürlich alle herzlich willkommen ! Vielleicht ist es ja denkbar, das Vorgebirge (dazu gehört der Kottenforst doch, wenn ich mich noch an meiner Heimerzheimer und Brühler Jahre recht erinnere) der neu entstehenden DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg anzuschließen ? Läuft ja schon einiges an Postings hier im Lokalforum.
> 
> ...




Hilfe brauch ich erstmal nicht, hab ja momentan genug Info von Euch erhalten   Freu mich schon auf das nächste Zusammentreffen mit dem grünen Dingsda.

P.S. Hab mich gerade bei Euch angemeldet.


----------



## Spooky (24. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, der Trail ist oberhalb von Oedekoven, eindeutig außerhalb der schraffierten Fläche. Das heißt doch, ich befinde mich nicht im FFH-gebiet.
> 
> Der Waldschrat hatte also unrecht , hier gilt das Landesforstgesetz!


So verstehe ich die Karte auch. Na dann hoffen wir einfach mal das das ein einzelner Wichtigtuer war und zumindest der Kottenforst von unsinnigen Wegesperrungen verschont bleibt   


Viele grüsse
Marco


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leutz !

Kleiner Tipp - haltet auf jeden Fall in den offiziellen Verlautbarungen der Region die Augen und Ohren offen. Nicht, dass dort bereits Planungen laufen, die Gebiete kraft Verordnung dicht zu machen ! Am besten wäre es, einfach mal bei der unteren Naturschutzbehörde anzufragen.

Nur so könnt Ihr sicher sein, dass tatsächlich nichts an Sperrungen im Busch ist...


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (24. Oktober 2005)

P.S.: Bin seit etwa 19.30 auch angemeldet...


----------



## Handlampe (25. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Bin seit etwa 19.30 auch angemeldet...



Bin auch drin


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Oktober 2005)

Willkommen im club


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. Oktober 2005)

Im Vorverfahren zur Ausweisung des Kottenforstes als FFH-Gebiet hat es auch Kommunalverwaltungen gegeben, die sich explizit gegen eine solche FFH-Ausweisung ausgesprochen haben. Leider ergebnislos. Wo ein (höherer) politischer Wille ist, endet oft die Vernunft, und dem braven Bürger wird unter dem populistischen Deckmäntelchen Naturschutz manch trojanisches Pferd verkauft.

Wäre interessant, was für eine Funktion der Waldschrat tatsächlich innehatte. Amtliche Würdenträger, diejenigen, die also tatsächlich jemanden offiziell anmeckern dürfen, rennen selten mit dem Spaten durch den Wald  man lässt eher graben. Also eher ein Forstwirt (ok, der geht als Erfüllunggehilfe des Försters noch gerade durch, hat aber kaum Rechte) oder ein (ggf. sogar selbsternannter) Naturschützler. Als besondere Choleriker, obwohl die absolut nix zu sagen haben, sind mir schon mehrmals Jäger aufgefallen. Insoweit empfiehlt sich gelegentlich auch die Frage nach dem Dienstausweis.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (25. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt bin ich aber doch erleichtert, daß das Team Meckenheim bei den meisten Touren den lieben Eifelwolf dabei hat, der sich mit Amts-Geschichten gut auskennt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Im Vorverfahren zur Ausweisung des Kottenforstes als FFH-Gebiet hat es auch Kommunalverwaltungen gegeben, die sich explizit gegen eine solche FFH-Ausweisung ausgesprochen haben. Leider ergebnislos. Wo ein (höherer) politischer Wille ist, endet oft die Vernunft, und dem braven Bürger wird unter dem populistischen Deckmäntelchen Naturschutz manch trojanisches Pferd verkauft.
> 
> Wäre interessant, was für eine Funktion der Waldschrat tatsächlich innehatte. Amtliche Würdenträger, diejenigen, die also tatsächlich jemanden offiziell anmeckern dürfen, rennen selten mit dem Spaten durch den Wald  man lässt eher graben. Also eher ein Forstwirt (ok, der geht als Erfüllunggehilfe des Försters noch gerade durch, hat aber kaum Rechte) oder ein (ggf. sogar selbsternannter) Naturschützler. Als besondere Choleriker, obwohl die absolut nix zu sagen haben, sind mir schon mehrmals Jäger aufgefallen. Insoweit empfiehlt sich gelegentlich auch die Frage nach dem Dienstausweis.




Du glaubst nicht, wie ich mich auf ein Wiedersehen freue  

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mal bei der DIMB gestöbert und mir das Landesforstgesetz durchgelesen. (Straße und feste Wege)
Die Auslegung der Forstliteratur NRW besagt ja was von 3!! mtr.  Nur, was für eine Rechtsgültigkeit hat diese Auslegung? Kann der Waldschrat mir ein Bußgeld auferlegen? Ich blicke langsam nicht mehr durch.  Darf ich jetzt einen Singletrail befahren oder nicht? 
Im Siebengebirge gibt es wohl eine Naturschutzverordnug. Wo kann man diese nachlesen? Fragen über Fragen.

Grüße

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (25. Oktober 2005)

Juuuungs, hilfeeeee....... Wo bleibt die nächste Tour ??

Lasst Euch nicht von so Waldschraten unseren Lebensinhalt vermiesen !!!


Ich hab Entzug !!!!

(Endzug?? Enzug ??   )
Mist, selbst wie man das genau schreibt weiss ich schon nicht mehr.


----------



## X-Präsi (25. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst nicht, wie ich mich auf ein Wiedersehen freue
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mal bei der DIMB gestöbert und mir das Landesforstgesetz durchgelesen. (Straße und feste Wege)
> Die Auslegung der Forstliteratur NRW besagt ja was von 3!! mtr.  Nur, was für eine Rechtsgültigkeit hat diese Auslegung? Kann der Waldschrat mir ein Bußgeld auferlegen? Ich blicke langsam nicht mehr durch.  Darf ich jetzt einen Singletrail befahren oder nicht?
> ...



Das ist das, was ich weiter oben meinte: es gibt zwar eine derartige Auslegung. Diese ist jedoch noch nie gerichtlich überprüft worden.

Was bedeutet das ? Die Forstbehörden orientieren sich an dieser Auslegung und können ein Bußgeld wegen Ordnungswidrigkeit verhängen. Dagegen kann man mit gutem Gewissen vorgehen, denn woher soll der Normalsterbliche wissen, was die Forstbehörde unter einem festen Weg versteht ? Im Gesetz kann man es schließlich nicht nachlesen...

Ein Gericht müsste sich also mit der Thematik befassen und die Auslegung prüfen und aber auch, inwieweit die Rechtsnorm hinreichend bestimmt war. D.h. ob für Dich als Biker klar erkennbar oder unter zumutbaren Umständen zu ermitteln war, dass Du Dich auf verbotenem Terrain bewegst oder nicht. Und ich denke, da hat die Forstverwaltung doch eher schlechte Karten mit ihrer Auslegung. Käme halt mal auf nen Musterprozess an...


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. Oktober 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist das, was ich weiter oben meinte: es gibt zwar eine derartige Auslegung. Diese ist jedoch noch nie gerichtlich überprüft worden.
> 
> Was bedeutet das ? Die Forstbehörden orientieren sich an dieser Auslegung und können ein Bußgeld wegen Ordnungswidrigkeit verhängen. Dagegen kann man mit gutem Gewissen vorgehen, denn woher soll der Normalsterbliche wissen, was die Forstbehörde unter einem festen Weg versteht ? Im Gesetz kann man es schließlich nicht nachlesen...
> 
> Ein Gericht müsste sich also mit der Thematik befassen und die Auslegung prüfen und aber auch, inwieweit die Rechtsnorm hinreichend bestimmt war. D.h. ob für Dich als Biker klar erkennbar oder unter zumutbaren Umständen zu ermitteln war, dass Du Dich auf verbotenem Terrain bewegst oder nicht. Und ich denke, da hat die Forstverwaltung doch eher schlechte Karten mit ihrer Auslegung. Käme halt mal auf nen Musterprozess an...



O.K. - Danke für die Info. Lassen wir es mal darauf ankommen.


----------



## Derk (26. Oktober 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mal bei der DIMB gestöbert und mir das Landesforstgesetz durchgelesen. (Straße und feste Wege)
> Die Auslegung der Forstliteratur NRW besagt ja was von 3!! mtr.
> 
> 
> Boris



Mit oder ohne Mittelstreifen ?


----------



## VenneRider (26. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Im Vorverfahren zur Ausweisung des Kottenforstes als FFH-Gebiet hat es auch Kommunalverwaltungen gegeben, die sich explizit gegen eine solche FFH-Ausweisung ausgesprochen haben. Leider ergebnislos.



Hallo zusammen,

die 'Waldschrate' sind nun auch fleißig dabei so nette Schilder aufzustellen  :





Ich bin gespannt wie sich auf Grund dieser Situation die Lage für uns Mountainbiker entwickeln wird.


So long,

Marco


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Oktober 2005)

Fazit der Ausweisung:

-> keine explizite Beschränkung für BikerInnen   
-> *kein Waldbesucher * darf die unbefestigten Wege benutzen (hart aber wenigstens nicht nur zu Lasten der BikerInnen)

Bleibt mal wieder zu klären, was man beim Forstamt unter unbefestigtem bzw. befestigtem Waldweg versteht. 

Unser 1. Vorsitzender der DIMB hat mal wieder im Archiv gewühlt und ne Äußerung der NRW-Regierung gefunden, die "in Einzelfällen" auch  die Nutzung von naturfesten Wegen erlaubt. Guggscht Du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2235183&postcount=22

Mag nicht jemand von Euch einfach mal völlig unbedarft beim Forstamt nachfragen, wie man die Sache dort sieht ? "Ich hab da so ein Schild gesehen...". Kann ja auch per Mail sein.

Anschließend könnte man eine offizielle Stellungnahme einreichen. Dabei könnte dann auch evtl. schon die neue DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg bei den Offiziellen eingeführt werden. Wäre taktisch nicht ganz unklug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (26. Oktober 2005)

Oh man,

ich seh´s schon kommen, daß ich von meniem "Panzer" die hälfte wegflexe, und das Ding zu nem Rennrad umbaue, damit ich überhaupt noch fahren darf.

Wenn das so weiter geht, ist ja bald nur noch Asphalt für Fahrräder genehmigt    :kotz:


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (26. Oktober 2005)

> Mag nicht jemand von Euch einfach mal völlig unbedarft beim Forstamt nachfragen, wie man die Sache dort sieht ? "Ich hab da so ein Schild gesehen...". Kann ja auch per Mail sein.



Ok, werde mich da heute Abend mal dransetzen. (per Mail)

Wer / wo / was ist eigentlich momentan die IG Rhein-Sieg ?
Ansprechpartner, Adresse, eigene Mailadresse ?

Noch aktive IG´ler benötigt ?


----------



## Derk (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, da tut sich doch was zum Nachteil der Biker,  die bisher ja "feste Wege" benutzen durften.

Jetzt sollen nur noch "befestigte" Wege benutzt werden, worunter ja Wege zu verstehen sind, die von Menschen Hand befestigt wurden !!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, werde mich da heute Abend mal dransetzen. (per Mail)
> 
> Wer / wo / was ist eigentlich momentan die IG Rhein-Sieg ?
> Ansprechpartner, Adresse, eigene Mailadresse ?
> ...



Alex  

Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst - sag bescheid.

Was mich noch interessieren würde, die Karte aus Natura weißt in der schraffierten Fläche nicht den ganzen Kottenforst aus, sondern nur einige Flächenteile. Ist jetzt der ganze Kottenforst FFH-Gebiet oder nur die schraffierten Flächen? 

http://www.natura2000.murl.nrw.de/


----------



## Redking (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Alexander,
wie sieht es aus das auch ihr zum Stammtisch Rhein-Sieg kommt!
Dort ist derjenige der eine Interessengemeinschaft (IG) für den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis gründen will!

Hier der Termin!  

Gruß
Klaus


Open Trails


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alexander,
> wie sieht es aus das auch ihr zum Stammtisch Rhein-Sieg kommt!
> Dort ist derjenige der eine Interessengemeinschaft (IG) für den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis gründen will!
> 
> ...




Hallo Klaus,

bin zwar nicht Alex, aber trotzdem:

Ich würde ja sehr gerne kommen, kann aber leider nicht. Sven(Fluxxxxx) hatte mich auch schon informiert. Wie gesagt, generell bin ich sehr an der IG interessiert.

Alex wird den Förster bezüglich der Schilder mal anmailen.

Güße

Boris


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (26. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, nach der spontanen Tour heute schaff ich das nicht mehr wirklich. Werde das aber dann morgen Nachmittag definitiv nachholen.
*schwör*

@Bode:
Sorry, muss leider für die Nightride-Tour morgen absagen.
Hab wegen Job und Finanzen morgen ein wichtiges Gespräch mit Paps vor mir (geht leider nicht später, papa ist dann auf Geschäftsreise) und der kommt erst gegen halb 6 von der Arbeit.

Nebenbei:
Hier nur mal so der Unterschied zwischen einem Conti Diesel 2,5 und dem "alten" Ritchey Z-Max in 2,1





Hab die Reifen heute endlich bekommen.


----------



## Handlampe (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi Boris

Hab mich mal unverbindlich für den morgigen NR eingetragen.
Wenn ich allerdings um 1830 nicht am Parkplatz bin braucht ihr nicht zu warten- ist zur Zeit ein wenig stressig auf der Arbeit und ich weiß nicht genau wann ich Feierabend habe.


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, nach der spontanen Tour heute schaff ich das nicht mehr wirklich. Werde das aber dann morgen Nachmittag definitiv nachholen.
> *schwör*
> 
> @Bode:
> ...



Mann, damit kannst Du ja über Wasser fahren


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (27. Oktober 2005)

Sorry, für die Fehlinfo.
Bin heute Abend auf jeden Fall dabei !

Juhuuu !!! *freu*

Heute Vertrag unterschrieben zum Geldtransporter-Fahren ab 2.11.

Man bin ich happy ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (27. Oktober 2005)

> Hier nur mal so der Unterschied zwischen einem Conti Diesel 2,5 und dem "alten" Ritchey Z-Max in 2,1



Warum machst du dein Rad immer schwerer ?? Ich fahre selbst im Bikepark 2,3" und das reicht mir. Geht der Diesel überhapt problemlos durch den Rahmen ?? Du kratzt dir sonst auf Dauer den Lack von den Kettenstreben.


----------



## Handlampe (27. Oktober 2005)

....bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und schaff es keider nicht mehr


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Oktober 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und schaff es keider nicht mehr



Hättest Du geschafft, Uwe. Wir haben noch ein paar Minuten gewartet, und in 10 Min. (also um 18.31 h) wärst Du ja dagewesen. Nun ja, das nächste Mal. Was hast Du verpasst?

36,56 km, 2 Stunden Fahrtzeit, 18,3 AVS. Beleuchtet (oder erleuchtet..?) teilgenommen haben Blue Flame, Bode777, Derk, VenneRider und ich an dem gemütlich ausgestalteten Töurchen, wo jeder Trail dank der Blätter mittlerweile zum Suchspiel wird. Herrliches Wetter, eine Luft, die manch lauer Sommernacht das Wasser reichen kann, gespenstisch beleuchtete Bäume am Wegesrand. Die zweifelsohne bessere Alternative als die Couch vor der Glotze!   

Falls irgendwelche Waldschrate auf Hochsitzen oder hinter Bäume einen (nicht unberechtigten) Herzkaspar bekommen haben, so ist uns das leider entgangen. Aber steht im Zweifelsfalle sicherlich morgen in der Zeitung....


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (28. Oktober 2005)

> Geht der Diesel überhapt problemlos durch den Rahmen ??








Da der Panzer so extrem breit gebaut ist, kein Problem. Auf Höhe des Reifens hab ich zwischen den Streben etwa 90mm Platz. Breit genug für alle möglichen Reifen ! *GGGG*


Aber ich denke (oder hoffe ??), daß Bode777, Derk, VenneRider und Eifelwolf Dir bestätigen können, daß mich tempomässig das inzwischen doch recht hohe Gewicht nicht wirklich großartig einschränkt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Oktober 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest Du geschafft, Uwe. Wir haben noch ein paar Minuten gewartet, und in 10 Min. (also um 18.31 h) wärst Du ja dagewesen. Nun ja, das nächste Mal. Was hast Du verpasst?
> 
> 36,56 km, 2 Stunden Fahrtzeit, 18,3 AVS. Beleuchtet (oder erleuchtet..?) teilgenommen haben Blue Flame, Bode777, Derk, VenneRider und ich an dem gemütlich ausgestalteten Töurchen, wo jeder Trail dank der Blätter mittlerweile zum Suchspiel wird. Herrliches Wetter, eine Luft, die manch lauer Sommernacht das Wasser reichen kann, gespenstisch beleuchtete Bäume am Wegesrand. Die zweifelsohne bessere Alternative als die Couch vor der Glotze!
> 
> Falls irgendwelche Waldschrate auf Hochsitzen oder hinter Bäume einen (nicht unberechtigten) Herzkaspar bekommen haben, so ist uns das leider entgangen. Aber steht im Zweifelsfalle sicherlich morgen in der Zeitung....





Du sollstes ja auch nicht mit deinem Flutlicht immer in die Hochsitze reinleuchten  , außerdem siehst Du mit Halloween-Kostüm auf dem Rad ja furchterregend aus


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Panzer so extrem breit gebaut ist, kein Problem. Auf Höhe des Reifens hab ich zwischen den Streben etwa 90mm Platz. Breit genug für alle möglichen Reifen ! *GGGG*
> 
> 
> Aber ich denke (oder hoffe ??), daß Bode777, Derk, VenneRider und Eifelwolf Dir bestätigen können, daß mich tempomässig das inzwischen doch recht hohe Gewicht nicht wirklich großartig einschränkt.



Bestätigung


----------



## Derk (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich will mich nochmal bedanken für die nette Tour gestern.

Bis denn mal wieder.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Oktober 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich will mich nochmal bedanken für die nette Tour gestern.
> 
> ...



Gerne


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Oktober 2005)

So, Mail ist raus!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich hab bei einem Ausflug durch den Kottenforst kürzlich ein Schild über das
FFH-Gebiet Kottenforst gesehen. Unter anderem steht bei "Bitte beachten Sie"
folgender Satz: Immer auf befestigten Wegen bleiben und keine Tiere stören.

Wie soll ich mich den jetzt als Fußgänger oder Radfahrer verhalten? Wo oder
welche Wege darf man noch benutzen?

Über eine Rückantwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wariat (28. Oktober 2005)

Hm, also ich fahre auf den Waldautobahnen, auf Reitwegen und überall da wo ein Forstfahrzeug durchkommt. Da sollte es keine Probleme geben. Und ansonsten da lang, wo die Förster nicht freiwillig herlaufen wollen (z.B. den Trial von Godesberg rauf zum Kottenforst)


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (30. Oktober 2005)

Also,

bezüglich einer kleinen Trainings-Runde zu Samstag wäre zu sagen:

Strecke: 29,5 km
Fahrtzeit: 2 Stunden 31 Minuten

2 Verletzte

Alles weitere bitte einer der Herren, die auch Durchschnitt und Höhenmeter angeben können.


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> bezüglich einer kleinen Trainings-Runde zu Samstag wäre zu sagen:
> 
> ...




Hi Alex,

was machen die Blessuren?

Sonst war es ja eine lustige Runde, zu Belustigung wären die, naja - unfreiwilligen Abgänge - aber nicht nötig gewesen  

Für Heiko werden wir demnächst Auffangnetze, so wie im Skigebiet, oder Richtungspfeile vor 90 Grad Kurven, aufstellen    

Auf eine Wiederholung freue ich mich schon  

Auf meinem Tacho standen nachher 88 KM und 18er Schnitt. Die Dunkelheit hatte mich um 19,00 Uhr doch noch 2 KM vor der Haustür "überrascht".

Bis Dienstag.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (30. Oktober 2005)

Ausser, daß ich mir morgen halt ne neue Hose kaufen kann und die Schürfwunden immer noch etwas brennen, gehts eigentlich gut.

Warum es das Rad lacktechnisch so dermassen gut überstanden hat, kapier ich immer noch nicht....

Allerdings hat das Schaltwerkgut einen abbekommen. Auch nach neuen Zügen spinnt das Ding immer noch  und lässt sich nicht wirklich einstellen.
Naja, muss eben mein altes Deo-LX wieder dran. Ich seh dann aber schon die ständigen Schaltfehler vor mir, weil das alte ja noch "normal" und eben nicht "invers" schaltet.

Wird Dienstag sicher lustig


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Oktober 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Ausser, daß ich mir morgen halt ne neue Hose kaufen kann und die Schürfwunden immer noch etwas brennen, gehts eigentlich gut.
> 
> Warum es das Rad lacktechnisch so dermassen gut überstanden hat, kapier ich immer noch nicht....
> 
> ...



Och, so nach zwei Wochen hast Du dich daran gewöhnt!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (30. Oktober 2005)

Entwarnung....

Es war nur die B-Schraube und der Halter davon, die sich an diesem (immer viel zu kleinen Anschlag am Rahmen) vorbeigeschoben haben.

Und ne Menge Menge Menge Dreck in der Kassette, an den Schaltröllchen und IM Schaltwerk....

Da kann ja nix mehr sauber arbeiten.
Jetzt ist alles wieder supi und schaltet sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wariat (30. Oktober 2005)

Habt ihr die Tage auch das erhöhte Verkehrsaufkommen der Forstfahrzeuge im Kottenforst bemerkt? Ist jetzt Jagdsaison auf Wild oder auf Biker?
Freitagabend war es ganz schlimm, an vielen Seitenwegen standen die Karren. Die schädigen den Wald doch viel mehr als wir, oder?


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Oktober 2005)

wariat schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr die Tage auch das erhöhte Verkehrsaufkommen der Forstfahrzeuge im Kottenforst bemerkt? Ist jetzt Jagdsaison auf Wild oder auf Biker?
> Freitagabend war es ganz schlimm, an vielen Seitenwegen standen die Karren. Die schädigen den Wald doch viel mehr als wir, oder?



Nein, das siehst Du falsch!!!!!

Die Forstfahrzeuge haben doch 4 Reifen, wir nur zwei - also verteilt sich das Gewicht bei denen auf 4 Reifen, bei und halt nur auf zwei    Ich bin mal gespannt, was die sagen, wenn wir mit Beleuchtung an einem Hochsitz vorbeifahren und Ihr Wild verscheuchen   (Besser doch schußsichere Weste tragen?)


----------



## wariat (1. November 2005)

Dann nehm ich demnächst lieber den von meinem Arbeitgeber gestellten Kevlar-Helm mit  mit der passenden Kleidung. Die Förster gucken bestimmt doof wenn ein Busch an denen vorbeirauscht )


----------



## Focus-Rider (4. November 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Für Heiko werden wir demnächst Auffangnetze, so wie im Skigebiet, oder Richtungspfeile vor 90 Grad Kurven, aufstellen
> 
> ...



Danke ... ich trage gerne etwas zur belustigung bei.     

ich hoffe doch das ich die auffangnetze mit den neuen Reifen nicht mehr brauche


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. November 2005)

Hier das Angebot für die kommende Woche: 

_Nächste Tour: 

*St. Martin Eifel-Nighttwix*

Donnerstag, 10.11.2005, 17.45 Uhr..

Location: Zentralparkplatz Kurtenberg 30. 


Die leichte traillose  Workout-Runde führt durch den Wald über Forstwege vom Startpunkt nach Wormersdorf und weiter hauptsächlich im Spinning-Stil über asphaltierte Wirtschaftswege über Rheinbach, Merzbach und die Rheinbacher Höhenorte zurück zum Startpunkt.

Unterwegs besteht sicherlich die Möglichkeit, manch netten Skyline-Blick zu erhaschen und sich an einem prasselnden Martinsfeuer zu wärmen.

Fahrradbeleuchtung zwingend erforderlich. Leichte Tour, die auch für Einsteiger sehr geeignet ist.
Kursstrecke: ca. 20-23 km.

Dauer: ca. 1,5 Stunde_


----------



## Derk (5. November 2005)

Wo ist das : Zentralparkplatz ....


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hier das Angebot für die kommende Woche:
> 
> _Nächste Tour:
> 
> ...



Super, geht bei mir nicht  , hab heute versucht zu fahren - nach 8 KM schmerzte mein linkes Knie wieder, mußte abbrechen und hatte Mühe nach Hause zu kommen  

Also, auf zur Arztrunde!!  , werde wohl die nächsten Wochen ausfallen.

Bis bald

Boris


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. November 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das : Zentralparkplatz ....




Hallo Derk,

leider hatte ich in der Eile vergessen   , den Link zum LMB einzustellen.... hiermit nachträglich: Hier isser, der Link zum LMB-Termin!. Dort ist eine Karte mit den notwendigen (und navifähigen) Infos. 

Boris, das kommt vom Übermut. Frage aber mal Deinen Arzt, ob Du Fahrradfahren kannst... oder sogar (relativ belastungsfrei) "sollst". Kann sich u. U. auch gesundheitsfördernd auswirken. Das Töurchen am Donnerstag wird knieschonend.


----------



## Montana (6. November 2005)

Hallo , diese St.Martinsride würde mich auch reizen. Ich werde das baldigst abchecken. Ich bin zwar in der Nacht vorher auch unterwegs aber wir haben ja schliesslich Winterpokal.  Ich melde mich sobald ich was Genaues weiss.

Grüsse aus Köln

Guido



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Derk,
> 
> leider hatte ich in der Eile vergessen   , den Link zum LMB einzustellen.... hiermit nachträglich: Hier isser, der Link zum LMB-Termin!. Dort ist eine Karte mit den notwendigen (und navifähigen) Infos.
> 
> Boris, das kommt vom Übermut. Frage aber mal Deinen Arzt, ob Du Fahrradfahren kannst... oder sogar (relativ belastungsfrei) "sollst". Kann sich u. U. auch gesundheitsfördernd auswirken. Das Töurchen am Donnerstag wird knieschonend.


----------



## Montana (7. November 2005)

Ich habe mich gerade eingetragen.   

VG Guido



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo , diese St.Martinsride würde mich auch reizen. Ich werde das baldigst abchecken. Ich bin zwar in der Nacht vorher auch unterwegs aber wir haben ja schliesslich Winterpokal.  Ich melde mich sobald ich was Genaues weiss.
> 
> Grüsse aus Köln
> 
> Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (8. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich gerade eingetragen.
> 
> VG Guido



Super! _Dann besteht kein Zweifel, am Donnerstag geht es in die Eifel!_  

Übrigens weht hier zu der Tourzeit schon ein rauhes Klima, so 7 bis 9 Grad Höchsttemperatur sollte man kleidungsmäßig einplanen.


----------



## Montana (8. November 2005)

Danke für den Hinweis . Ich werde mir sicherlich eine dicke Jacke anziehen .  

Bis Donnerstag . Grüsse aus Colonia

Guido



			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Super! _Dann besteht kein Zweifel, am Donnerstag geht es in die Eifel!_
> 
> Übrigens weht hier zu der Tourzeit schon ein rauhes Klima, so 7 bis 9 Grad Höchsttemperatur sollte man kleidungsmäßig einplanen.


----------



## Kawaatze (9. November 2005)

Hallo,
wenn alles gut geht und ich früh genug von der Arbeit zu Hause bin, werde ich
auch vorbeischauen.
Bis denne.
Guido (noch einer  )


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. November 2005)

Nachdem alle den Eifel-Nighttwix heil überstanden haben ein kurzes Resümee:

Teilgenommen haben
Focus-Rider
Derk
Kawaatze
Montana (Königsforster)
Olli (noch Forumsnamenlos, aber nicht mehr lange)
Scottti (Team Tomburg)
VenneRider
Eifelwolf.

Fahrzeit 1:35, TRP 22 km, AVS 14 km/h. Die Tour führte über Todenfeld am Tempel des Teams Tomburg (der Tomburg) nicht nur vorbei, sondern hinauf (bei Tag fantastischer Überblick über die Rheinebene), weiter über Rheinbach und die Höhenorte zurück zum Startpunkt. 
Besonderen Dank an Oli (Scottti), der die Tour im Bereich des heiligen Tomberges mit diversen Routenvarianten aus seinem Nähkästchen auflockerte.

Wir widmen diese Tour unseren Teamkameraden blue Flame und bode777, die derzeit mit dem Durchkämmen schwarzer Wälder oder der Gesundheitspflege beschäftigt sind.   

Nebenbei bemerkt, das MTM hat sich im WP eingetragen: Also los, bitte sich hier im Team eintragen. Nach der Freischaltung bitte das Eintragen der Punkte nachholen. Und dann im März den Pokal kassieren......


----------



## Montana (11. November 2005)

Hallo Team Meckenheim und hallo Eifelwolf ,
danke für die sehr nette nightride durch mir völlig unbekanntes aber sehr interessantes Gebiet. Der weite Weg aus Köln hat sich absolut gelohnt. Es gab schnelle Forstwege und manchen knifligen trail zu befahren. Vervollständigt wurde der gelungene Abend durch tolle Nacht - Ausblicke.
Ich werde sehr gerne mal wieder kommen. Danke auch an Scottti der uns passend zum Winterpokal auch über manche tiefe feuchte Wiese führte  Das schafft Kraft   Letzten Dank geht an Derk für den netten Transport

Viele Grüsse aus dem Königsforst

Montana


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem alle den Eifel-Nighttwix heil überstanden haben ein kurzes Resümee:
> 
> Teilgenommen haben
> Focus-Rider
> ...



In der Eifel ist ja richtig was los!!! 

Hiermit beantrage ich die Freischaltung für das MTB-Team Meckenheim 

Gestern bin ich mehrmals zu meinem MTB in den Keller gelaufen und mußte es gaaaaaaaaaaanz feste trösten, es wollte unbedingt wieder seine Kumpanen sehen  

Bis demnächst


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. November 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiermit beantrage ich die Freischaltung für das MTB-Team Meckenheim



Schon passiert!



			
				bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern bin ich mehrmals zu meinem MTB in den Keller gelaufen und mußte es gaaaaaaaaaaanz feste trösten, es wollte unbedingt wieder seine Kumpanen sehen



Es hätte ja alleine mitfahren können...... und hätte sogar einen neuen Kumpanen kennengelernt


----------



## Scottti (11. November 2005)

Es hat mir einen heiden Spaß gemacht die heimischen Trails mit einer Horde von acht Bikern im finstern zu befahren.

Besonderen Dank an den Eifelwolf für die Alufolie und die Erfrischungsgetränke!


----------



## Derk (11. November 2005)

Hallo Helmut,

auch ich bedanke mich für die sehr nette Tour, die ich gestern mitfahren durfte.

Schon das , was in der Dunkelheit erkennbar war,  reizt sehr, Deine nähere Umgebung auch mal bei Tageslicht zu erfahren.

Bis dann mal wieder

Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wariat (11. November 2005)

Hallo Mädels  ,

habe ja länger nichts von mir hören lassen und habe 2 Fragen:

1. Wann ist wieder Nachtfahrt mit Start beim Obi oder in guter Reichweite  für mich ohne Kfz?

2. Was dagegen wenn ich mich bei Euch für den WP eintrage?

Gruss
Wariat


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. November 2005)

wariat schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wann ist wieder Nachtfahrt mit Start beim Obi oder in guter Reichweite  für mich ohne Kfz?



Hallo Elmar,

die war eigentlich gestern - die Strecke von Bonn nach hier fährst Du ja lässig komplett als Wheelie. "Obi" ist noch nicht geplant, da der örtliche Guide derzeit Ausfallerscheinungen zeigt. Instandsetzungsversuche sind aber in der Mache, jedoch nicht einfach. Das Ziel für nächste Woche steht noch nicht fest, tendenziell entweder Venne oder wir drängen uns den Königsforstern bei ihrer Flughafen-Nightride auf. Montana hat uns gestern netter Weise eingeladen (so sehen wir das jetzt einfach...)   



			
				wariat schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Was dagegen wenn ich mich bei Euch für den WP eintrage?



Im Prinzip herzlich gerne, allerdings darf ein Team nicht mehr als fünf Mitglieder haben - somit sind wir derzeit schon komplett (Blue Flame/Alex erscheint noch nicht in der Anzeige, weil sich der Bursche derzeit in der südlichen Sonne aalt).


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. November 2005)

> die war eigentlich gestern - die Strecke von Bonn nach hier fährst Du ja lässig komplett als Wheelie. "Obi" ist noch nicht geplant, da der örtliche Guide derzeit Ausfallerscheinungen zeigt. Instandsetzungsversuche sind aber in der Mache, jedoch nicht einfach. Das Ziel für nächste Woche steht noch nicht fest, tendenziell entweder Venne oder wir drängen uns den Königsforstern bei ihrer Flughafen-Nightride auf. Montana hat uns gestern netter Weise eingeladen (so sehen wir das jetzt einfach...)






Dann werd Euch mal einig, sonst müssen wir nämlich in Alfter fahren


----------



## Kawaatze (11. November 2005)

Hi Helmut,
von mir auch einen schönen Dank für die gut gelungene Tour gestern. Hat schon was im Dunkeln zu fahren  .
Wenn´s bei mir zeitlich klappt, gerne wieder.
Schönen Gruß
Guido   (der aus EU  )


----------



## Montana (11. November 2005)

Grüss Dich , Helmut , also von Aufdrängen kann überhaupt keine Rede sein. So nette Leute wie die Eifler vom Team Meckenheim sind im Königsforst jederzeit herzlich willkommen.   Wir werden auch für eine grössere Gruppe gerüstet sein . Co-guides sind selbstverständlich ausreichend vorhanden.

Überlegts euch  in Ruhe. Grüsse aus Colonia

Guido 





			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Elmar,
> 
> die war eigentlich gestern - die Strecke von Bonn nach hier fährst Du ja lässig komplett als Wheelie. "Obi" ist noch nicht geplant, da der örtliche Guide derzeit Ausfallerscheinungen zeigt. Instandsetzungsversuche sind aber in der Mache, jedoch nicht einfach. Das Ziel für nächste Woche steht noch nicht fest, tendenziell entweder Venne oder wir drängen uns den Königsforstern bei ihrer Flughafen-Nightride auf. Montana hat uns gestern netter Weise eingeladen (so sehen wir das jetzt einfach...)


----------



## Montana (11. November 2005)

Hallo noch mal ,

ich habe noch den GEKO301 ausgewertet und hier sind die Ergebnisse zufinden. Bei Interesse könnt ihr die Aufzeichnungen gerne auf eure Seite bringen. Ich wollte *euch* das aber selbstverständlich überlassen.

Übrigens :  1 A Rundkurs   wird mir jetzt erst klar .

Grüsse Guido

St.Martins_nightride_2D 

St:Martins_nightride_hoehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (12. November 2005)

Da ja Boris als Kottenforstguide leider zur Zeit ausfällt biete ich mich für den nächsten Donnerstag als Hilfsguide an.

Startplatz ist allerdings dann Alfter Zentrum....die Runde verläuft dann auch ein wenig weiter Nördlich Richtung Mertener Heide.

Da  gehts zur Anmeldung


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Da ja Boris als Kottenforstguide leider zur Zeit ausfällt biete ich mich für den nächsten Donnerstag als Hilfsguide an.
> 
> Startplatz ist allerdings dann Alfter Zentrum....die Runde verläuft dann auch ein wenig weiter Nördlich Richtung Mertener Heide.
> 
> Da  gehts zur Anmeldung



Wenns es so weiter geht, bin ich am Donnerstag dabei


----------



## wariat (13. November 2005)

Schade dass das mit dem Winterpokal nicht klappt..
Momentan würde ich die Strecke aber nicht mehr fahren wollen,...habe in der Zeit in Paderborn ja nicht richtig trainieren können und im Moment setzt eine gewisse Trägheit ein, vor allem abends nach der Arbeit. Also, wenn am Donnerstag nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich wohl mitfahren.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (13. November 2005)

RE Back und "wieder da".

Also jetzt werd ich erstmal bezüglich Winterpokal schauen.

Hab ja im Schwarzwald auch ein paar Meter und Stunden hinter mich gebracht.

P.S.: Boris, wenns gar nicht geht, und damit Deinem Radl die Einsamkeit nicht zu lange wird, könnte ich ja mal ne Tour damit mitfahren *GGG*


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. November 2005)

Hier nun die Auswertung von Montana's Geko 301 bezüglich des Eifel-Nighttwix am Donnerstag, dem 10.11.2005. Die Daten sind erhoben worden von Guido (Montana, Team Königsforst) und freundlicherweise zur Verfügung gestellt worden:







Der rote Klecks im Osten der Route, so etwa auf "2 Uhr", ist der Besuch des Team Tomburg-Tempels, der Ruine Tomburg.

Das Höhenprofil:






Danke an Guido für die Zurverfügungstellung!


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. November 2005)

> P.S.: Boris, wenns gar nicht geht, und damit Deinem Radl die Einsamkeit nicht zu lange wird, könnte ich ja mal ne Tour damit mitfahren *GGG*



Besser nicht, nacher gewöhnst Du dich noch an leichteres Material


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (14. November 2005)

Jungs, bringt mich mal wieder auf den neuesten Stand was Touren angeht.

Wann ? Wo ? Und Was ? (Tour, Nighttwix oder sowas).


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. November 2005)

Schau mal in Deinen Outlook... und dann nutze die "Antwortfunktion". Ansonsten fahren wir gerne eine Tour mit Dir als Guide im Stadtwald, Meckenheimer Feldflur oder wo auch immer.....


----------



## VenneRider (14. November 2005)

Tach zusammen,

da ich am Mittwoch nach Leipzig muss fällt der Nightride bei den Königsforstern für mich aus. Und da der Flieger am Donnerstag erst gegen 19 Uhr wieder in Bonn ist bekomme ich da auch nichts mehr gebacken.  
Vielleicht bekommen wir ja am WE was auf die Räder gestellt. 

So long,

Marco


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. November 2005)

Sodele, bezüglich der MTM-Tour dieser Woche

a) hat der "Hilfsguide Handlampe" bzw. Uwe seine Tourplanung zurückgenommen (womit die Streckenführung natürlich ungemein interessant wird....   ). Danke trotzdem für das Angebot!

b) fällt VenneRider als Guide aufgrund seiner Ost-Expedition aus

c) habe ich auf meine Mail Antworten erhalten, die letztlich zur bereits erfolgten partiellen Anmeldung bei Juchhu's "blauem-Flugplatz-Nightride" (siehe hier) führten.

Allerdings könnte uns das Wetter noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (15. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> c) habe ich auf meine Mail Antworten erhalten, die letztlich zur bereits erfolgten partiellen Anmeldung bei Juchhu's "blauem-Flugplatz-Nightride" (siehe hier) führten.
> 
> Allerdings könnte uns das Wetter noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


 
Vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldungen und das in uns gesetzte Vertrauen.
Bitte überweisen Sie Ihren Teilnehmerbeitrag auf unser Schweizer Konto schnellstmöglich.
Halten Sie bitte in der Abfertigungshalle Ihre Tickets und Bordkarten griffbereit.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen angenehmen Flug mit Juchhu-Nightflights. 

VG Martin


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. November 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldungen und das in uns gesetzte Vertrauen.
> Bitte überweisen Sie Ihren Teilnehmerbeitrag auf unser Schweizer Konto schnellstmöglich.
> Halten Sie bitte in der Abfertigungshalle Ihre Tickets und Bordkarten griffbereit.
> 
> ...




Leider sind unsere Festgeldkonten gerade längerfristig angelegt worden. Daher sehen wir uns nicht in der Lage, einen Geldtransfer auf Euer Schweizer Nummernkonto durzuführen.  

Natürlich werden wir keinem erzählen, dass wir quasi umsonst mitge.. ähh mitgeflogen sind. Bin mal gespannt wie die Stewardessen aussehen.


----------



## Scottti (15. November 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, bringt mich mal wieder auf den neuesten Stand was Touren angeht.
> 
> Wann ? Wo ? Und Was ? (Tour, Nighttwix oder sowas).



Hallo MTM'ler! Hier ein Termin vor Eurer Haustür:

Donnerstag 17.11.05, 18:00 Uhr Parkplatz Tomburg:
TT-Akku-Ausscheidungsfahren.  

Die Tour wird voraussichtlich grobe Richtung Steinbachtalsperre gehen.
Sollte die Schneefallgrenze auf 500m sinken, wird auf jeden Fall der Michelsberg in lockerem Tempo angefahren. 

Anmeldung: Da oben ^


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (15. November 2005)

> TT-Akku-Ausscheidungsfahren



??????

Also Tempo und Steigung, bis der letzte aufgibt ??


----------



## Scottti (15. November 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> ??????
> 
> Also Tempo und Steigung, bis der letzte aufgibt ??



Nein, nur so lange bis der Akku aufgibt.
Also keine Bange, soll kein Rennen werden! Wintertraining!


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. November 2005)

Tolle Sache!   Ich frage mich allerdings, wie man nun umgangssprachlich "Dunkelheit" definiert: 



			
				Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Start 17.11.2005 *18:00*. Team-Tomburg-Akku-Ausscheidungsfahren
> Nightride durch die schöne Eifel *bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit*.


 Könnte also ein 24-Stunden-Rennen werden!  


Oli, Dein Link zum LMB spielt nicht mit, erlaube mir den hier einzusetzen: -> Hier! <-


----------



## juchhu (16. November 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider sind unsere Festgeldkonten gerade längerfristig angelegt worden. Daher sehen wir uns nicht in der Lage, einen Geldtransfer auf Euer Schweizer Nummernkonto durzuführen.
> 
> Natürlich werden wir keinem erzählen, dass wir quasi umsonst mitge.. ähh mitgeflogen sind. Bin mal gespannt wie die Stewardessen aussehen.


 
Äm, tja, das mit dem Geld ist nicht so schlimm.  
Denn Juchhu-Nightflight ist ein gesundes Unternehmen, welches für seine kostenlose Promotouren/-kurse bekannt ist.  
Sie sind herzlich eingeladen, vergessen Sie nur nicht Ihre Bordkarten/Tickets (Beleuchtung inkl. Rücklicht ). 

Gerüchten zur Folge soll ein besonderer Service und Catering auf dem Juchhu-Nightflight durch das bekannte Unternehmen Susi-Sister durchgeführt werden. Wir möchen in diesem Zusammenhang darauf hinweisen, dass die Unternehmungen Susi-Sisters und Juchhu-Nightflight weder wirtschaftlich noch personell miteinander verbunden sind. Susi-Sisters Service und Catering ist eine selbstständiges Angebot derselben und dient nach unseren Informationen (Gerüchten) ebenfalls zur Promotion.

Take off and a happy landing. 

VG Martin, Flightcommander


----------



## Scottti (16. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Sache!   Ich frage mich allerdings, wie man nun umgangssprachlich "Dunkelheit" definiert:
> 
> Könnte also ein 24-Stunden-Rennen werden!
> 
> ...



Okay, ich scheine einen schwierigen Humor zu haben.
Daher nun die Auflösung des Worträtsels:

Mit "Akku-Ausscheidungsfahren" ist gemeint das die Tour so lange dauern könnte bis die Energieversorgung des Lichtspenders ausfällt. Daraus resultierend würde es sich, sollte der Fall eintreffen, um eine Fahrt handeln, bei der die Dunkelheit aufgrund des Mangels an künstlichem Licht einbricht. Der Anmeldungslink war nur ein fake und sollte darauf hinweisen, dass ich nicht in der Lage bin sowas einzubinden. Daher auch der Text "Anmeldung: Da oben^".

So, und jetzt bitte anmelden. Sonst muß ich womöglich noch alleine durch den finsteren Wald.


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. November 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei der die Dunkelheit aufgrund des Mangels an künstlichem Licht einbricht.



Das bringt Licht in meine (geistige) Dunkelheit! Eine starke Lampe wäre da eh nötig, weil ich im Geiste Deine Tour in die nächste Woche einsortiert hatte (und gestern auch noch lautstark im MTM verkündet habe....    ). 

Insoweit... wenn es sich aufgrund der derzeitigen bescheidenen Anmeldungen anbietet.... bei einem Verschieben auf nächste Wochte wären sicherlich zumindest große Teile des MTM dabei. Nebenbei bemerkt, bei mir klappt's heute mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (17. November 2005)

Scottti schrieb:
			
		

> Der Anmeldungslink war nur ein fake und sollte darauf hinweisen, dass ich nicht in der Lage bin sowas einzubinden. Daher auch der Text "Anmeldung: Da oben^".



So als Tipp. Mache ein zweites Fenster auf, stop, bitte wieder hinsetzen, im Internetanguckprogrammes deines PC, nicht im Zimmer,  rufe den Termin im LMB auf, markiere und kopiere die Adresse im Adressfeld deines Internetanguckprogrammes  , füge diese Adresse mit Hilfe dieses Buttons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in deinen Thementext ein. Voila, heute haben wir wieder was gelernt.  

Leider, oder Gott sei Dank   , haben die TT Neidrides für mich einen zu geringen Aufwand/Nutzen/Spaß Index. Bei einem Neidride um bzw. auf der Nordschleife wäre ich aber dabei.

Grüsse

Mikele


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> .... bei einem Verschieben auf nächste Wochte wären sicherlich zumindest große Teile des MTM dabei. Nebenbei bemerkt, bei mir klappt's heute mit Sicherheit nicht.


Pssst,

der Scotttie kriegt den Termin bestimmt auch als Wiederholungstat hin, wäre schön, wenn man den mit *einem* Nightride ausser Gefecht setzen könnte  .


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. November 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> ...Neidride...



Das Wort trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf (siehe KFL-Thread).




			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Pssst,
> 
> der Scotttie kriegt den Termin bestimmt auch als Wiederholungstat hin, wäre schön, wenn man den mit *einem* Nightride ausser Gefecht setzen könnte  .



Nö. Wir freuen uns jetzt schon auf viele weitere gemeinsame Touren mit Scottti (und natürlich seinem Nähkästchen).


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. November 2005)

Lieber Alex, Lieber Marco, Lieber Heiko, diese Woche habt Ihr ja für das Punktekonto noch nicht viel gemacht. Also - folgt dem guten Beispiel von Helmut und meiner Wenigkeit - ran ans Puntesammeln.    

Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus, sollen wir eine Tour fahren? Ich bitte um Vorschläge


----------



## Focus-Rider (17. November 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Alex, Lieber Marco, Lieber Heiko, diese Woche habt Ihr ja für das Punktekonto noch nicht viel gemacht. Also - folgt dem guten Beispiel von Helmut und meiner Wenigkeit - ran ans Puntesammeln.
> 
> Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus, sollen wir eine Tour fahren? Ich bitte um Vorschläge




Sonntag hört sich nicht schlecht an, aus meiner Sicht .... wenn mein Knie da mitspielt  

Ich werde mich aber bis dahin auf jeden Fall schonen .... um euch dann in Grund und Boden zu fahren    

Als Tour würde ich eigentlich was leicht bevorzugen ... z.B. Kottenforst-Runde


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. November 2005)

> Als Tour würde ich eigentlich was leicht bevorzugen ... z.B. Kottenforst-Runde




Kottenforst hört sich gut an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (19. November 2005)

Olé alle miteinander.

Keine Bange, ab Dienstag bin ich wieder voll dabei mit dem Punkte-sammeln.

Hab dieses WE meinen Stöpsel wieder bei mir und da klappt das mit dem Radfahren nicht so.


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. November 2005)

Ola Kollega´s,

wie sieht es mit Mittwoch aus? Kleiner Nighttwix durch den Alfterer Kottenforst, Spinning over the Kottenforstautobahn   ,

Für andere Vorschläge bin ich natürlich auch offen.

Wetter: es soll ja wieder kälter werden, also kein Regen - sondern Schnee


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (21. November 2005)

Hmm... hört sich ja so nicht schlecht an.

Mal ne Frage an die "Reifen-Wechsel-Profis" hier.... Schnee lieber dünnere (2,1)-Reifen oder bei der fetten Kombi (2,3/2,5) bleiben ?

Ich meine , die Rallye-Auos fahren auf Schnee ja auch mit recht schmalen Reifen. Nur haben die ja 4 Räder...


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. November 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Ola Kollega´s,
> 
> wie sieht es mit *Mittwoch * aus?



Mittwoch ist gut, Donnerstag wäre bei mir nicht möglich. Der Wetterbericht ist zudem für Mittwoch besser als für Donnerstag. Bei der momentanen Nebelregenpieselsuppe kann es auch nur besser werden... :kotz:

Marco hatte sich als Guide für vorige Woche (wo wir alternativ im KF oder schönen Leipzig waren) schon angeboten, insofern wäre da eine Abstimmung noch notwendig. Wenn ich an "Schnee"  glauben würde, hätte ich "Eifelnighttwix" gesagt. Sollte man aber noch etwas schieben, bis Frau Holle mitspielt.


----------



## Focus-Rider (21. November 2005)

Ich werde woll erst in nächster Woche wieder was für´s Punktekonto machen können weil mein Knie immer noch nicht so will wie ich


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. November 2005)

Gute Besserung, Heiko! Scheint hier irgendein "Knie-Virus" zu grassieren.....


----------



## VenneRider (22. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Marco hatte sich als Guide für vorige Woche (wo wir alternativ im KF oder schönen Leipzig waren) schon angeboten, insofern wäre da eine Abstimmung noch notwendig.
> ...


Schon passiert!  


Nabend zusammen,

ich habe für morgen einen Kottenforst Nightride ins LMB gestellt.

Das Wetter verspricht ja noch zu halten. Also dann: Raus in die Kälte!   


So long,

Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. November 2005)

Es fehlt noch ein Kernmitglied des MTM  

Wo isser bloß?  


Ich glaub, heute werd ich in Skiklamotten biken


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (23. November 2005)

Wie fast schon erwartet hat meine holde Ex Nico doch länger bei mir gelassen. Fahre ihn gleich nach Hause. 

Hab mich auch grad für heute Abend eingetragen.


----------



## Montana (24. November 2005)

Männ , seid ihr immer noch unterwegs   ? 
Dann schicke ich doch mal einen Köngsforstleichttourer  - Suchtrupp in den Kottenforst   

Viele Grüsse aus dem Eisnebel

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (24. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Männ , seid ihr immer noch unterwegs   ?
> Dann schicke ich doch mal einen Köngsforstleichttourer  - Suchtrupp in den Kottenforst
> 
> Viele Grüsse aus dem Eisnebel
> ...



Meine Wenigkeit ist gestern Abend so um 20,15 Uhr  heimgekommen. 3 Std. im Dunkeln reichen ja auch.
So allein auf dem Rückweg durch den Wald bringt schon eine besondere Stimmung mit sich.  

Der Rest ist noch eine Abschiedsrunde gefahren, wo die abgeblieben sind weiß ich auch nicht   Vielleicht mußten die bis zur Morgendämmerung warten weil Ihr Akku´s leer waren?     oder haben den Förster zum zweiten mal auf einem Singletrail getroffen  

An Marco: Punkte sammeln geht über die Zeit und nicht über die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Handlampe (24. November 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> An Marco: Punkte sammeln geht über die Zeit und nicht über die Geschwindigkeit.



Extra Punkte gibt es auch für die von Alex neu kreierte Disziplin:

Fahrradhochwurf   

DEN Stunt der Tour hast du ja leider nicht mehr mitbekommen, Boris
Oli hat ja mal wieder ein paar geheime Wege aus dem Hut gezaubert......u.a. auch den für die neue Sportart am best geeignetsten Grabenweg....


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Extra Punkte gibt es auch für die von Alex neu kreierte Disziplin:
> 
> Fahrradhochwurf
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, bei Alex ist alles ganz geblieben!

Äh, wie hoch wurde denn geworfen? (duck und schnell weg)


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (25. November 2005)

Naja, das Rad hats tadellos überstanden.

Nur meine rechte Wade an der Innenseite nicht ganz:






Leichte Quetschung mit entsprechendem Blaufleck.

Trotzdem: Dienstag fahr ich zu H&S und hol mit das Set mit der Mirage und dem NiPack. Kostet zwar 54 Euro aber da muss ich durch. Nochmal so nen Blindflug mach ich nicht.

(Erklärung für alle, die nicht wissen, was ich meine:
Bei der Nach-Tour am Mittwoch, die nur noch aus TT´lern, Marco und mir bestand, verabschiedete sich mittendrin der Rest meines "Teelichtes" und ich stand wortwörtlich im Dunkeln.
Danke an dieser Stelle an alle Mirage-Fahrer, die mir den Weg wiesen.)


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. November 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

wie sieht es aus? Mi/Do kleinen Nightride in Alfter?

Ich glaub, Do soll das Wetter besser sein!

Meldet Euch mal!!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. November 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> wie sieht es aus? Mi/Do kleinen Nightride in Alfter?
> 
> ...


Gibt doch schon einen netten kleinen Nightride durch die Ville, Ihr wollt doch eure schöne Heimat kennenlernen  .

Gruß
Hammelsucher


----------



## Handlampe (28. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt doch schon einen netten kleinen Nightride durch die Ville, Ihr wollt doch eure schöne Heimat kennenlernen  .
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelsucher



Richtig.

Boris, wir könnten doch zusammen mit dem Auto von Alfter starten. Vielleicht kann ich noch meinen Bruda motivieren. Der bekommt locker 3 Räder in sein Frachtfahrzeug.

Ich muss nur mal schauen, wie unsere Fitness am Mittwoch Abend ist. Wir haben nämlich beide frei und wollen über Tag noch ein wenig das Ahrtal unsicher machen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. November 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig.
> 
> Boris, wir könnten doch zusammen mit dem Auto von Alfter starten. Vielleicht kann ich noch meinen Bruda motivieren. Der bekommt locker 3 Räder in sein Frachtfahrzeug.
> 
> Ich muss nur mal schauen, wie unsere Fitness am Mittwoch Abend ist. Wir haben nämlich beide frei und wollen über Tag noch ein wenig das Ahrtal unsicher machen.




Hi Uwe,

wir werden in Alfter fahren. 

Grüße

Boris


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. November 2005)

Nun denn, wo bleiben die Anmeldungen von Wariat, Käptn'Chaos und den anderen....? *Die * Chance (die letzte in diesem Jahr?)! 

Vielleicht hätte Alex nicht sein Metzgerbild einstellen sollen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (29. November 2005)

Tut mir ja leid, nur fahren wir nunmal Mountainbike und keine Tretroller in der Einkaufszeile.

Also morgen Abend beim Obi. Gut gut, bin dabei.
Wie viel Uhr ?

P.S.: Wie gehts inzwischen Heikos Knie ??


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. November 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel Uhr ?




Guckst Du wie immer hier! Weiß nicht, ob bei dem Weihnachtskaufrausch "Tretroller in der Einkaufszeile" nicht noch gefährlicher ist   !


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. November 2005)

So Jungs,

das Wetter passt ja ganz gut, daher weden wir heute Abend mal ein paar Punkte Sammeln.  

Sonst überholt uns das Team Wolfsfbräu noch!!! (Denn nur wir haben den echten Eifelwolf im Schlepptau)   

Motto: Nicht schnell, aber laaaaange!!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (30. November 2005)

Also.... ich hab die (bis dahin hoffentlich fertig aufgeladene) Mirage dabei... und nehm zur Not noch die "alte" Cubelight mit... also 4 + 2 Stunden Licht...


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. November 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Also.... ich hab die (bis dahin hoffentlich fertig aufgeladene) Mirage dabei... und nehm zur Not noch die "alte" Cubelight mit... also 4 + 2 Stunden Licht...



Aber nicht beide gleichzeitig einschalten


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (30. November 2005)

Hmmm.... mal schaun.... wo ist eigentlich das "Mitfahren" von Marco abgeblieben ??

Sehe im Termin jetzt nur noch Helmut und mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VenneRider (30. November 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm.... mal schaun.... wo ist eigentlich das "Mitfahren" von Marco abgeblieben ??
> 
> Sehe im Termin jetzt nur noch Helmut und mich



Tach zusammen,

hab mich gerade abgemeldet. Hab noch was auf den Schreibtisch bekommen was heute fertig werden muss.  

Wäre gern mitgefahren!  

So long,

Marco


----------



## Derk (30. November 2005)

Hallo, 

wann wart Ihr denn wieder zuhause.

Heute tourte ich ja , um die neuerworbenen Tschibo-Winterklammotten zu testen, von Rodenkirchen über Wesseling, Sechtem zu Euch nach Alfter Oedekoven , dann zurück nach Bornheim ,über die Breniger Steige nach Heimerzheim, dann nach Metternich und Weilerswist und schließlich  über Walberberg und Brühl (die Buden des Weihnachtsmarkts wurden gerade geschlossen) wieder nach Rodenkirchen.

Die Tschibo - Sachen (Socken, Unterwäsche, Sturmhaube haben sich toll bewährt, ich kann sie Euch nur empfehlen. Ich überlege, die bei Tschibo gerade angebotene heizbare Einlegesohle ebenfalls zu erwerben. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. November 2005)

Hallo Derk,

zurück waren wir gegen 20.40 h. Dazwischen lagen 42 km matschige FAB bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von rd. 19 km/h und 9 WP-Punkte   . War ein nettes, äußerst geselliges Quassel-Ründchen.... nur Marco hat gefehlt!

Die Tchibo-Einlegesohlen haben sogar einen eigenen Thread (guckst Du hier), bin mit dem Kafferöster-Krempel auch recht zufrieden, habe heute die Tchibo-Soft-Shell-Jacke bei einem 10-km-Skilanglauf getestet - tolle Sache!
Anders jedoch das "Thermo-Funktionsshirt", welches ich aufgrund mangelnder Passform und Thermoeigenschaft zurückgesendet habe.


----------



## Focus-Rider (1. Dezember 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> P.S.: Wie gehts inzwischen Heikos Knie ??




Hi Jungs ... ich kann ehrlich gesagt nichts über mein Knie berichten, weil ich z. Z. einiges aufarbeiten muss und noch 2 Lehrgänge besuchen soll

In diesem Jahr bleiben mir wohl nur noch die Sonntage zum biken ... aber im nächsten Jahr werde ich auf meinem Fahrad schlafen


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Dezember 2005)

Focus-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Jungs ... ich kann ehrlich gesagt nichts über mein Knie berichten, weil ich z. Z. einiges aufarbeiten muss und noch 2 Lehrgänge besuchen soll
> 
> In diesem Jahr bleiben mir wohl nur noch die Sonntage zum biken ... aber im nächsten Jahr werde ich auf meinem Fahrad schlafen




Wir nehmen Dich beim Wort - das Ahrtal wartet


----------



## Udo1 (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Derk,



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tschibo - Sachen (Socken, Unterwäsche, Sturmhaube haben sich toll bewährt, ich kann sie Euch nur empfehlen. Ich überlege, die bei Tschibo gerade angebotene heizbare Einlegesohle ebenfalls zu erwerben. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit ?
> Gruß
> Derk


 
Ein Radlerfreund aus Sachsen-Anhalt hat solche schon seit 2004.
Schöne warme Füße. 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (4. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

mein Sprößling kam recht unerwartet dieses WE wieder zu mir.
Bin also Radmässig erst frühestens Montag Abend wieder zu erreichen.


----------



## Käpt`n Chaos (4. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Nun denn, wo bleiben die Anmeldungen von Wariat, Käptn'Chaos und den anderen....? *Die * Chance (die letzte in diesem Jahr?)!
> 
> Ja Hallo auch,
> 
> ...


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi Jungs,

wie sieht es mit dieser Woche aus!  

Schöne Runde um Kurtenberg?  

Mittwoch/Donnerstag?


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Dezember 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mittwoch/Donnerstag?



Genau das ist noch die Frage   , die Tour selbst steht streckenmäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist noch die Frage   , die Tour selbst steht streckenmäßig.



Bin für Mittwoch


----------



## VenneRider (5. Dezember 2005)

Tach zusammen!


			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist noch die Frage   , die Tour selbst steht streckenmäßig.


Und mir ist das eigentlich egal!  

Marco


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Dezember 2005)

Bei einer gestrigen kurze Explorer-Tour in der Dämmerung habe ich einmal die derzeitigen örtlichen Fahrbahnzustände geprüft: Ein ziemliches Grauen :kotz: ! 

Weite Bereiche liegen im Bezirk des Forstamtes Bad Münstereifel, welches vom Wegebau annähernd die gleiche Sachkunde zu besitzen haben scheint wie eine Hebamme. So werden oft Wege im Rohzustand, sprich nach Herstellung des Unterbaus in Form von Erdaushub oder Steinbruchabraum, belassen, ohne eine Deck- und Verschleißschicht z. B. in Form von Kalkhartgestein (wie es z. B. das Forstamt Bonn weitgehend verwendet) aufzubringen. 

Bei den derzeitigen Wetterverhältnissen (erst Tauwetter, dann kein Abtrocknen dank Schauerwetter) bildet sich auf dieser famosen Meifeler Wegebauart eine grundlose Kleie-Pampe, die sehr schnell und gerne alle möglichen Teile des Fahrrades massiv zukleistert und dabei je nach Gusto wichtige mechanische Funktionen beeinträchtigt. 

Damit nicht genug, sind derzeit viele Wege vom Rückebetrieb betroffen und werden somit nahezu permanent umgepflügt, so dass die glibberige Matschbrühe mühelos die Felge überspült und sich frohlockend an den Speichen wieder trifft. Selbst bergab darf dann fleißig gestrampelt werden, um überhaupt Vortrieb zu erlangen.

Insofern habe ich für die Wochentour des MTM ein Rundtöurchen den üblen Verhältnissen entsprechend (also diese nach Möglichkeit vermeidend) abgeschmeckt:

*MTM-Nikolaus-Nachlese Rundtour   (vielleicht lassen sich noch verlorene Geschenke finden...  ?) am Donnerstag, den 08.12.2005, auf traillosen, weitgehend relativ schlammreduzierten Wegen.

Location: Zentralparkplatz Kurtenberg 30. 

Leistungsfähige Fahrradbeleuchtung und warme Socken zwingend erforderlich. Leichte Tour, die zwar nicht für Nachtblinde, aber auch für Einsteiger geeignet ist.

Kursstrecke: ca. 30 km (geschätzt).

Dauer: ca. 2,0 Stunden (auch geschätzt) 

Leichter Regen/Schnee oder eine Kombination aus beidem kein Hindernis (ein Wolkenbruch/Blizzard schon....)!

Zugehöriger LMB-Link: Hier!   * 

Wenns einmal ganz fies kommen sollte, könnten wir auch einmal ein gemütliches Rheintöurchen (werden derzeit hip) fahren.... so wie Derk: Von Bonn (Abfahrt evtl. in Alfter?) nach Köln bis zur Rheinbrücke, auf der anderen Rheinseite wieder bis Bonn zurück. Bei der ganzen Weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung sicherlich schööön romantisch......


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Dezember 2005)

> Wenns einmal ganz fies kommen sollte, könnten wir auch einmal ein gemütliches Rheintöurchen (werden derzeit hip) fahren.... so wie Derk: Von Bonn (Abfahrt evtl. in Alfter?) nach Köln bis zur Rheinbrücke, auf der anderen Rheinseite wieder bis Bonn zurück. Bei der ganzen Weihnachtsbaumbeleuchtung sicherlich schööön romantisch......



Wäre eine schöne Alternative bei Extrem-Verhältnissen!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (5. Dezember 2005)

> Von Bonn (Abfahrt evtl. in Alfter?) nach Köln bis zur Rheinbrücke, auf der anderen Rheinseite wieder bis Bonn zurück



Also, das hört sich nach Strassenreifen an ...

Muss ich mal schaun, wo ich beine abgefahrenen Slicks noch habe ...


----------



## Derk (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wenn Ihr - wie ich - weise auf Asphaltuntergrund ausweichen wollt, dann hätte ich für das Wochenende eine " Kalenborn - Kalenborn- Tour"  anzubieten . 

Den Tourverlauf kann man dem Anhang entnehmen. 

Wenn Interesse besteht und es trocken wird, könnte man sich ja mal verabreden.


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Dezember 2005)

Na ja, so ganz sind wir dieser Weisheit noch nicht zugetan. Ich selbst bin zu dieser Zeit auch in Süddeutschland. Hast Dir aber auch ein paar Höhenmeter zurecht gebastelt, die Strecke müsste (bis auf die Verbindung zur Steinbachtalsperre aus Richtung Scheuren) auch bei Nässe matschfrei sein....   . 

Einige Deiner Straßen sind aber aufgrund des Verkehrsaufkommens am WE und der Fahrbahnbreite für Radfahrer recht ungemütlich.


----------



## Derk (6. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, so ganz sind wir dieser Weisheit noch nicht zugetan. Ich selbst bin zu dieser Zeit auch in Süddeutschland. Hast Dir aber auch ein paar Höhenmeter zurecht gebastelt, die Strecke müsste (bis auf die Verbindung zur Steinbachtalsperre aus Richtung Scheuren) auch bei Nässe matschfrei sein....   .
> 
> Einige Deiner Straßen sind aber aufgrund des Verkehrsaufkommens am WE und der Fahrbahnbreite für Radfahrer recht ungemütlich.



Hallo Helmut,

im Ahrtal werde ich anstelle auf der Hautverkehrsstraße auf dem Ahrtalradweg fahren.

Die vorgesehene Strecke Scheuren-Steinbachtalsperre habe ich ausgewählt, weil sie nach Kartendarstellung *befestigt * sein soll.

Die Höhenmeter - naja,  ein bischen quälen will ich mich já auch, wenn ich schon Matsch und Modder meide bei diesen Temperaturen.

Schönes Wochenende wünscht
Derk


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> ...im Ahrtal werde ich anstelle auf der Hautverkehrsstraße auf dem Ahrtalradweg fahren.



An der Ahr führt ein streckenweise sehr schöner Radweg vorbei - ich habe es noch nicht geschafft, den komplett "abzufahren". Kritisch werden (aus der Erinnerung heraus, ohne Deine Route vorliegen zu haben) die Straße den Roßberg hinunter (Kalenborn-Altenahr) und Scheuren - Kurtenberg. Viel Verkehr am WE, relativ schmal.




			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Die vorgesehene Strecke Scheuren-Steinbachtalsperre habe ich ausgewählt, weil sie nach Kartendarstellung *befestigt * sein soll.



Dieser Weg war bis zum WK II eine "Landstraße" (damaligen Zuschnitts, also gut einspurig) mit befestigtem Untergrund (Packlage, Schotter, Asphalt nur im unteren kurzen Stück). Auch heute wird die zum Waldweg degradierte Verbindung noch gepflegt, ist aber teilweise je nach Wetterlage dank der derzeitigen Holzabfuhr etwas "aufgewühlt". Wir fahren am Donnerstag diese Strecke komplett durch. Aktueller Lagebericht ist also möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

das wird ja heute Abend eine gemütliche Runde, was die Teilnehmeranzahl betrifft.  

Wetter ist auch gut  , Untergrund? schauen mer mal 

Bis zum Abend!


----------



## Hilljumper (8. Dezember 2005)

Wird die in der Wegbezeichnung dargestellte Kneipe vor oder nach der Tour angefahren??  

Hat jemand von euch die Tourdaten per .ovl? Dann kann ich die Gegend ab übernächste Woche mal mit dem Bike erkunden, wenn der Umzug geschafft ist.


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Dezember 2005)

Die Kneipe (bitte, es ist ein "Restaurant"...   ) liegt aus taktischen Gründen quasi mitten in der Tour. Schlammverkrustete beköstigen die eh nicht - das Thema ist somit erledigt.   

Kann sein, dass die Tourdaten evtl. während der Tour von VenneRider als .ovl.Datei produziert werden - ansonsten könnte ich diese auch am PC nachfertigen. Lohnt sich aber eigentlich nicht, da Du übernächste Woche eh keine Zeit haben wirst - da wir planmäßig anderswo (Alfter...?) on tour sind und tierisch neugierig auf neue Mitfahrer sind.   

Das MTM fährt grundsätzlich - wie das KFL-Team - wöchentlich ein Töurchen, jedoch mit abwechselnden Startpunkten: Alfter-Oedekoven, Kottenforst (Meckenheim) oder wie heute in der hügeligen nördlichen Waldeifel.

Uuuund für tagsüber (im Hellen) gibt es schönere Routen, die heutige ist ein Kompromiss aus Schlammvermeidung, "nicht auf die Schnauze fliegen" und "man sieht ja eh nicht wo man herfährt".....


----------



## Derk (8. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Uuuund für tagsüber (im Hellen) gibt es schönere Routen,



Leider bietet die ja von Euch niemand an ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Leider bietet die ja von Euch niemand an ...



Tja, das Leid der Berufstätigen und WE-im-Süden-Befindlichen.... aber ab dem 21.12. werden die Tage wieder länger und die sonnendurchfluteten Abende sind schon fast am Horizont erkennbar...   

Allerdings: Mit bode777 geht es auch jetzt fast jedes WE an die Ahr.


----------



## Derk (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

am Samstag , wenn´s denn am Samstag stattfindet, fahre ich rund um Bad Münstereifel, eine von "Hammelhetzer " angebotene Tour 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1763

- will jemand von Euch mitmachen ?


Gruß
Derk
Ergänzung: 
Also findet diese Tour am Sonntag ohne meine Beteiligung statt , nachdem Hammelhetzer Irritaionen zum Termin beseitigt hat mit der  Festlegung auf den Sonntag, 11.12.05.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> am Samstag , wenn´s denn am Samstag stattfindet, fahre ich rund um Bad Münstereifel, eine von "Hammelhetzer " angebotene Tour


Auf meinem Kalender ist der 11. Dec ein Sonntag, dies war auch meine Intention


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Dezember 2005)

So, das MTM, heute lediglich vertreten mit

bode777
VenneRider
und dem Unterzeichner

und somit ausnahmsweise "gästefrei", sind wohlbehalten, trotz mancher Schlammschlingerpassage, nach 30,5 km und gut 2 h Fahrzeit in heimischen Gefilden angekommen. Der Schlammvirus hat nun auch die bisher resistenten Waldwege infiziert, so dass Mann und Material mit feinster Schokosoße eingepökelt wurden. 

Eine kleine Wohltat haben wir uns auch gegönnt: Die Umrundung der Steinbachtalsperre - war das ein Hochgenuss, endlich einmal kein Rollwiderstand durch glibberig schmatzenden Schlamm.

Für Derk: Der Verbindungsweg Scheuren - Steinbach ist derzeit durchaus fahrbar, wenn auch partiell mit dünnem, feinem Schlammfilm überzogen. Da Du ja aber von der Steinbach Richtung Scheuren und somit bergauf fährst, wird es keine großen Verschmutzungen geben. Lediglich ein paar Schotterpassagen könnten evtl. den Leichtbaufelgen eines Sportrades nicht wohlgesonnen sein.


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

war gestern eine schöne Runde, mit allem, was dazu gehört:

Flußdurchquerung, Schlamm ohne Ende, Schotter, Teer, eine Umrundung der Steinbachtalsperre - ganz alleine, nur wir  und Tragepassagen die mit Teamgeist bewältigt wurden  

Wetter war mal wieder sehr gut, klare, trockne und sauerstoff durchflutete Luft  

Am Ende wurden wir wieder von unserem Guide zu leckeren Getränken und Weihnachtsgebäck eingeladen  , leider sind die verbrannten Kalorien dabei sofort aufgefüllt worden 

Grüße


----------



## Hilljumper (9. Dezember 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende wurden wir wieder von unserem Guide zu leckeren Getränken und Weihnachtsgebäck eingeladen  ,



  BOAH, das hat *unser Guide noch nie gemacht*  

Guido, hast *DU* das gelesen???  Streng Dich mal an, die Konkurrenz schläft nicht!!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Dezember 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> BOAH, das hat *unser Guide noch nie gemacht*
> 
> Guido, hast *DU* das gelesen???  Streng Dich mal an, die Konkurrenz schläft nicht!!!



Fairerweise müssen wir sagen, das unsere Guide´s immer vorne bleiben dürfen    und die Behandlung als solches auch immer artgerecht erfolgt!


----------



## Derk (10. Dezember 2005)

@ Eifelwolf

Hallo Helmut, ich danke für Deine Hinweise, die für mich bei der Bearbeitung meiner Tour sehr hilfreich sind.

Heute   habe ich mich von Herrn Hamelhetzer mal zu den Rändern der Eifel guiden lassen auf dem Renn-/Sportrad.  Es war wunderschön und .... anstrengend  .  Was für den einen das Maximum der Leistungskraft bedeutet, stellt für den anderen ein so langsames Fahren dar, dass die Gefahr des Runterfallens vom Rad besteht.

Na ja,

Jetzt, , zwei Stunden nach Beendigung der Tour,  stelle ich fest, dass ich überlebt habe.

Übrigens habe ich mir einen Weihnachtswunsch erfüllt :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8731722974&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

Das neue Rad wartet darauf, bald mal bei Tageslicht ausgeführt zu werden.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leuts,
sorry, daß ich in der letzten zeit etwas verschollen wirkte.

Hatte mir beim Umräumen hier (Alle Wohnzimmermöbel auf die Terrasse, Teppich rein, alle Möbel wieder rein) ne Erkältung zugezogen, die jetzt wieder weg ist. Deshalb auch mein Fehlen bei der Tour diese Woche.

Bei der nächsten dürfte ich weder dabei sein.

Bezüglich Weihnachtswünsche selbst erfüllen, ICH AUCH !!!!


----------



## Redking (10. Dezember 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leuts,
> sorry, daß ich in der letzten zeit etwas verschollen wirkte.
> 
> Hatte mir beim Umräumen hier (Alle Wohnzimmermöbel auf die Terrasse, Teppich rein, alle Möbel wieder rein) ne Erkältung zugezogen, die jetzt wieder weg ist. Deshalb auch mein Fehlen bei der Tour diese Woche.
> ...


Hallo 
Alexander,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, können ja mal eine Runde gemeinsam drehen. Habe auch so einen Hobel!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (11. Dezember 2005)

@RedKing

Tja, der Rahmen ist ja nun knatsch-gelb.... ohne jegliche Beschriftung.

Weisst Du ob man irgendwo anhand der Rahmennummer herausfinden kann, welcher Hersteller es sein könnte ?

Auf dem Tretlagergehäuse unten steht 801044


----------



## Redking (11. Dezember 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> @RedKing
> 
> Tja, der Rahmen ist ja nun knatsch-gelb.... ohne jegliche Beschriftung.
> 
> ...



Hallo Alexander,
das ist verdammt unwahrscheinlich. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob die Rahmennummer auf den Hersteller schließen lässt??
Tröstet es dich wenn ich dir sage auf meinen steht auch nichts vom Hersteller! Ich habe aber auch keine Rahmennummer!  
Nur das er aus Columbus Gara Rohren gemacht ist!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich danke für Deine Hinweise, die für mich bei der Bearbeitung meiner Tour sehr hilfreich sind...



Gerne!  



			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens habe ich mir einen Weihnachtswunsch erfüllt...Das neue Rad wartet darauf, bald mal bei Tageslicht ausgeführt zu werden....



Uiiii, ein Steppenwolf. Zum Discountpreis. Neu und sogar vom Händler.    Da bin ich einmal gespannt. Ich schaue auch gerne einmal bei Ebay in diese Sparte hinein... und am WE habe ich mir beim Händler in natura ein "Bergwerk" zum Sonderpreis (statt rd. 3.500 Euro "nur" rd. 2.500 Euro) angeschaut... hach jaaaa...


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Dezember 2005)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> ...Weisst Du ob man irgendwo anhand der Rahmennummer herausfinden kann, welcher Hersteller es sein könnte ?...



Nach diesem Thread hier leider nicht, angeblich werden die Rahmennummern herstellerintern vergeben, einen Code für die Hersteller selbst gibt es aber nicht.  

Gleichlautendes auch beim ADFC: _Die Rahmennummer allein kann so etwas nicht. Sie wird vom Hersteller ohne jegliches System eingestanzt mit Dopplungen und ohne zentrale Nummernkartei._ (Quelle: ADFC)


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Dezember 2005)

Hi Mädels,

wie sieht es aus?


Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?

Donnerstag soll das Wetter etwas besser sein.   

Meckenheim?
Alfter?
Rhein bis Köln und andere Seite zurück?

Also, haut mal in die Tasten.


----------



## VenneRider (14. Dezember 2005)

bode777 schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?
> 
> Donnerstag soll das Wetter etwas besser sein.



Tach zusammen,

heute wird bei mir nicht gehen. Aber morgen können wir gerne eine Runde durch den Kottenforst drehen. Startpunkt Meckenheim!?

So long,

Marco


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. Dezember 2005)

Gerne. In der Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag soll es Sturm geben..... wir wären sozusagen als "Sturmvogel-MTM" unterwegs (und wüßten endlich, warum die Rennradvereine sich so gerne "Sturmvogel" nennen....).

Bitte vorab alle Jäger u. ä. auf Weihnachtsfeiern senden.


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Dezember 2005)

VenneRider schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> heute wird bei mir nicht gehen. Aber morgen können wir gerne eine Runde durch den Kottenforst drehen. Startpunkt Meckenheim!?
> 
> ...




Bin dabei!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (14. Dezember 2005)

Jawollja.


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Dezember 2005)

Nach kurzer Wartezeit auf Alex (....?) sind 50% des Kernteams des MTM (VenneRider als Guide  + ego) in die derzeitige weihnachtliche Einsamkeit des Kottenforstes aufgebrochen. 

Auf für mich neuen Wegen Richtung BN-Mehlem war auch mancher Anstieg (muss meine Einschätzung revidieren, der Kottenforst sei eine Kuchenplatte) und manch leckerer schmatzender Matschweg (besonders der Heck-schmierweg-Downhill) zu verzeichnen. Petrus hatte ein Einsehen und drehte den Wasserhahn während unserer kompletten Tour zu. So waren die klimatischen Bedingungen (nicht zu kalt und nicht zu warm) als excellent zu bezeichnen. Danke an VenneRider für die tolle Tourführung  !

Mein ausgewrungener Tachometer gibt bekannt: TRP 33 km, AVS 14,5 (aha, muss glibberig gewesen sein), RID 2:16, MAX 33,8. 

Insoweit MTM'ler: Bis heute Abend!


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Dezember 2005)

Hab mich auf der Rolle vergnügt  

Schön - das Ihr eine schöne Tour hattet  

Bis heute Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycle-Dragon (16. Dezember 2005)

Werde zu meinem Fernbleiben heute Abend meinen Senf abgeben.

Also dann, 19.00 leicht hustend an der Steinbach-Tasperren-Kneipe.
Ist doch die, wo wir beim ersten Mal so im Regen Unterschlupf gefunden hatten, oder ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Dezember 2005)

Genau...!


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Dezember 2005)

Mit dem vierten Advent geht auch das  MTM-Weihnachtswochenende  zu Ende.    

Nachdem am Freitagabend die MTM-Weihnachtsfeier angesagt war, hat heute VenneRider das MTM zielsicher die Tour "Rund um Wachtberg" fahren lassen. Sicherlich stellt er noch die ausgequetschten Geko-Daten ein. Wettermäßig können wir uns nicht beklagen, sogar etwas Sonnenschein gab es gratis. 

Erfreulich: Auch wenn die Tage bis zum 21.12. noch kürzer werden, ab Heute liegt der Sonnenuntergang wieder tagtäglich etwas später und somit bleibt es nachmittags wieder länger hell.


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem vierten Advent geht auch das  MTM-Weihnachtswochenende  zu Ende.
> 
> Nachdem am Freitagabend die MTM-Weihnachtsfeier angesagt war, hat heute VenneRider das MTM zielsicher die Tour "Rund um Wachtberg" fahren lassen. Sicherlich stellt er noch die ausgequetschten Geko-Daten ein. Wettermäßig können wir uns nicht beklagen, sogar etwas Sonnenschein gab es gratis.
> 
> Erfreulich: Auch wenn die Tage bis zum 21.12. noch kürzer werden, ab Heute liegt der Sonnenuntergang wieder tagtäglich etwas später und somit bleibt es nachmittags wieder länger hell.



Jou, war eine sehr schöne "Runde", passte mal wieder alles sehr gut  

Ich mußte mein Bike etwas "mehr" als sonst üblich von den Resten des Drachenfelser Landes säubern


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Dezember 2005)

> Erfreulich: Auch wenn die Tage bis zum 21.12. noch kürzer werden, ab Heute liegt der Sonnenuntergang wieder tagtäglich etwas später und somit bleibt es nachmittags wieder länger hell.




Ich hab heute noch nichts gemerkt??????????


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Dezember 2005)

Wann ist Bode denn zum Frosch mutiert??    Die Froschpopolation in Alfter scheint sich zum Jahreswechsel erheblich zu erhöhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Dezember 2005)

Der ist zum Frosch mutiert...? Nun ja, er trinkt auf den Touren stets "grüner Frosch", das kann u. U. durchaus Wirkung in Form von Mutationen haben....   

Übrigens ist am Mittwoch "Froschhüpfen" in Alfter angesagt... und, was soll ich sagen, nach Blick in das LMB verstehe ich den Hinweis mit dem grünen Frosch....    

Aber Vorsicht: Zum Jahreswechsel werden Frösche gerne preiswert als Knallfrösche verwendet.....


----------



## Derk (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mich zwar jetzt für Mittwoch eingetragen,  bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob  ich rechtzeitig hier werde Schluss machen und dann zu Euch kommen kann. Daher bitte nicht auf mich warten.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Dezember 2005)

Achtung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Die Killerfrösche greifen jetzt an    

Alfter wird zur Froschhochburg   , selbst vor Eifelwölfen, blauen Flammen oder Reitern wird kein Halt gemacht


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich zwar jetzt für Mittwoch eingetragen,  bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob  ich rechtzeitig hier werde Schluss machen und dann zu Euch kommen kann. Daher bitte nicht auf mich warten.
> 
> ...



Wetter soll ja angenehm bleiben - daher kein Problem.


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist am Mittwoch "Froschhüpfen" in Alfter angesagt... und, was soll ich sagen, nach Blick in das LMB verstehe ich den Hinweis mit dem grünen Frosch....



Schade, Mittwoch bin ich in der Philharmonie und lasse meine Ohren verwöhnen. Davor muß ich noch irgendwo einen Tannebaum besorgen und die Umzugskartons beiseite räumen, damit das Bäumchen seinen Platz findet  Also meine erste Explorer Tour wird erst nach den Feiertagen stattfinden.

Bis denne


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Dezember 2005)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, Mittwoch bin ich in der Philharmonie und lasse meine Ohren verwöhnen. Davor muß ich noch irgendwo einen Tannebaum besorgen und die Umzugskartons beiseite räumen, damit das Bäumchen seinen Platz findet  Also meine erste Explorer Tour wird erst nach den Feiertagen stattfinden.
> 
> Bis denne




Meine Ohren lasse ich mit dem rhythmischen Wummern der MTB-Reifen verwöhnen


----------



## Montana (20. Dezember 2005)

Das hat der Ingo  am Mittwoch noch zusätzlich    , wenn die Streeter und Skater über den Heinrich-Böll Platz heizen   Der liegt nämlich direkt über der Philharmonie.   




			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Ohren lasse ich mit dem rhythmischen Wummern der MTB-Reifen verwöhnen


----------



## Hilljumper (20. Dezember 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat der Ingo  am Mittwoch noch zusätzlich    , wenn die Streeter und Skater über den Heinrich-Böll Platz heizen   Der liegt nämlich direkt über der Philharmonie.



Aufgrund dessen wurden durch die Stadt Köln ja vier ABM-Stellen geschaffen, die während der Konzerte die Platte frei halten. Baumängel schaffen Arbeitsplätze   Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass dies der richtige Weg ist, um die übrigen rund 4,7 Mio Jobsuchende in Lohn und Brot zu bekommen


----------



## Derk (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

leider schaffe ich es heute nicht, rechtzeitig bei Euch in Ödekoven zu sein. Schade !


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Derk,

unser gemütliches Ründchen mit einer Dauer von gut 1,5 Stunden, hauptsächlich durch die Großstadtschluchten von Alfter, hätte Dir sicherlich auch gut gefallen. So bin ich mit dem Grünen Frosch alleine durch die vorweihnachtliche Winternacht gebraust  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Dezember 2005)

Wir wollten noch eine Rebellenblut auf dem Heimatblick trinken, aber der Biergarten hatte zu   

Naja, so mußten wir halt nüchtern die Runde fortsetzen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Dezember 2005)

* Frohe Weihnachten und ein gesundes neues Jahr 2006* 



 

*dem noch nichtmals halbjährigen Mountain-Bike-Team Meckenheim, allen Mitlesern und Gönnern, Interessierten und zukünftigen Mitfahrern  . Bei dieser Gelegenheit speziellen Dank für ihre Organisationsarbeit an die Teams, bei denen das MTM schon zu Gast war (TT und KFL) und hoffentlich auch bald wieder sein wird.*


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Dezember 2005)

Liebe MTM'ler,

turnusmäßig wäre diese Woche eine Tour in den Rheinbachern Highlands angesagt. Eine Explorertour am heutigen, helllichten Tage (aaach, wie herrlich!) zeigte jedoch für lichtlose Tageszeiten ein paar fiese Handicaps:

Momentan haben wir gute 12 cm Schnee, Tendenz nach wie vor steigend. Insoweit ist konditionsfördernde Kraftanstrengung garantiert. 
Der Boden hatte leider keine ausreichende Zeit, um komplett gefriergetrocknet zu werden - also ist der bodenlose Matsch immer noch unter dem Schnee. Anders auf asphaltierten Wegen, dort ist der Frost vollkommen, man schlägt ohne große Übungen bei Unachtsamkeiten leicht den Salto Mortale oder ähnliche Variationen.
Momentan befindet sich mein Radel noch in der Garage, um wieder (insbesondere das Schaltwerk) aufzutauen.

Für die Anreise benötigt man derzeit Winterausrüstung auf dem Auto. Fahrer und MTB sollten ebenfalls über solche Ausrüstung verfügen    !

Eher also das Wetter für FAB's des Kottenforstes...?


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Eher also das Wetter für FAB's des Kottenforstes...?




...oder aber FAB's und Trails an den Villeseen. Am Donnerstag mach ich mal wieder den Guide.


----------



## Hilljumper (27. Dezember 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Eher also das Wetter für FAB's des Kottenforstes...?



Die sind zumindest einfach befahrbar, die Trails sind genauso wie Du sagst: vorwiegend matschig.

Guckst Du


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Dezember 2005)

Hallo MTM´ler,

ich wünche Euch alle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, auf dass Eure Wünche und Vorsätze in Erfüllung gehen 

Vor allem das es mit der Gesundheit bestens bleibt 

Wir sehen uns bei der nächsten gemütlichen Tour im neuen Jahr!!!! 

Bis bald.

Der grüne Frosch


----------



## Hilljumper (31. Dezember 2005)

Dem schließe ich mich an. Und die guten Vorsätze fürs neue sollten klein gehhalten werden. Dann steigt die Chance, dass sie auch eingehalten werden


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Januar 2006)

Ich wünsche allen Bikern ein frohes neues Jahr 2006


----------



## Hilljumper (2. Januar 2006)

Moin zusammen, 

wie wäre es diese Woche mit einer Hilljumper-Einführungsrunde?  Den Obi in Alfter als Treffpunkt würde ich finden, bei allen anderen Treffpunkten bitte ich um definierte Wegbeschreibung, damit ich mich nicht veriire und am Ende allein im Wald übernachten muss 

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Januar 2006)

Moin Ingo,

zunächst Dir und allen MTM'lern ein *"Frohes Neues Jahr 2006"*  

Einführungsrunde in Alfter sehr gerne, natürlich auf den verschwiegenen Pfaden des Grünen Frosches geführt von demselben (unterstelle ich jetzt einfach). Bei Obi treffen wir uns am "Ende" des Obi-Parkplatzes, also ganz durchfahren. Anschließend erst einmal mehrminütige Mäuseschau (Laufbandbenutzer/innen des dortigen Fitness-Studios mit großem Sichtfenster  ).


Habe gestern noch einmal bei mir geschaut, da sieht es für das Biken nicht so toll aus: Gefrorener ehemals patschnasser Altschnee, d. h. jeder Fußstapfen bildet jetzt ein "natürliches Hindernis", daneben die Eisbahnen der Fahrspuren.


----------



## grüner Frosch (2. Januar 2006)

Ola und willkommen im neuen Jahr 

Natürlich können wir einen Alfterer Nightride fahren 

Treffpunkt wie immer Obi Alfter-Oedekoven!

Angedacht ist eine Runde über noch Teils unbekannte Wege, die Frage ist nur - Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?

KM ca. 35-40, dauer ca 2,5 Std.



> Anschließend erst einmal mehrminütige Mäuseschau (Laufbandbenutzer/innen des dortigen Fitness-Studios mit großem Sichtfenster  ).



Du sollst Doch nicht alle Geheimnisse sagen, schließlich könnte hier meine Frau mitlesen!!!


----------



## Hilljumper (2. Januar 2006)

Aus meteorologischer Sicht gibt es zwischen Mi. u. Do. keinen großen Unterschied, was die Vorhersage betrifft. Mehr als zwei Stunden hält meine Beleuchtung eh nicht aus, von einer Kondition reden wir mal nicht 

Donnerstag würde mir besser passen, weil ich Mittwoch einige Termine mit nicht absehbarer Dauer habe

Um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns?


----------



## grüner Frosch (2. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Aus meteorologischer Sicht gibt es zwischen Mi. u. Do. keinen großen Unterschied, was die Vorhersage betrifft. Mehr als zwei Stunden hält meine Beleuchtung eh nicht aus, von einer Kondition reden wir mal nicht
> 
> Donnerstag würde mir besser passen, weil ich Mittwoch einige Termine mit nicht absehbarer Dauer habe
> 
> Um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns?



Wir treffen uns meist um 18,00 Uhr. Die Tour werd ich noch ins LMB einstellen. Ich hoffe, das es zeitlich für Dich passt. Das Tempo ist meist gemütlich, dürfte also kein Problem sein


----------



## Hilljumper (2. Januar 2006)

Sieht so aus, als würden sich am Donnerstan in Alfter Frösche und Wölfe Gute Nacht sagen 

Freu mich drauf


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Januar 2006)

Ola Kollega´s,

das Wetter wird ja ganz gut, etwas Kälte macht nichts, nur ein paar Eisplatten sollte den Genuß etwas trüben  

Ich vermisse für den morgigen gemütlichen Nightride noch eine pescher Anmeldung  Ob sie noch erfolgt?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Januar 2006)

Bezüglich der Eisplatten werde ich schon einmal den Stacheldraht  um die MTB-Reifen wickeln. Ich erwarte eh - wie hier - Permafrost, damit ich nicht wieder kiloweise Schlamm mit ins Auto schleppe.

Eine pe*s*cher Anmeldung werden wir definitiv nicht bekommen . Was ist mit dem stahlblauen Feuerwerfer...?

Und wieso wird dauernd "*gemütlicher*" Nightride betont...? Das gibt mir zu denken.....


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Januar 2006)

> Bezüglich der Eisplatten werde ich schon einmal den Stacheldraht um die MTB-Reifen wickeln. Ich erwarte eh - wie hier - Permafrost, damit ich nicht wieder kiloweise Schlamm mit ins Auto schleppe.



Wenn es friert, bleibt es wenigstens enigermaßen trocken, den Schlamm läßt Du mal bitte bei uns im Kottenforst . Außerdem sind so einige plötzlich auftretende Eisplatten eine willkommenen Abwechslung  



> Und wieso wird dauernd "gemütlicher" Nightride betont...? Das gibt mir zu denken.....



Naja, so laaange wir nicht wie Andere hier immer unterwegs Glühweinsaufen, ist halt ein Nightride immer gemütlich


----------



## Fungrisu (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo Stollenbeißer,
ich werde auf jeden Fall heute dabei sein. Freu mich schon endlich mal mit Euch zu fahren. Hat bis jetzt leider noch nicht gepaßt ich mußte immer arbeiten.

Bis heute Abend.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2006)

Na, das war doch wieder ein sehr feiner nächtlicher Ausritt in den Kottenbusch. 
Feine Gruppe- feiner Matsch- feine Ausleuchtung der Strecke durch das T(7)HW - Technisches 7 Hills- Werk.

Dank an unseren grünen Guide Boris


----------



## Montana (5. Januar 2006)

Grüsse an Alle 

Wo sind die Punkte ,  Ingo    
VG Guido


----------



## Hilljumper (5. Januar 2006)

Ich bin auch wieder reibungslos nach Hause gekommen  5 Minuten nach dem ich euch verlassen habe, hat mich mein Licht verlassen 

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Danke an den Guide!!


----------



## Hilljumper (5. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Grüsse an Alle
> 
> Wo sind die Punkte ,  Ingo
> VG Guido




Hey, das riecht jetzt schon ein wenig nach George Orwell hier  Ich mach ja schon....


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Januar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, das war doch wieder ein sehr feiner nächtlicher Ausritt in den Kottenbusch.
> Feine Gruppe- feiner Matsch- feine Ausleuchtung der Strecke durch das T(7)HW - Technisches 7 Hills- Werk.
> 
> Dank an unseren grünen Guide Boris



Ich Danke den Ersatzguide Uwe und Thomas, ohne Euch würden wir nieeemals die schönsten, matschigen und rutschigsten Trails kennen lernen.  

Hier noch ein kleiner Tipp, für die, die bei Pausen ihre Blase entleeren. Wenn Alle weiterfahren, und Du bist noch am pinkeln, sollte man sich in irgendeiner Form bemerkbar machen - sonst steht man halt allein mitten im Wald, gell     

Wir sehen uns.


----------



## Montana (5. Januar 2006)

Gefällt mir auch nicht so  ,aber nachdem man von Martin  nix mehr liest , muss ja einer  

Grüsse nach Alfter und bis bald hoffentlich.

Guido




			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, das riecht jetzt schon ein wenig nach George Orwell hier  Ich mach ja schon....


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch wieder reibungslos nach Hause gekommen  5 Minuten nach dem ich euch verlassen habe, hat mich mein Licht verlassen
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Mal
> 
> Danke an den Guide!!



Danke für´s mitkommen, natürlich bist Du jetzt Bestandteil des MTM. Die Aufnahmeprüfung wurde noch nicht ganz bestanden, normalerweise gehört noch das Fahrradputzen am Ende der Tour aller Teilnehmer dazu - aber das können wir gerne wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (5. Januar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Hie noch ein kleiner Tipp, für die, die bei Pausen ihre Blase entleeren. Wenn Alle weiterfahren, und Du bist noch am pinkeln, sollte man sich in irgendeiner Form bemerkbar machen - sonst steht man halt allein mitten im Wald, gell
> 
> Wir sehen uns.



oder den Strahl als Wegsperre einsetzen


----------



## Montana (5. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> oder den Strahl als Wegsperre einsetzen



Ingo bleibe tapfer , Du bist ein KFL´er  

... und weg ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ingo bleibe tapfer , Du bist ein KFL´er
> 
> ... und weg ...



Den Satz kann man so stehen lassen, lediglich das Wort "bist" ist nun durch das Wort "warst" zu ersetzen  !

Die Tour führte diesmal in die südlichen Regionen von Alfter, als bis fast ans "Ländchen"  . Für Matschprötelwetter die richtigen Wege! Mit acht (!) Teilnehmern erreichte das Unternehmen sommerliche Ausmaße, dazu ein "Querschnitt" in der Besetzung durch die örtlichen MTB-Gruppierungen (TT, 7hills und ein Ex-KFL)  . Tolle Sache!


----------



## Fungrisu (6. Januar 2006)

Es war eigendlich eine sehr nette Runde aber für meinen Geschmack sind mir zu wenig Leute verloren gegangen    
Der Uwe kann das besser  

Freu mich schon auf das nächste mal.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Januar 2006)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Es war eigendlich eine sehr nette Runde aber für meinen Geschmack sind mir zu wenig Leute verloren gegangen
> Der Uwe kann das besser
> 
> Freu mich schon auf das nächste mal.
> ...



Da wird Besserung gelobt! 

Aber einen beim Pinkeln und einem beim Wassergrabensingletrail abzuschütteln, das wäre mir zu billig gewesen. Dann lieber im TT-Stil: Lieber Rahmenbruch als zweiter


----------



## Hilljumper (6. Januar 2006)

Hat jemand Sonntag Nachmittag (ab 13.30) Lust auf eine kleine Runde?  Morgens werde ich mit meiner Herzallerliebsten erstmal die Frühstückslokalitäten in der Umgebung testen


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Sonntag Nachmittag (ab 13.30) Lust auf eine kleine Runde?



Jörg (Fungrisu) bietet für Sonntag (ok, Frühstückszeit) eine Runde durch das 7G an. 

Ob ich am Sonntag wann wo wie und ob auf dem Rad sitze, wird sich erst am Sonntagmorgen herausstellen. Also werde ich Deine Planung einmal im Auge behalten und ggf. unverhofft darauf zurückkommen..... die genannte Uhrzeit käme mir entgegen!


----------



## Derk (6. Januar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Aber einen ..... beim Wassergrabensingletrail abzuschütteln, das wäre mir zu billig gewesen. Dann lieber im TT-Stil: Lieber Rahmenbruch als zweiter




Wennsich das auf mich bezieht,  dann siehst Du das falsch.  Ich habe mich immer bewußtzurückfallen lassen, damit sich den anderen beim anschließenden Warten die  Möglichkeit zur Erholung bot


----------



## grüner Frosch (7. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Sonntag Nachmittag (ab 13.30) Lust auf eine kleine Runde?  Morgens werde ich mit meiner Herzallerliebsten erstmal die Frühstückslokalitäten in der Umgebung testen



Bin schon am Samstag gefahren, Sonntag will mich meine Familie mal wieder sehen. 

Daher diesesmal nicht. 

Mittwoch werden wir eventuell mit Deinen alten Fahhradkumpanen fahren. Mal sehen. 

Bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. Januar 2006)

Sehr gutes Vorhaben  Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen. 
Könntet ihr bitte auch den Ingo mitbringen. 

Morgen früh gibt es bei uns mal wieder eine _dayride  _. 
Ich habe mir schon eine extra dunkle Sonnenbrille besorgt  

Viele Grüsse

Guido



			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Bin schon am Samstag gefahren, Sonntag will mich meine Familie mal wieder sehen.
> 
> Daher diesesmal nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. Januar 2006)

Da es sonst kaum ein Rüsseltier mitbekommt, mache ich einmal auf die Tour kommende Woche des MTM aufmerksam:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1518. Guided and created by Green Frog.  

Da werden wir uns anstrengen müssen, auch so ein schönes Sauwetter zusammen zu bekommen wie die Jungs vom KFL....


----------



## Schnegge (14. Januar 2006)

So Jungs...
hab mich mal eingetragen . Ich hoffe ich schaff's bis 18Uhr . Hab noch keine Ahnung wie lange ich am Mittwoch arbeiten muss...
Gruß Jörg


----------



## hama687 (14. Januar 2006)

Ich wurde gezwungen mich einzutragen grüsse und bis mittwoch


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Januar 2006)

Ihr seid anständige Jungs


----------



## Hilljumper (15. Januar 2006)

Ich bin am Mittwoch dabei. Mal sehen, ob ich bis dahin noch einen neuen Dämpfer bekomme. Dem alten geht nun endgültig die Luft aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Januar 2006)

so wird unsere Runde am Mittwoch aussehen:


----------



## Derk (15. Januar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> so wird unsere Runde am Mittwoch aussehen:


Hallo Boris,
bischen wenig Höhenmeter , nicht .... 
Indian hat uns, einschließlich mich , heute über 1.028,7 hm gehetzt  (lt. Trackaufzeichnung).

Schick doch mal auch die Datei zu der Tour rüber.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dem alten geht nun endgültig die Luft aus



Besser dem Material als dem Fahrer  !

Boris, bitte sende auch mir die .ovl- oder .pth Datei zu - danke!


----------



## Montana (15. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin am Mittwoch dabei. Mal sehen, ob ich bis dahin noch einen neuen Dämpfer bekomme. Dem alten geht nun endgültig die Luft aus



Hallo Ingo , einen Dämpfer habe ich am Samstag schon vom guten Pepin bekommen . Da gibt es einen möderischen Anstieg in der Nähe von Lohmar. Da ist *mir *die Luft ausgegangen.   

Ich freue mich auf Mittwoch. Hoffentlich klappt Alles. Ich habe noch diverese techn. Probleme zu bewältigen.   

VG Guido


----------



## Montana (15. Januar 2006)

Bitte nicht Derk, die überlegen sich das sonst noch mal, Und wenn die TTler noch mitmischen (planen) kriegen wir auch dort noch unseren Segen.    

VG Guido




			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boris,
> *bischen wenig Höhenmeter , nicht *....
> Indian hat uns, einschließlich mich , heute über 1.028,7 hm gehetzt  (lt. Trackaufzeichnung).
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (15. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch diverese techn. Probleme zu bewältigen.



Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst....sag bescheid...ich bin ja jeden Tag in Köln. Werkzeug und 'nen Montageständer könnte ich ins Auto werfen und mitbringen  .


----------



## Montana (15. Januar 2006)

Danke Dir Jörg für Dein nettes Angebot  Ich bin blöderweise die nächsten Abende vor der MTM Tour irgendwie schon verplant. Daher weiss ich nicht wann und wie und überhaupt. 

Also kleines und grosses Kettenblatt geht. Beim mittleren KB rutscht die Kette ab 2/3 Gänge durch. Die absolut derangierten Schaltwerksröllchen habe ich nun ausgetauscht. Hilft etwas, aber löst das Ganze nicht komplett . 

   

Danke nochmal . 

Guido






			
				Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du Hilfe brauchst....sag bescheid...ich bin ja jeden Tag in Köln. Werkzeug und 'nen Montageständer könnte ich ins Auto werfen und mitbringen  .


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Also kleines und grosses Kettenblatt geht. Beim mittleren KB rutscht die Kette ab 2/3 Gänge durch. Die absolut derangierten Schaltwerksröllchen habe ich nun ausgetauscht. Hilft etwas, aber löst das Ganze nicht komplett .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morgen Guido,

vorausgesetzt, Du hast die Kette und Kassette erneuert: Ist die Kettenspannung richtig? Hast Du die Kette entsprechend der alten Kette abgelängt...? Wäre eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## Montana (16. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen Guido,
> 
> vorausgesetzt, Du hast die Kette und Kassette erneuert: Ist die Kettenspannung richtig? Hast Du die Kette entsprechend der alten Kette abgelängt...? Wäre eine Möglichkeit...



In der Kürze , Helmut , ich will den Thread ja nicht belasten  

Ja ,es waren 109 Kettenglieder und ich habe die Sram Kette von 114 auf 109 gekürzt . 2 mal nachgezählt. Das mittlere KB ist ja auch noch hin. Kann das irgendwie   

VG Guido


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Januar 2006)

Guido, es kann... und ein abgenutztes Kettenblatt wird bald Deine neue Kette gemeuchelt haben. 

@ all: Nach langen, mühsamen Verhandlungen mit Petrus ist es endlich gelungen, für Mittwoch auch in Alfter das begehrte KFL-Sauwetter präsentieren zu können (Quelle: DWD):

_Am Mittwoch ist es überwiegend stark bewölkt. Zeitweise kommt es
zu Niederschlägen. Dabei fällt im Osten und Südosten Schnee oder
Schneeregen, im Westen schneit es oberhalb 400 bis 500 Meter, 
darunter *regnet *es zeitweise. Die Höchsttemperaturen liegen 
zwischen minus 1 Grad am Inn und plus 7 Grad im Rheinland. Der 
Wind weht meist schwach bis mäßig und dreht auf westliche 
Richtungen.
In der Nacht zum Donnerstag ist es überwiegend stark bewölkt 
oder *neblig*. Gelegentlich fällt im Osten etwas Schnee, sonst 
Schneeregen oder Regen. Die Tiefsttemperaturen liegen zwischen 
plus 4 Grad im Westen und minus 4 Grad im Erzgebirge. _  

Tja, so richtig wohl fühlen Frösche sich nur im Regen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (17. Januar 2006)

Wenn ich so raussehe , Helmut  dann muss ich sagen :

Alle Achtung , das wird was ...    ... nicht von schlechten Eltern

VG Guido




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Guido, es kann... und ein abgenutztes Kettenblatt wird bald Deine neue Kette gemeuchelt haben.
> 
> @ all: Nach langen, mühsamen Verhandlungen mit Petrus ist es endlich gelungen, für Mittwoch auch in Alfter *das begehrte KFL-Sauwetter *präsentieren zu können (Quelle: DWD):
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Januar 2006)

Kein Wunder, bei der Höhe der Kirchensteuer, die ich so im Jahr zahle, zeigt man sich ab und zu auch erkenntlich...


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Januar 2006)

Paperlapapp 

Ich hab heute mit unseren Kirchenvorstand verhandelt: Am Mittwoch wird es trocken bleiben , also - es werden keine Ausreden angenommen 

Ne Tour im Januar ohne nachher das Bike mit Wasser abspritzen zu müssen ist keine echte Januar-Tour!   

Warten wir die Wolkenvohresage heute bei den 20,15 Uhr Nachrichten ab, die passt meistens ganz gut.


----------



## Montana (17. Januar 2006)

Da fehlt doch schon Einer . Hmmmm  Und der hätte keine weite Anfahrt gehabt. Da färbt wohl von der neuen Heimat so langsam was ab und er vergisst seine KFL Herkunft   

VG Guido



			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Paperlapapp
> 
> Ich hab heute mit unseren Kirchenvorstand verhandelt: Am Mittwoch wird es trocken bleiben , also - es werden keine Ausreden angenommen
> 
> ...


----------



## juchhu (17. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt doch schon Einer . Hmmmm  Und der hätte keine weite Anfahrt gehabt. Da färbt wohl von der neuen Heimat so langsam was ab und er vergisst seine KFL Herkunft
> 
> VG Guido


 
Falls der Bergspringer(frosch) gemeint ist, dann muss ich ihn ein bisschen in Schutz nehmen. Sein Dämpfer ist putt. 
Außerdem vergisst er nicht seine KFL-Herkunft , schließlich plündert er morgen vormittag wieder meine Espresso-Bestände. 

VG Martin


----------



## Hilljumper (17. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Da fehlt doch schon Einer . Hmmmm  Und der hätte keine weite Anfahrt gehabt. Da färbt wohl von der neuen Heimat so langsam was ab und er vergisst seine KFL Herkunft
> 
> VG Guido



Ich bin ein Findelkind, habe keine Ahnung von meiner Herkunft  

Ohne Dämpfer fährt sich einfach schlecht. Ich streite mich grade mit dem Lieferanten um die Gewährleistung. Ausserdem habe ich nie verschwiegen, ein Schönwetterfahrer zu sein 

Bis demnächst mit neuem Dämpfer und Sonne über dem Helm und im Herzen


----------



## Hilljumper (17. Januar 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem vergisst er nicht seine KFL-Herkunft , schließlich plündert er morgen vormittag wieder meine Espresso-Bestände.
> 
> VG Martin



Petze! Zur Strafe habe ich Dein Hausmammut schon für den 29.1. als Reittier für die anwesenden Kinder angeboten


----------



## Hilljumper (17. Januar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Paperlapapp
> 
> Ich hab heute mit unseren Kirchenvorstand verhandelt: Am Mittwoch wird es trocken bleiben , also - es werden keine Ausreden angenommen



Bei solchen Kontakten wäre ich als Atheist eh nicht berücksichtigt worden.


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solchen Kontakten wäre ich als Atheist eh nicht berücksichtigt worden.



Der Wohnt bei mir in der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft!!

Daher würde es wohl auch für Dich reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (17. Januar 2006)

An die im Warmen Wohnzimmer vor der Tastaturhocker,

mir langt´s nach meiner heutigen Dienstfahrt nach, in und von Köln zurück mit meinem Rad.

Der Regen ist knochencalciumerweichend.

Ein andermal dann.

Derk


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Januar 2006)

Na, na, sooo schlimm wird es am Mittwoch nicht (Quelle: DWD):

_Vorhersage für Nordrhein-Westfalen
für Mittwoch 
ausgegeben am Dienstag, 17.01.06, 10.00 Uhr

WESTEN (Nordrhein-Westfalen)
Am Mittwoch zeigt sich kaum die Sonne. Meist ist es bedeckt und 
zwischenzeitlich fällt Regen und Sprühregen. Im Bergland fällt 
ab 500 bis 600 m auch noch etwas Schnee. Die Temperaturen 
erreichen 4 bis 7, auf den Höhen bei null bis 3 Grad. Der Wind 
weht zeitweise mäßig aus West, später Südwest. In der Nacht 
fällt noch wenig Regen, wobei die Temperatur kaum zurückgeht. _


----------



## juchhu (17. Januar 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Petze! Zur Strafe habe ich Dein Hausmammut schon für den 29.1. als Reittier für die anwesenden Kinder angeboten


 
Vergiss es. Und sag den Kinder bzw. Eltern: Keine Löwenkostüme.  

VG Martin


----------



## Derk (17. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Na, na, sooo schlimm wird es am Mittwoch nicht (Quelle: DWD):
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Schnegge (17. Januar 2006)

So'n schiet... 

würde euch ja gerne morgen beim Umpflügen des Kottenforstes helfen  . Leider quält mich mein Rücken seit gestern so, dass ich kaum gerade gehen kann   . Also is' bei mir erst mal schonen angesagt  . Wünsche auf jeden Fall euch viel Spaß  . Obwohl soh 'ne Fangopackung soll ja..... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ihr unerschrockenen 

Die Tour fängt morgen etwas später an, da unsere Gäste aus dem Kölner Raum erst um 17,30 loskommen.

Daher: START um 18,20 UHR!!!!!!

An alle, die bisher abgesagt haben. Ich bin Euch nicht BÖSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  doch soll Euch die *******rei treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomibeck (17. Januar 2006)

SO ich meld micha cuh shconmal für eine der nächsten touren allerdings ehr am we greetz tomibeck


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Januar 2006)

Tomibeck schrieb:
			
		

> SO ich meld micha cuh shconmal für eine der nächsten touren allerdings ehr am we greetz tomibeck



woh kohmstä dän her? 

wir fahren me in d wo, ab und zu scho mal am we seeyou grüner


----------



## Montana (17. Januar 2006)

Danke das schafft Luft   Wir werden hier um 17:30 Uhr starten und hoffentlich ohne Stau durch kommen.  

Bis morgen.

Guido

EDIT : Sorry ganz vergessen

*Gute Besserung Jörg *




			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr unerschrockenen
> 
> Die Tour fängt morgen etwas später an, da unsere Gäste aus dem Kölner Raum erst um 17,30 loskommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Januar 2006)

Ola Ihr Nachtschwärmer,

das mit dem Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus, es wird wohl trocken bleiben. 

Bitte an die Startzeit denken!!(18,20 Uhr).

Als besonderen Service biete ich heute nach der Tour einen Abspritzservice an, so das Ihr Eure Räder zumindest Matschfrei transportieren könnt. 

Bis nachher.


----------



## Montana (18. Januar 2006)

Oha , dacht ichs mir doch 

Bis nachher.

Guido

Danke trotzdem fürs Angebot  



			
				grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ola Ihr Nachtschwärmer,
> 
> das mit dem Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus, es wird wohl trocken bleiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Derk (18. Januar 2006)

Bis jetzt hat es hier in Köln nicht geregnet !!!!

Bin trotzdem matschallergisch.

Wenn ich´s schaffe, beim Obi vorbeizuschauen,  will ich mich dort erleichtern - zugunsten von Boris und Helmut.


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo Kollega´s,

hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht, mit Euch den Kottenforst zu durchpflügen 

Fast hätten sich Helmuts Bemühungen um anständigen Regen gelohnt, es wurde jedoch nur ein kurzes Schäuerchen Bis auf wenige matschige Stellen sind die Wege gut befahrbar gewesen.

Uwe hat uns noch den einen oder andere Trail gezeigt, über die Trailqualität braucht man nichts zu sagen, Ihr wisst was ich meine 

Das Einzigste, was ich zu bemängeln hab, sind Stromkabel, die in einem spitzen Winkel zu Fahrbahn verlaufen. Na ja, der Gartenzaun hat mich ja gerettet, sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich noch im Teich liegen 

Viele Grüße nochmals an unsere Gäste Alex und Guido von den KFL´lern, Gegenbesuch im Frühjar bei bestem Wetter  

@Derk: Du hast etwas verpasst, so ganz ohne Match kann doch kein Spaß machen - oder?

Bis bald.

Boris


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Januar 2006)

Jo, hoffe, die KFL-Team-Auslese ist wohlbehalten zu Hause angekommen. Freue mich schon, den KF einmal im Hellen zu sehen.

Das Ründchen heute war im 2. Teil recht "flowig" zu fahren, auch wenn wegen der Dunkelheit der ein oder andere Singletrail in seinem Verlauf nicht auf den ersten Blick unbedingt erkennbar war.

Zurückgelassen wurde heute ausnahmsweise niemand, und den Grünen im Fangzaun habe ich leeeeeiiiider nicht mitbekommen....


----------



## Montana (18. Januar 2006)

Zunächst mal Danke an die drei Ortskundigen, 
wir sind nach dieser wirklich netten gut fahrbaren Tour wieder wohlbehalten zu Hause angekommen. Mensch , ihr habt da ja richtig guten uns so wohl bekannten Matsch im Kottensumpf   Bei geforenem Boden kann doch jeder.  Boris führte uns über sehr abwechslungreiche Wege , Uwe zeigte uns ein paar klasse nightridetaugliche trails und Helmut war  immer wieder mit einem hilfreichen Kommentar dabei  Ich hatte zum Schluss 36 km auf dem Tacho. Gerne mal wieder und  im Königforst seid ihr immer willkommene Gäste. 

Guido


----------



## Montana (19. Januar 2006)

Was brauche ich Schlaf wenn ich GEKO Daten auswerten darf  

*MTM nightride 2006_01_18 in 2 D*







*Die Höhendaten*






*3D Sicht Heimatblick *




PTH und OVL Dateinen als Anhang

Viel Spass Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hilljumper (19. Januar 2006)

Könntet ihr beim nächsten Alfterer Nightride bitte um unser Haus kreisen und die Einbrecher verjagen. Gestern hat sie leider keiner bemerkt und sie hatten ausreichend Zeit, alle Zimmer zu durchforsten


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Januar 2006)

Hmpf... übel!  Lieber aber "fangen" als "verjagen". 

Und wir sind selbst gestern um bewohnte Grundstücke geschlichen (gefahren) im (Taschen-) Lampenschein, möchte nicht wissen, was ein evtl. Hausbewohner beim Blick nach Draußen gedacht hat.....   und ob der noch ruhig schlafen konnte.  

Gab's herbe Verluste oder blieb's bei der Durchforstung?


----------



## Hilljumper (19. Januar 2006)

Laptop, Bargeld und Schmuck wechselten leider den Besitzer.


----------



## hama687 (19. Januar 2006)

hmm scheise....

zu was anderen wie war den gestern der Durschnitt also KM 30 und KMH? bestimmt 60


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Januar 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Was brauche ich Schlaf wenn ich GEKO Daten auswerten darf



Genau, man muss Prioritäten setzen - Guido, danke für die Aufbereitung!


----------



## Montana (19. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm scheise....
> 
> zu was anderen wie war den gestern der Durschnitt also KM 30 und KMH? bestimmt 60



Alex, da sieht man mal wieder wie man sich täuschen kann. Fremdes Gebiet mit fremdem Matsch und fremdem MTB-Volk, das schafft unklare Verhältnisse

Also zu Deiner grossen Enttäuschung :

Es waren nur :

*36 km 
14,4 Durchschnitts km/h *(da lahmes KFL- Team am Start  )
*300 hm *



			
				Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Laptop, Bargeld und Schmuck wechselten leider den Besitzer.


Schöner Mist - Tut mir leid für Dich und Deine Frau. Da denkst Du , Du zíehst aus dem verbrecherischen Köln nach Alfter und dann das ... 



			
				Eifelwolf  schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, man muss Prioritäten setzen - Guido, danke für die Aufbereitung!



Stimmt Helmut , ausserdem hatte ich mich ja schon unterwegs ordentlich ausgeruht. Da braucht man weniger Schlaf.   

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## hama687 (19. Januar 2006)

*36 km 
14,4 Durchschnitts km/h *(da lahmes KFL- Team am Start  )
*300 hm *


ähm und wo ist darine der Renn teil verschwunden das kann doch nicht angähn?


----------



## Handlampe (20. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Zurückgelassen wurde heute ausnahmsweise niemand, und den Grünen im Fangzaun habe ich leeeeeiiiider nicht mitbekommen....



Helmut, das nächste Mal muß ich mir wohl die Helmkamera von Mikkael ausleihen....vielleicht schafft es dann Boris den Fangzaun komplett zu überwinden und im Vorgarten zu landen....und nicht wie gestern sich, wie ein nasses Handtuch zum trocknen, drüberzuhängen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Januar 2006)

NÃ¤chste Tour des MTM: 

*Ice-Eifelnightride* 

durch die frostklare Sternennacht (alternativ: durchâs Schneetreiben). Schlammlose Rundtour durch die nÃ¤here Umgebung. Mit RÃ¼cksicht auf die Gesundheit (die trockene Kaltluft trocknet u. a. die SchleimhÃ¤ute aus, die hierdurch anfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r die Aufnahme von Krankheitserregern werden, und das wollen wir ja nicht  ) gemÃ¼tlich und nicht zu lange.

Location: Zentralparkplatz Rheinbach-Kurtenberg. 

Date: 25.01.2006, 18.00 Uhr.


LeistungsfÃ¤hige Fahrradbeleuchtung (dazu gehÃ¶rt auch ein RÃ¼cklicht) und warme Kleidung zwingend erforderlich. Der Guide haftet fÃ¼r keinerlei SchÃ¤den, die durch eine Teilnahme mittel- oder unmittelbar entstehen.

Kursstrecke: ca. 30 km (geschÃ¤tzt).

Dauer: ca. 2,0 Stunden (auch geschÃ¤tzt) 

Leichter Regen/Schnee oder eine Kombination aus beidem kein Hindernis, jedoch Glatteis oder sonstiges Ungemach. 

LMB-Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1981


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (24. Januar 2006)

an die leute die sich im Kottenforst auskennen

wie komm ich am besten von bonn ins swisstall sind die wege beschildert dort oder wörd ich da rum öhren und mich verfahren?

grüsse alex


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> an die leute die sich im Kottenforst auskennen
> 
> wie komm ich am besten von bonn ins swisstall sind die wege beschildert dort oder wörd ich da rum öhren und mich verfahren?
> 
> grüsse alex




Wo genau?, welcher Ort, mit dem Auto oder per Bike?

Swisttal bei Weilerswist?


----------



## Montana (24. Januar 2006)

Mensch , das klingt wieder verlockend  Leider bin ich morgen schon andersweitig eingesetzt  Das Eifel Eis hätte ich mir sonst gerne angetan  Euch jedenfalls schon mal super viel Spass.

@Alex was willst Du denn im Swisttal ? 

Bis demnächst

Guido




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Tour des MTM:
> 
> *Ice-Eifelnightride*
> 
> ...


----------



## hama687 (24. Januar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Wo genau?, welcher Ort, mit dem Auto oder per Bike?
> 
> Swisttal bei Weilerswist?



ja und mit dem bike nur hab ich heute festegesttelt das das ganze von euskischen um einiges einfacher zu erreichen ist weil ich da nicht durch den kottenforst durch muss naja bin mal gespannt 15 km sagt mein routen planer mal schauen ob ich das überral mim bike fahren darf 

ps. auf was für straßen darf ich den eigentlich fahren?

autobahn ist klar da darf man nicht!

und das wars doch oder alles was als "Landstraße" bezeichnet wird darf ich noch nutzen auch wenn die Autos da 70 fahren dürfen oder?


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. Januar 2006)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> ja und mit dem bike nur hab ich heute festegesttelt das das ganze von euskischen um einiges einfacher zu erreichen ist weil ich da nicht durch den kottenforst durch muss naja bin mal gespannt 15 km sagt mein routen planer mal schauen ob ich das überral mim bike fahren darf
> 
> ps. auf was für straßen darf ich den eigentlich fahren?
> 
> ...



Von Euskirchen aus geht diret eine Bundesstraße nach Weilersswist (über Großbüllesheim u.s.w.). Die könntest Du benutzen, ist aber unangenehm wegen den "Rasern". Ziemlich parallel verläuft ein Feldweg, der ist gut zu fahren.

Grüße


----------



## Derk (25. Januar 2006)

HAllo,

so wie es ausschaut , werde ich mich heute schon ab 16:00 Uhr  bei  Sonnenschein    auf das Rad begeben können.  

Dann ist es mir einerseits für Euch viel zu früh und andererseits - mit dem Rad - zu weit zu Eurem Treffpunkt (eingedenk des Rückwegs).

Ich schaue aber mal von den Höhen des Westabhangs der Ville rüber zu Euch .

Viel Spass wünscht Euch
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (25. Januar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> HAllo,
> 
> so wie es ausschaut , werde ich mich heute schon ab 16:00 Uhr  bei  Sonnenschein    auf das Rad begeben können.
> 
> ...



Wenn Du dann 2 einsame Lichter in der Ferne siehst, wir werden es sein 

Apropro Sonnenschein, um 16:00 Uhr wird es leicht Regnen, um 18:00 Uhr ist schon wieder alles vorbei


----------



## Derk (25. Januar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Apropro Sonnenschein, um 16:00 Uhr wird es leicht Regnen, um 18:00 Uhr ist schon wieder alles vorbei



Stimmt,

"Sonnenschein" war wohl etwas zu euphemistisch - "Tageslicht" wäre wohl angebrachter gewesen...


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. Januar 2006)

Aktuell: Leichter, zeitweise auch heftiger Schneefall, es ist schon alles ziemlich   "angezuckert".


----------



## Montana (25. Januar 2006)

Nicht das es sich bei den diversen Teinehmern nachher noch um Schneeblindheit handelt.  

So wie das jetzt hier schneit wären wir nie bis nach Rheinbach durchgekommen.  

Viel Spass trotzdem oder gerade weil ...  

Guido





			
				Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt,
> 
> "Sonnenschein" war wohl etwas zu euphemistisch - "Tageslicht" wäre wohl angebrachter gewesen...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. Januar 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die heute draussen gefahren sind.

Dürfte so mit der schönste Tag des Jahres dafür gewesen sein 


Gruß
Hammelbeglückwünscher


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. Januar 2006)

Kurze Berichterstattung:

Aus dem Ice-Eifelnightride wurde ein Snow-Ice-Eifelnightride bei permanentem Schneefall. Daran erfreuen konnten sich der Grüne Frosch (Boris) und Meg-71 (Michael) und natürlich der Berichterstatter. Zum Schluß der Tour bremsten so rd. 5 cm frischer, sahniger Neuschnee den Vorwärtsdrang der Pneus.  Teilweise hatten aber immer noch Eisplatten die kurze Wärmephase der letzten Tage überlebt und lauerten nun tückisch unter dem Schnee.

Leider artete auch eine Trailpassage dank massivem Holzeinschlag zur längeren Tragepassage aus. Dafür entschädigte die absolute Einsamkeit und der Anblick des hell erleuchteten Radioteleskopes Effelsberg.

Die Route führte über Eichen - Gut Unterdickt - Meiers Stall - Radioteleskop Effelsberg - Houverath zum Startplatz zurück. Dank Neuschnee war die Umwelt wie ausgestorben. 

Rund 1 Kilometer vor dem Ziel erwischte es den Grünen Frosch: Zwei eklige Dornen hatten sich im Vorderrad festgebissen und machten es luft- und kraftlos. Ein großartiger Schlauchwechsel lohnte sich aufgrund der geringen Distanz zum Ziel nicht mehr. Während im ersten Anlauf ein Aufpumpen Luft für die nächsten 500 m verschaffte, war im 2. Aufpumpanlauf kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen - der arme Grüne Frosch hat den letzten halben Kilometer im Laufschritt mit dem Rad an der Hand absolviert - bravo!


----------



## on any sunday (25. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle, die heute draussen gefahren sind.
> 
> Dürfte so mit der schönste Tag des Jahres dafür gewesen sein
> 
> ...



Mit Abstand.  

Scheint aber andere Eifelraubtier nicht abgehalten zu haben, Respekt! oder Mitleid.


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. Januar 2006)

So,

daß war gestern Abend absolut spitze   

Helmut hat alles geboten, was dazugehört:

Neuschnee ohne Ende, jungfäuliche Wege und Singletrails, Schneesturm von vorne, hinten, links und rechts, Tragepassagen, Eisplatten unter Neuschnee, lange lange Dornen im Vorderrad 

Ich als Schneefan fand die Runde absolut super, es hat etwas so spätabends durch eine frisch verschneite Landschaft zu fahren.


----------



## meg-71 (26. Januar 2006)

Dem Bericht von Eifelwolf und grüner Frosch kann ich mich nur anschließen,tolle Trailbedingungen und ein mystisches Licht im verschneiten Wald.

PS Sorry aber irgentwie schaffe ich es nicht die Bilder hochzuladen,versuch es später nochmal.

M.f.G. Michael


----------



## meg-71 (29. Januar 2006)

So nach mehrfachen Versuchen hier nun mal ein Bild vom Snow-Ice-Eifelnightride.Es ist das Radioteleskope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Januar 2006)

_"Ich wünschte, es wäre Nacht, und die Preußen kämen...." _

War da nicht der auslaufende Grüne Frosch mit auf dem Bild....?


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> _"Ich wünschte, es wäre Nacht, und die Preußen kämen...." _
> 
> War da nicht der auslaufende Grüne Frosch mit auf dem Bild....?



Pssssssssst, das ist doch unser Geheimniss  Nacher bekommt das der Förster noch mit und wir bekommen einen Anschiss


----------



## Derk (1. Februar 2006)

Mist !!!

Da hatte ich überraschend heute so früh Zeit, dass ich an Eurem Ausflug heute hätte teilnehmen können, kam aber wegen des Staus wenige Minuten zu spät zu Treffpunkt.

Ich wollte dann alleine oben im Wald herumfahren in der stillen Hoffnung, vielleicht doch zufällig auf Euch zu treffen.
Kaum war ich dann oben im Wald, merkte ich , dass  sich der Lenker plötzlich nicht nur nach links und rechts drehen ließ.
Ich wolllte dann die Lenkerschraube wieder mit dem Bordwerkzeug befestigen, mußte aber feststellen, dass ich keinen passenden Imbusschlüssel dabei hatte.

Das wurde dann eine Rückfahrt zum Auto, an die ich noch lange denken werde. 

Nochmals : Mist


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. Februar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Mist !!!
> 
> Da hatte ich überraschend heute so früh Zeit, dass ich an Eurem Ausflug heute hätte teilnehmen können, kam aber wegen des Staus wenige Minuten zu spät zu Treffpunkt.
> 
> ...



Schade!   Hattes Du nicht meine Handy-Nr.:?  

Hoffe, Deine Rückfahrt ist gut ausgegangen!!!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. Februar 2006)

Kurzer Bericht zum heutigen Nightride:

Teilnehmer:

Helmut
Jörg
Klaus
Marco
Meinereiner

Das Wetter war mal wieder genial, trocken, kalt und kein Schmutz am Rad/Klamotten. Die Runde fing gemütlich am Hardtbach an und führte über Rennweg, Witterschlicker Allee, Heidgen, Bahnhof Kottenforst, Buschhoven, Römerkanal und den Alfterern/Gielsdorfer Hängen. Insgesamt wurden ca. 38 Km zurückgelgegt. 

An Besonderheiten gab es anfangs einen totalen Lichtausfall bei Klaus sowie einen leichten Verfahrer auf einem Trail Richtung Eisernen Mann.

Diesmal hab ich mich zurückgehalten und keinen Stunt hingelegt Die Wege sind dank Jörg Lupinenhell gewesen 

Bald werden wir unterhalb der Woche wieder ohne Licht fahren können

Grüße


----------



## Redking (2. Februar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> An Besonderheiten gab es anfangs einen totalen Lichtausfall bei Klaus sowie einen leichten Verfahrer auf einem Trail Richtung Eisernen Mann.
> 
> 
> Grüße


Hi Boris!
Danke für den netten Abend und die schöne Tour!
Aber die Heizung hättet ihr bei euch schon einschalten können. 

Was kann ich das die Batterien seit dem letzten Nightride im Königsforst nicht mehr genügend Energie abgeben wollten. Ich wäre auch ohne Licht weiter gefahren. Musste ich auch malchmal wenn die Lampe gegen Himmel leuchtete! 
Aber den hinter leichten Gestrüpp versteckten Stamm war schon fies, als ich mit einem Bums davor gefahren bin!  Aber es ist ja nichts passiert.

Nach der Tour ging es mit Jörg im Expresstempo bis nach Bonn-Nord.
Ich war nach 4:15 Stunden wieder daheim! 

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Boris!
> Danke für den netten Abend und die schöne Tour!



"Schöne Tour", ja, daran habe ich auch teilgenommen, war wieder hygienisch einwandfrei alles tiefgefroren und die meinerseits beliebte Warmstrampelroute; aber zu dem "netten Abend" waren wohl nicht alle eingeladen.... ?


----------



## Redking (2. Februar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> "Schöne Tour", ja, daran habe ich auch teilgenommen, war wieder hygienisch einwandfrei alles tiefgefroren und die meinerseits beliebte Warmstrampelroute; aber zu dem "netten Abend" waren wohl nicht alle eingeladen.... ?



Wie Helmut? Du hattest keinen netten Abend auf dem Rad???
Gute Tour und nette Leute = Netter Abend!! Oder lag ich zu sehr bei euch im Kottenforst und es war garnicht am Abend??
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Fungrisu (2. Februar 2006)

Tach zusammen,
da kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Es war eine schöne Runde die wir gefahren sind.
Bis zu nächsten mal.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo Boris,

Dein Ausflugsvorschlag klingt recht verlockend,  aber am Samstag werde ich nicht können . Jaaa, wäre die Startzeit am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr ........


----------



## meg-71 (10. Februar 2006)

Hi Boris 
ich muß leider Arbeiten sonst wäre ich auch gerne dabei.

M.f.G   Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Februar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boris,
> 
> Dein Ausflugsvorschlag klingt recht verlockend,  aber am Samstag werde ich nicht können . Jaaa, wäre die Startzeit am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr ........



Die Tour können wir bald mal in der Woche fahren (Nach Zeitumstellung)

Danke für Deinen Tipp


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Februar 2006)

meg-71 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Boris
> ich muß leider Arbeiten sonst wäre ich auch gerne dabei.
> 
> M.f.G   Michael




Ist ja nicht aus der Welt.  wie schon gesagt, können wir demnächst alles bei schönstem frühlingshaftem Wetter wiederholen.


----------



## Schnegge (10. Februar 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> ...können wir demnächst alles bei schönstem frühlingshaftem Wetter....


Bitte Abonieren !!!! 

p.s.: Villeicht bin ich morgen dabe i


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Februar 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte Abonieren !!!!
> 
> p.s.: Villeicht bin ich morgen dabe i




Wenns es klappt, würde mich freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (10. Februar 2006)

Da sich ja alle wieder ausgetragen haben, trag ich mich jetzt ein  !

Edit: Du must aber fürs Wetter sorgen....

Edit take two: Ich hoffe das ich den Biebermarkt in Oedekoven finde...


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Februar 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Da sich ja alle wieder ausgetragen haben, trag ich mich jetzt ein  !
> 
> Edit: Du must aber fürs Wetter sorgen....
> 
> Edit take two: Ich hoffe das ich den Biebermarkt in Oedekoven finde...



Am besten Abfahrt auf der 565 Hardberg, rechts Richtung Alfter den Konrad-Adenauer-Damm (Zweispurig) bis zum Ende folgen (ca. 3-4 KM). Jetzt kannst Du nur noch rechts oder links - also rechts (gegenüber siehst Du die noch nicht ganz fertige Brücke), 2 Ampel links (Chinese) und 500 mtr geradeaus - schon bist beim "Bibermarkt".


----------



## Schnegge (10. Februar 2006)

Oh ja Biber, nicht Bieber und hoffentlich nicht bibber  . Ich werd's wohl finden .

Bis Morgen

Jörg


----------



## Derk (11. Februar 2006)

Schade, jetzt kann ich doch teilnehmen, schaffe es aber leider nicht mehr rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt in Oedekoven.


----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Februar 2006)

Ola,

am heutigen Tage wurden folgende Teilnehmer an verschiedenen Punkten angetroffen:

Bikenstoffel - Christoph
Eifelwolf - Helmut
Schnegge - Jörg
VenneRider - Marco
und meine Kleinigkeit

Es ging los bei leichtem Schneefall, nach den ersten Höhenmeter konnten wir schon im Alfterer Wald (Kottenforst) auf leicht verschneiten Wegen fahren. Am Eisernen Mann wurde die erste kleine Pause eingelegt. 

Zügig ging es weiter über saubere Feld/Teerwege, wobei die Erft oft rechts gesehen wurde. Zwischendurch wollte ein netter kleiner Schäferhund an Chritoph´s Wade knabbern, aber die war wohl zu Mager . Hinter Rheinbach wurde der erste Aufstieg nach Kalenborn gemeistert, hier war richtig Winter. Die Abfahrt gestaltete sich "Interresant", es wurden bei dem Ein oder Anderen leichte Schweißperlen auf der Stirn gesichtet  Noch einmal ging es über verschneite Wege gen Kalenborn, bevor wir durch den Kottenmatsch (zwischendurch schien sogar die Sonne)mit einen kleinen flowigen Trail kurz vor Oedekoven wieder aus dem Wald ausgespukt worden sind.

Danke für die nette Unterhaltung zwischendurch, zu mehreren macht es halt mehr Spaß.

Mein Tacho zeigte mir 62,5 Km und eine Fahrzeit von 3:46 Std. an


----------



## Bikenstoffel (11. Februar 2006)

Vielen Dank an die nette Gruppe und unseren Guide, der die Gruppe sicher und zielorientiert    von dem Obi-Parkplatz lotste - der Rest war dann ein Kinderspiel immer "geradeaus"  

Die Tour hat super Spaß gemacht, auch wenn der Schäferhund mich nicht mochte, aber  kann ich auch.

Die Schneeabfahrten waren etwas besonders, zwischendurch wollte das Hinterrad mal das Vorderrad überholen, aber nix da - so geht es ja nicht!!!

Landschaftlich habt Ihr eine sehr schöne Gegend.

Vielen Dank an Boris für die Fahrraddusche, so konnte ich den Matsch auf der linksrheinischen Seite lassen.

Einen schönen Abend wünscht Euch
Christoph


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Februar 2006)

Sodele, nachdem  zunächst das Roß und dann der Reiter versorgt worden sind, auch mein "danke" für die Tour. Bleibt nachzutragen: Mein Tacho behauptet eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 17 km/h und es waren wohl gute 600 hm. 
Wobei der Pappschnee die Rolleigenschaften nicht unbedingt verbesserte. Aber es war schön, nach den ganzen Nightrides der vergangenen Monate endlich noch einmal im hellen Tageslicht zu fahren. 

Leider hat mein Garmin die Jungfernfahrt nicht gut überstanden: Da ihm unterwegs der Saft ausgegangen ist, ist die Aufzeichnung des Tracks im Nirvana verschwunden    (muss einmal nachschauen, ob man keine automatische Abspeicherung einstellen kann). 

Zukünftig also bei long-range-enterprises die leistungsstärkeren Akkus laden....


----------



## Pausenbiker (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
stellt ihr die geplanten Touren ins "Last Minute Biking" ein oder wie kommt man an entsprechende Termine? Die Beschreibungen bisher klangen gut und auch für Normalfahrer machbar.
Bis dann
Ulrich


----------



## VenneRider (12. Februar 2006)

Pausenbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> stellt ihr die geplanten Touren ins "Last Minute Biking" ein oder wie kommt man an entsprechende Termine? Die Beschreibungen bisher klangen gut und auch für Normalfahrer machbar.
> Bis dann
> Ulrich



Hallo Ulrich,

die Termine des MTM stehen so gut wie immer im LMB und die Touren sind (auf Grund meiner derzeitigen Winterkondition  ) auch für 'Normalbiker' auf jeden Fall geeignet  . Der nächste Termin wird, je nach Wetterlage, am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag von Meckenheim aus starten.
Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast komm einfach vorbei, wir biken eine große Runde durch den Kottenforst.


Ride on,

Marco


----------



## Pausenbiker (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
unter der Woche ist es bei mir schlecht. Ich komme selten vor 18:00 Uhr nach Hause. Bei einem Wochenendtrip oder wenn das Tageslicht wieder länger reicht komme ich gern einmal vorbei.
Danke schon einmal
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Februar 2006)

Nachdem ich meinem Garmin schon Böses unterstellt habe (siehe Post Nr. 574), habe ich heute anl. einer weiteren Erprobungsrunde die für verlustig gehaltenen Daten der Tour Alfter-Kalenborn doch auf dem Gerät wiedergefunden . Anscheinend  hat die Saftlosigkeit keine Auswirkungen auf die Speicherfähigkeit gehabt:


----------



## grüner Frosch (13. Februar 2006)

geht doch  

Ist ja optisch auch eine schöne Runde


----------



## Derk (13. Februar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich meinem Garmin schon Böses unterstellt habe (siehe Post Nr. 574), habe ich heute anl. einer weiteren Erprobungsrunde die für verlustig gehaltenen Daten der Tour Alfter-Kalenborn doch auf dem Gerät wiedergefunden . Anscheinend  hat die Saftlosigkeit keine Auswirkungen auf die Speicherfähigkeit gehabt:



Tja, lieber Helmut,  wenn Du nun auch noch die zugehörige GPS-/MM-/TOP50 - Datei einstelltest, könnte ich diese Tour auch noch am PC nachverfolgen ......


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Februar 2006)

Drei, zwei, eins.... meins!  





*Endlich ein "Winterfahrrad"! *


----------



## Schnegge (13. Februar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Drei, zwei, eins.... meins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du willst heimlich für eure Konkurenz fahren !? Is doch ne Judy TeamTomburg Gabel oder  ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Februar 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst heimlich für eure Konkurenz fahren !? Is doch ne Judy TeamTomburg Gabel oder  ?



Nee, nee, da ist eine Judy MTM.... ähm: XC verbaut......


----------



## Handlampe (13. Februar 2006)

.....Versteherschwein......


Mensch, ich wußte garnicht, dass es die Marke noch gibt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Februar 2006)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Gefährt 

Bin mal auf das "Original" gespannt.

Wenn die Felgen durchgeschmirgelt sind, eine Julie dran und Ruhe ist.

Jetzt brauchen wir auch keine Angst mehr vor dem Königsforst zu haben   

P.S. Hab mir für mein Winterrad gerade eine Julie für hinten geschossen, jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine für vorne, aber ob ich die zu dem Preis wie hinten bekomme??


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Februar 2006)

Schnegge schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst heimlich für eure Konkurenz fahren !? Is doch ne Judy TeamTomburg Gabel oder  ?



Nee, die hab ich drinne - ist auch wie die Tomburger: schwer, hart, funktioniert nur bei groben Schlägen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Februar 2006)

Von der Holzabfuhr umgepflügte Matschwege, zusätzlich von den starken Regenfällen der vergangenen Nacht aufgeweicht und unter Wasser und Schlamm gesetzt, dazu auch gegenwärtig  leichte bis mittelstarke Regenfälle  welche Verhältnisse würden besser zur heutigen Jungfernfahrt meines neuen Checker Pigs passen als die saumäßigen Umstände der heutigen MTM-Wochenfahrt?  

Entsprechend klein war dann mit Guide Marco (VenneRider) und mir das Teilnehmerfeld bei der lockern, etwas verkürzten Cruisertour durch den Kottenforst. 

Das der Frühling vor der Türe steht, ist jedoch unverkennbar: Der Kottenforst wird wieder zunehmend auch von anderen Sportlern bevölkert. 

Die nackten Tourdaten: 25,2 km, Dauer 1:38 Std.


----------



## Derk (17. Februar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Entsprechend klein war dann mit Guide Marco (VenneRider) und mir das Teilnehmerfeld bei der lockern, etwas verkürzten Cruisertour durch den Kottenforst.



Hattet Ihr denn Eure Tour  überhaupt angekündigt ?


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Februar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hattet Ihr denn Eure Tour  überhaupt angekündigt ?



Ja -> LMB!


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Februar 2006)

Jungs, Ihr seid tapfer 

Auch wenn ich nicht konnte, so richtig traurig war ich nicht  

Hatte schon damit gerechnet, Dich um 19,45 Uhr anzutreffen.

Und Danke noch einmal - war die Post noch im Briefkasten?


----------



## Derk (23. Februar 2006)

Es sei mir Werbung erlaubt :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2101


----------



## Fungrisu (24. Februar 2006)

Hi ihr Stollenbeißer,
ich habe für Dienstag abend mal einen Nightride ins LMB gestellt.
Lockere Runde durch das Siebengebirge

Guckst du hier: Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Februar 2006)

Bei fast frühlingshaften Bedingungen (trocken, nahezu  aber nicht ganz  matschfrei, störende Alternativsportler und Spaziergänger, und sogar Sonne) führte uns heute unser Guide Grüner Frosch von Alfter eine große Runde durch den Kottenforst. Eine Tour um sich einmal richtig rollen zu lassen .

Teilgenommen haben neben dem Guide. Bikenstoffel, Derk,  MTB309 und natürlich der Verfasser.

In Buschhoven wurde der dortige in Bau befindliche Bikepark in Augenschein genommen. Leider waren keine Akteure anwesend (das zugehörige Werkzeug jedoch schon).

Es hat einmal wieder Spaß gemacht, der Frühling war stellenweise schon zu erschnuppern. Dienstag werden wir uns dann voraussichtlich einen wettermäßigen Dämpfer in Form von Polarluft im Siebengebirge holen. 

Hier die Daten des entsafteten Garmin:


----------



## Derk (25. Februar 2006)

Ja, das war gestern eine richtig schöne Tour.

Wenn die Jungs auch manchmal der Hafer packte und sie auf den Waldalleen zu längeren Spurts anzogen -  höflich warteten sie dann ja doch auf mich an den Kreuzungen ...


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. Februar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Bei fast frühlingshaften Bedingungen (trocken, nahezu  aber nicht ganz  matschfrei, störende Alternativsportler und Spaziergänger, und sogar Sonne) führte uns heute unser Guide Grüner Frosch von Alfter eine große Runde durch den Kottenforst. Eine Tour um sich einmal richtig rollen zu lassen .
> 
> Teilgenommen haben neben dem Guide. Bikenstoffel, Derk,  MTB309 und natürlich der Verfasser.
> 
> ...



Bist Du Dir sicher, das hier keine Tour/Grafik verwechselt wurde??


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Februar 2006)

"Sicher" war ich (zu später Stunde).... jetzt allerdings nicht mehr  ! Nachfolgend die "richtige" Karte. Die abgebildete war die Tour mit VenneRider am 15.02.06, und da dessen Routenführung zum Teil auch jetzt wieder zutraff....


----------



## Focus-Rider (6. März 2006)

Hallo Jungs ... nach 4 monaten zwangspause kann ich entlich mein bike von spinnweben und staub zu befreien und wieder an fangen zu fahren
ich geb dann bescheid wenn ich so weit bin um mit euch mitzufahren

bis dann
heiko


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. März 2006)

Hallo Heiko,

schön zu hören  !  

Vielleicht schaffst Du bis Mittwochspätnachmittag Dein Bike freizuschauffeln, dann würde der grüne Frosch sicherlich seine avisierte Twilight-Tour ab Obikoven zu einer gemäßigten Rolltour umbasteln.  

Hier in der Eifel nimmt trotz metereologischem Frühlingsanfang vor ein paar Tagen die Schneehöhe kontinuierlich zu statt ab.  Daher ist hier noch nix mit Biketouren. Vielleicht ja mal wieder im Spätsommer, wenn's wettermäßig so weitergeht wie bisher....


----------



## Focus-Rider (6. März 2006)

sorry ... mittwoch hab ich schon was vor

ich denk das ich in 2 - 3 wochen erst mitfahren werde ... ansonsten schlaft ihr mir noch auf den bikes ein


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. März 2006)

Nachdem der MTM-eigene Wetterfrosch bereits gestern das heutige Sauwetter vorausgeunkt hatte, wurde die seitens des Grünen Frosches geguidete interne MTM-Tour von heute auf gestern vorverlegt. Es ging von Obikoven Richtung Brühl. Wendepunkt war der Berggeistweiher bzw. ein kurzer Abstecher nördlich der dortigen Autobahn.  

Nicht zu übersehen war die nunmehr nach der Frostperiode beginnende Schlammorgie, weshalb überwiegend auf ordentlich befestigten Wegen gefahren wurde. Wie bereits letztens im Kottenforst bemerkt werden konnte, bevölkert sich so langsam der abendliche Wald wieder  und einen Großteil der Tour konnte noch im Tageslicht abgestrampelt werden.

Dank an den Grünen Frosch für die Tour  !

Fakten: 47,4 km, 2,5 Std. Fahrzeit, AVS 19 km/h


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. März 2006)

MTM'ler aufgepasst: Nächste Woche Donnerstag (16.03.06) ist die Teilnahme am

*Urban Nightride* 

(u. a. Fahrt durch die abendliche Kölner Innenstadt) mit dem KFL geplant.

Mehr dazu im KFL-Thread. Eine Vorankündigung bereits hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2531781&postcount=2031. Ich glaube, wir dürfen gespannt sein  !

Un 'ne schönne Jroß an dä Urban!


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. März 2006)

-> Doppelhoppelfehler <-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (29. März 2006)

Liebe MTM'ler,

-> der Streß des Winterpokals ist endlich vorbei 
-> der Frühling lockt mit lauem Lüftchen 
-> keine eingefrorenen Schaltwerke mehr  
-> Matsch ist wieder Matsch und keine Eisklumpen  

und was machen wir? Wir leeren unsere persönlichen Nachrichtenfächer  !Auf geht's!


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. März 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe MTM'ler,
> 
> -> der Streß des Winterpokals ist endlich vorbei
> -> der Frühling lockt mit lauem Lüftchen
> ...



Jawooooooooooooooooooooooohl


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. März 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Jawooooooooooooooooooooooohl



finde, man sollte einen sommerpokal einführen 

hey frosch! habe gesehen, das du dich beim hammelfaller angemeldet hast! bin am überlegen, ob ich da auch mitfahren soll! er "wildert" ja in unserem revier

falls ich da mitfahren sollte, können wir ja zusammen hinfahren!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. März 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> finde, man sollte einen sommerpokal einführen
> 
> hey frosch! habe gesehen, das du dich beim hammelfaller angemeldet hast! bin am überlegen, ob ich da auch mitfahren soll! er "wildert" ja in unserem revier
> 
> falls ich da mitfahren sollte, können wir ja zusammen hinfahren!


Der Herr Hammelplumps freut sich über jedes Opfer - äh mitFaherIn, zumal wenn es sich um jemand aus der Familie Schwarz-Moschee handelt .

Ciao
Hammellocker


----------



## Handlampe (29. März 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> hey frosch! habe gesehen, das du dich beim hammelfaller angemeldet hast! bin am überlegen, ob ich da auch mitfahren soll!



....ich schaffs leider nicht, muß arbeiten


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. März 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> finde, man sollte einen sommerpokal einführen
> 
> hey frosch! habe gesehen, das du dich beim hammelfaller angemeldet hast! bin am überlegen, ob ich da auch mitfahren soll! er "wildert" ja in unserem revier
> 
> falls ich da mitfahren sollte, können wir ja zusammen hinfahren!



Sälbst ferstähntlisch, so kann ich mich nach der Tour wenigstens auf das Erholen konzentrieren, weil mit Sauerstaoffarmut im Gähirn fahr isch immmer soh khomisch   !!


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. März 2006)

han mich ens ejedrare!

wird bestimmt lustig, mit dem hammelhinfaller zu fahren! 

schade, das bruda nich kann!

können ja vorher nochmal [email protected] green frog


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. März 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:
			
		

> han mich ens ejedrare!
> 
> wird bestimmt lustig, mit dem hammelhinfaller zu fahren!
> 
> ...




Guckst Du Inbox!!!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (31. März 2006)

Wollte nur mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben.

Auch wenn ich grippegeplagt nicht weiss, wann ich das nächste mal mit Euch mitfahren werde (da ist so ein komisches Hotel, das ständig meine Anwesenheit verlangt) möchte ich Euch allen bis dahin viel Spass wünschen.

Momentan siehts bei mir eher so aus, als ob ich nur am Wochenende zum Radeln komme. Also wird das mit den Mittwoch-Touren nicht so wirklich funktionieren.

Sorry  

Aber man sieht sich bestimmt mal wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (31. März 2006)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben.
> 
> Auch wenn ich grippegeplagt nicht weiss, wann ich das nächste mal mit Euch mitfahren werde (da ist so ein komisches Hotel, das ständig meine Anwesenheit verlangt) möchte ich Euch allen bis dahin viel Spass wünschen.
> 
> ...




Hi Alex,

wir hatten Dich schon mehrmals angeschrieben, bisher folgte aber keine Reaktion 

Schön, das es mit der Arbeit immer noch klappt 


Mit den Touren am Wochenende ist doch eine gute Möglichkeit, langsam  wieder auf den Geschmack zu kommen!! Gemütliches Tempo ist momentan eh angesagt.

Wahrscheinlich werden wir uns umbenennen, noch ist aber nichts entschieden. 

Bis bald einmal.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (31. März 2006)

Umbenennen ? In wie denn ? 
bzw mich angeschrieben an welche Adresse ??

Das mit dem Umbenennen wäre insofern vielleicht auch ne gute Idee, da ich momentan eher auf glattem Asphalt zu finden bin und mein gelber Renner (im Gegensatz zum schwarzblauen "Panzer") schon ein paar km die Frischluft geniessen durfte.

Schaue jetzt wieder regelmässiger hier rein, um auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben.


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. April 2006)

Hallo Alex,

willkommen zurück unter den Lebenden! 

Angeschrieben hatten wir Dich per PN, E-Mail über Board und E-Mail unter der uns von Dir mitgeteilten Adresse. Seit Weihnachten kontinuierlich mit gleichbleibendem Erfolg.

Die geplante Umbenennung hat weniger mit einem Umstieg auf Asphalt (bzw. Rennrad) zu tun, als vielmehr mit dem regionalen Bezug unseres Einzugsgebietes. Zeitweise war "Meckenheim" - außer in unserem Teamnamen - nicht mehr vertreten, wohl aber andere Nachbargemeinden, und die dazu noch recht aktiv. Insoweit sollte ein neuer Teamname unser "Rekrutierungsgebiet" etwas treffender als derzeit wiedergeben. Wenn Du Vorschläge hast - bitte per PN oder Mail an die MTM'ler zur weiteren Diskussion. Das Forum wollen wir hiermit nicht belästigen....


----------



## Hilljumper (1. April 2006)

Ich habe euch auch nicht vergessen Jungs. Ich hatte nur in den letzten Wochen andere Dinge zu erledigen als mein Bike (das mit neuem Dämpfer wieder einsatzbereit ist) zu quälen. 

Und das Wetter nähert sich auch langsam wieder meinem Wohlfühlbereich.

Also bis demnächst!


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. April 2006)

Ingo, die Jungs haben Dich auch nicht vergessen . Und am Dienstag gibt es â wenn die Tour der kÃ¼rzlich durchgefÃ¼hrten Ã¤hnelt, wovon ich ausgehe - ein gemÃ¼tliches Quassel-MTM-RollrÃ¼ndchen (powered by Green Frog) durch die VorgebirgsprÃ¤rie Richtung Norden. Ohne groÃen Matsch. Also eigentlich doch etwas fÃ¼r Dichâ¦. 

Hier, bei mir vor Ort, hat sich seit dem Herbst in der Botanik einiges verÃ¤ndert. Mancher Trail ist noch von gefÃ¤lltem Holz versperrt. Und noch immer pflÃ¼gen RÃ¼ckschlepper tiefe Matschspuren in die Wege, leider auch direkt vor meiner HaustÃ¼re. AnlÃ¤sslich einer heutigen abendlichen Inspektionsrunde habe ich es geschafft, das Vorderrad meines MTB bis zur Bremsscheibe (eine mit 160 mm Durchmesser, meine Herren!) im Modder zu versenken. 

Trotzdem mÃ¶chte ich mittelfristig, voraussichtlich nach Ostern, auch wieder einmal bequem von zu Hause aus die MTM-Wochentouren starten  Man wird sehen â¦und im LMB lesen!


----------



## Derk (2. April 2006)

Hallo Helmut ,

schade, dass Ihr von Mittwoch Auf Dienstag gewechselt seid.  Da kann ich nämlich nicht.  Würdet Ihr am Mittwoch fahren, käme ich Euch von Norden entgegen geradelt,  vorausgestzt, Boris gibt mir seinen Tourverlauf vorher durch.

Heute habe ich Lovely Rider aus Erftstadt begleiten und die Gegend zwischen Arloff und Michelsberg erkunden dürfen.  Ich wußte ja überhaupt nicht, was mir da an landschaftlicher schönheit bisher entgangen ist .  Dahin werde ich mich demnächst wohl öfter trauen und die 10 MB Wege der Gemeinde BME abfahren,  wenn´s wohl auch anstrengend ist.

Schöne Restwochenende wünscht
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (3. April 2006)

> schade, dass Ihr von Mittwoch Auf Dienstag gewechselt seid.



Diesesmal geht es bei mir nicht anders. Mittwoch bin ich verhindert!

Die Gegend um Bamü ist schon schön 

Ich freue mich schon mal wieder in Helmut´s Gegend fahren zu dürfen Ist nach der ganzen Winter-Kottenforst Befahrung eine willkomene Abwechselung.


----------



## Hilljumper (3. April 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ingo, die Jungs haben Dich auch nicht vergessen . Und am Dienstag gibt es  wenn die Tour der kürzlich durchgeführten ähnelt, wovon ich ausgehe - ein gemütliches Quassel-MTM-Rollründchen (powered by Green Frog) durch die Vorgebirgsprärie Richtung Norden. Ohne großen Matsch. Also eigentlich doch etwas für Dich.



Jo, bin dabei Danke für den Tipp


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. April 2006)

Ola Kollega´s,

wie sieht es mit Freitag Nachmittag aus???????

Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden, daher meine Frage: 

Sollen wir Freitag eine Tour planen? Ich persönlich könnte bereits ab 15,30 bis 16,00 Uhr am Start sein. Natürlich könnte man auch etwas später starten!

Wo soll gefahren werden? Also: Wer kann, wer hat einen Tourenvorschlag?


Grüße

grüner Frosch


----------



## Hilljumper (4. April 2006)

Die Wettervorhersage klingt ja recht brauchbar. Ich habe Freitag Termine in der großen Stadt, dürfte aber am frühen Nachmittag wieder hier sein. 

Tourvorschlag: Mich würde es mal weiter Richtung Süden interessieren. Tourplanung kann ich nur per MagicMaps. Ich denke, da ist es sinnvoller, wenn das jemand macht, der die Gegend nicht nur virtuell kennt.

Bis später


----------



## Hammelhetzer (4. April 2006)

So,

scheint heute nachmittag ja eine recht nette und lustige Runde zu werden in Alfter. Kann leider nicht mit, da ich die nächsten Wochen nur schmalspurmäßig unterwegs sein werde bzw. kann.

Eines möchte ich euch aber noch auf den Weg mitgeben, gebt acht, fahrt äußerst vorsichtig, denn - *[SchenkelklopfModusEin]* 
die Bäume fangen an auszuschlagen *
[SchenkelklopfModusAus]*

Ciao
Hammel(ver)scherzer


----------



## Handlampe (4. April 2006)

Na, da hoffe ich doch das ihr heute nicht noch zu naß geworden seit.
Irgendwie war dann in Hemmerich bei mir die Luft raus. Herrlichster Gegenwind auf der Mertener Heide mit direkter Aussicht auf einen heftigen Regenguß- wir sind ja quasi direkt drauf zu gefahren- waren bei mir nicht gerade motivationsfördernd. Ich hab es dann doch vorgezogen in die rheinische Tiefebene abzubiegen und mit kurzem Eisesszwischenstopp in Bornheim nach Hause zu radeln.


----------



## rsfbrohltal (4. April 2006)

Hilljumper schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wettervorhersage klingt ja recht brauchbar. Ich habe Freitag Termine in der großen Stadt, dürfte aber am frühen Nachmittag wieder hier sein.
> 
> Tourvorschlag: Mich würde es mal weiter Richtung Süden interessieren. Tourplanung kann ich nur per MagicMaps. Ich denke, da ist es sinnvoller, wenn das jemand macht, der die Gegend nicht nur virtuell kennt.
> 
> Bis später


 
Hey, wie wär's dann mit dem Brohltal.
4. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal am 09.April 2006
Vulkanpark Brohltal/Laacher See
http://www.rsf-brohltal.de/


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da hoffe ich doch das ihr heute nicht noch zu naß geworden seit.


 
Nö, nicht wirklich. Ein kurzes Pladdern, dann war auch schon Schluß. Wir  hatten uns angesichts des heftigen Gegenwindes allerdings auf einen ordentlichen Rückenwind bei der Heimreise gefreut - nur da war natürlich Windstille. Schlechte Tourkoordination  . Eisessen wäre natürlich eine reizvolle Ergänzung gewesen....  

Auf der Rückreise, kurz vor Alfter (die Angaben schwankten zwischen 1 - 5 km zum Ort), hat noch ein fieser Dorn den Schlauch meines Vorderrades entkräftet. Dank tatkräftiger Mithilfe der Jungs war der Schaden aber schnell behoben. Teilnehmer: Grüner Frosch (Guide), Handlampe (temp.), Hilljumper, VenneRider und ich. Die restlichen Tourdaten kennt mein derzeit weit entfent leigender Tacho.....

Übernächste Woche (nach Ostern) wollen wir Furchen in den Eifelschlamm ziehen:

_Wir fahren die MTB-Route Nr. 7 der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel nach. Die seitens der Kurverwaltung als mittelschwer klassifizierte Route wurde jedoch von mir durch das "Ansetzen" der An- und Abfahrt zu dem geänderten Start-/Zielpunkt von rd. 22 km auf 33 km und von 427 hm um 300 hm auf 727 hm erweitert ("Eifelwolfs expanded version"). 

Location: Zentralparkplatz Kurtenberg 30. 

Dauer: ca. 3 Stunden (geschätzt) 

Leichter Regen kein Hindernis, jedoch strömender Regen (dafür ist die Strecke nicht geeignet) oder sonstiges Ungemach. Daher bitte unbedingt diesen zugehörigen Thread beachten.

Dauer: 2,5 - 3 Stunden

Start: 19.04.2006 17:30h

Tempo: langsam, Schwierigkeit: mittel_ 

*Hier** ist der zugehörige LMB-Link.*


----------



## Hilljumper (5. April 2006)

Also Eisessen wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen. Ich denke, Uwe sollte seine Flucht vor dem Regen dadurch ausgleichen, das er uns beim nächsten Mal zu besagter Eisdiele führt und uns einlädt 

Unser Tourguide hat es dann doch geschafft, uns nahezu schadlos am Regen vorbeizuführen 

So unglücklich war ich am Ende ehrlich gesagt ja nicht, dass sich ein kleiner subversiver Dorn in  den Wolfsmantel gebohrt hat. Denn auch bei mir war da doch schon ziemlich die Luft raus.  Ich hasse Konditionsdefizite 

Einen kleinen Schnupfen habe ich mir dann wohl doch eingefangen, der wird aber wohl auch klein bleiben 

Hat Spaß gemacht 

Hier die Tourdaten:
51 km, 260 hm


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. April 2006)

Es waren einmal 5Mountainbiker, die trafen sich am Abend, um eine leichte, lockere Tour zu unternehmen.  Sie fuhren los, zuerst etwas den Berg rauf, dann auf Waldwegen und Feldwegen. Der Wind blies ihnen auf der freien Flur in Gesicht, es wurde etwas anstrengender
In weiter Ferne wurde eine Wolke gesichtet. Man konnte gut erkennen, das diese etwas runterfallen lies, ich glaube, mann nennt es REGEN.

Doch dann passierte das Unglaubliche: Einer hatte ANGST, was ja durchaus verständlich ist - ABER- es war einer, der in der Szene als DER IRONMAN, LIEBER TOT ALS ZWEITER bekannt ist.   

Er war so schnell weg, man konnte nur noch einen Kondensstreifen am Horizont sehen   .

So fuhren die 4Tapferen weiter und wurden mit einer trockenen Tour belohnt Einer von ihnen ist sogar noch alleine durch den dunklen Wald bis nach Hause gefahren 

Und die Moral von der Geschicht, bei Regen verpisst man sich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. April 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Er war so schnell weg, man konnte nur noch einen Kondensstreifen am Horizont sehen   .



Das Hauptfeld war einfach schon zu weit weg gewesen. Ich hatte keine Chance mehr mich noch zu verabschieden


----------



## on any sunday (5. April 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Das Hauptfeld war einfach schon zu weit weg gewesen. Ich hatte keine Chance mehr mich noch zu verabschieden



Wer im Glashaus sitzt..  



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der Anfang vom Ende, Sonntag. Bald wirst du zum bikerverstehenden Tourenführer mit Abkürzungsgarantie.
> 
> Dann wird es nur noch heißen: "Komm, wir fahren beim Herrn Sonntag mit, der ist immer so verständnissvoll und hilfsbereit.....und zwischen unserer Walkingeinheit und dem Kaffeekränzchen schaffen wir bestimmt noch ein kleines Ründchen mit ihm zu drehen."
> 
> AUWEIJA


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. April 2006)

Laß doch den Uwe in Ruhe!!!

War doch klar seine Taktik: er hat sie (die langsam in Verzweiflung gerieten) nach seinem Willen vor sich her getrieben und dabei geschickt den Abstand vergrößert .

In ihrer schier unabwendbaren Not    hat Uwe sich dann gnädig gezeigt -  'n schlechtes Herz hat der Kerl ja nicht - und dem üblen Treiben ein jähes Ende gesetzt .

Bin übrigens selber am selbigen Tage mit'm RR in einen tüchtigen Hagelschauer geraten .

Ciao
Hammelverpisser


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. April 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> ...'n schlechtes Herz hat der Kerl ja nicht ...


 
Wobei doch forumsbekannt ist, das dieses lebensnotwendige Organ derzeit (lebensabschnittsweise?) einer 
For(ens)ikerin K. aus S. vertrauensvoll in Obhut vergeben worden ist. Ob im Gegenzug von K. aus S. ein Austauschorgan bereitgestellt worden ist, ist zu vermuten, wie auch der Umstand, dass es sich dabei um eine leistungsschwächere Version als das Ursprungsorgan handelt, welches das Verhalten von Handlampe nachträglich mehr als erklärt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. April 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei doch forumsbekannt ist, das dieses lebensnotwendige Organ derzeit (lebensabschnittsweise?) einer
> For(ens)ikerin K. aus S. vertrauensvoll in Obhut vergeben worden ist. Ob im Gegenzug von K. aus S. ein Austauschorgan bereitgestellt worden ist, ist zu vermuten, wie auch der Umstand, dass es sich dabei um eine leistungsschwächere Version als das Ursprungsorgan handelt, welches das Verhalten von Handlampe nachträglich mehr als erklärt.


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. April 2006)

Nachlese: Am Freitag, dem 07.04., trafen sich die Biker(innen)

Andreas-MTB (Andreas)
Derk (dito, mit Sohn Marius)
Grüner Frosch (Boris)
Handlampe (Uwe)
Kalinka (Karin)
7bergezwerg (Lissy und Peter)
Uplooser (ähm....  )
ähm....  (Stephan)
der Verfasser

grundsätzlich in Buschhoven, um weitere Einsammlungen anläßlich einer gemütlich-lockeren MTB-Tour durch das Kottenförstchen am "Eisernen Mann" und am Bahnhof Kottenforst vorzunehmen. Ab dem Bahnhof war dann auch nicht mehr klar erkennbar, welcher Guide (Grüner Frosch oder Handlampe) den Weg bestimmte, was jedoch im Ergebnis ziemlich unrelevant war: Es wurde aus dem beschränkten Angebot des Kottenförstchen die beliebtestens Trails, Schlüsselstellen (= Sonderbauten an Wanderwegen) und Rollwege herausgesucht und abgefahren.

Gegenüber den bisherigen Unternehmungen war es schon wesentlich trockener und daher wenige matschig, obwohl sich die Guides alle Mühe gaben, die restlichen, nocht vorhandenen Matschlöcher ausfindig zu machen. Meinen Dank dafür  !

Kleiner Hinweis: Am WE waren die Wege im Nordschwarzwald *staubtrocken*, der Frühling ist blumenreich und mit den ersten grün schimmernden Bäumen in den unteren Regionen schon heftig fortgeschritten... ich hoffe, in zwei/drei Wochen ist er bis in unsere nördlichen Regionen vorgedrungen  .


----------



## Focus-Rider (10. April 2006)

es ist endlich so weit .... meine knieprobleme gehören der vergangenheit an 

jetzt muss ich nur noch was an meiner ausdauer feilen und freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächste gemeinsame tour


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. April 2006)

Suuuper  !


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (12. April 2006)

@Focus-Rider
Hey hey, nicht erst Kondition schaufeln und dann mitfahren.
Mein Tacho ist in letzter Zeit auch etwas kurz gekommen.
Sonst bin ich ja der einzige, der nix mehr drauf hat.

@Rest und alle anderen
Wie wäre es (wenns Wetter mitspielt) an dem WE 21. bis 23.04. ???
Ist da schon was geplant ?
Bräuchte da mal ne kleine Wieder-auf-Touren-kommen-Einführungsrunde.

Wäre schade, wenn ich aufgrund der Winter-und-neuer-Job-Pause konditionsmässig so weit hinten liege, daß ich mit Euch nicht mehr mithalten kann.

Will auch wieder den Wald geniessen und nicht immer nur die toten Fliegen von der Brille kratzen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VenneRider (13. April 2006)

Hallo Alex,

erst mal: Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr an Heiko ... der Kollege hat heute Geburtstag  



			
				Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> @Focus-Rider
> Hey hey, nicht erst Kondition schaufeln und dann mitfahren.
> Mein Tacho ist in letzter Zeit auch etwas kurz gekommen.
> Sonst bin ich ja der einzige, der nix mehr drauf hat.



Heiko kommt ja gerade erst wieder rein. Gibt aber, was die Trainingspartner an geht, richtig Gas ... no mercy  Also bleib dran ...  



			
				Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> @Rest und alle anderen
> Wie wäre es (wenns Wetter mitspielt) an dem WE 21. bis 23.04. ???
> Ist da schon was geplant ?
> Bräuchte da mal ne kleine Wieder-auf-Touren-kommen-Einführungsrunde.
> ...



Wie ist es den mit dem Oster-Wochenende? Wenn Du Zeit hast sag' Bescheid und wir Cruisen ne Runde durch den Kottenforst .... nebst Heiko, der hat für das Wochenende auch Ambitionen ...

So long,

Marco


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. April 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Heiko   ! Auf das alle Wünsche wahr werden und viele, viele MTB-Stunden im neuen Lebensjahr zusammenkommen.


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (13. April 2006)

Ohjeh, kaum bin ich wieder im Forum aktiv, mach ich mir direkt wieder Freunde...  

Wenns noch nicht zu spät ist:

FOCUS-RIDER alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Tja das mit dem WE sieht Jobmässig kacke aus.... Samstag 10.00 bis 19.00 arbeiten und Sonntag bin ich wegen dem "Rund um Köln" (und danach nochmal im Hotel vorbei schauen) in Köln....


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (14. April 2006)

Ok, wenn ich hier keinerlei Gnade zu erwarten habe....


			
				VenneRider schrieb:
			
		

> ... no mercy


... hab ich mich jetzt mal für Eifelwolfs Tour am 19.04. eingetragen.

Dies aber nur unter Vorbehalt.
Ich muss bis 16.30 arbeiten, fahre dann aber an dem Tag mit dem Auto und nehme das Rad dann direkt mit. Ziehe mir auf der Arbeit dann direkt die Rad-Klamotten an und komme von Köln dann "hintenrum" direkt nach Kurtenberg.

Mal schauen, was der Winter an Kondition noch so übrig gelassen hat....  

War von meiner Fahrleistung eben nicht ganz überzeugt: Meckenheim-Köln (43 km) mit dem Renner (allerdings Gegenwind) in knapp 2 Stunden.  

Naja, ich versuch mein Möglichstes, um am Mittwoch dabei zu sein.


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. April 2006)

Hi Alex,

schön dass Du wieder mal dabei bist 

Mit der Runde am Mittwoch wird schon werden , wir warten gerne auf ältere und Rennradfahrer


----------



## Focus-Rider (15. April 2006)

ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich am mittwoch mitfahren sollte  

an 400hm hab ich schon einiges zu knabben  und ich möchte ja nicht das ihr mir vor langeweile vom rad fallt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7bergezwerg (15. April 2006)

Focus-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich am mittwoch mitfahren sollte
> 
> an 400hm hab ich schon einiges zu knabben  und ich möchte ja nicht das ihr mir vor langeweile vom rad fallt



 Keine Angst!

Das Schlußlicht mache ich  
Gruß
Lissy


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (15. April 2006)

@Focus-Rider

Also wenn ich mich jetzt dazu durchgerungen habe mitzufahren, bist Du gefälligst auch dabei.


----------



## Focus-Rider (15. April 2006)

7bergezwerg schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst!
> 
> Das Schlußlicht mache ich
> Gruß
> Lissy



Jetzt nicht mehr   



			
				Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> @Focus-Rider
> 
> Also wenn ich mich jetzt dazu durchgerungen habe mitzufahren, bist Du gefälligst auch dabei.



OK ... hast gewonnen


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (15. April 2006)

Also ich muss ja sagen, ich bin leicht deprimiert.

Wollte gestern von Meckenheim nach Köln ins Hotel fahren..

Laut Plan waren das 43 km (wo auch immer die bei Reiseplanung.de langgefahren sind..)

Nach etwa 40 km und 1:45 Stunden war ich über Bonn dann in der Ecke Wesseling/Brühl angekommen und war total platt.

Also rein in den Zug und bis Köln mit der Bahn.

Und das mit dem Rennrad....    

Scheint, als ob ich echt nicht für die Langstrecke gemacht bin.


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. April 2006)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> ...Laut Plan waren das 43 km (wo auch immer die bei Reiseplanung.de langgefahren sind..)....


 

...oder wo Deine Reiseplanung verlief  ! Mit *"Frosch-Reisen"* sind es von Obikoven bis zum Berggeistweiher und retour stets gute 50 km... also eine Strecke gute 25 km. Dann wird das mit den 43 km Köln/Meckenheim so ungefähr auch hinhauen, wenn man denn die Diretissima fährt.  

Zu Mittwoch: Panik, Osterei-Verdauungsstörungen, Alpträume und sonstiges Ungemach ist völlig fehl am Platz, wenn ich auch nie etwas von 400 hm geschrieben habe, sondern... :




> Wir fahren die MTB-Route Nr. 7 der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel nach. Die seitens der Kurverwaltung als mittelschwer klassifizierte Route wurde jedoch von mir durch das "Ansetzen" der An- und Abfahrt zu dem geänderten Start-/Zielpunkt von rd. 22 km auf 33 km und von 427 hm um 300 hm auf *727 *hm erweitert ("Eifelwolfs expanded version").


 
Da die Schneeschmelze schon vorbei ist, wir also niemanden mehr liegenlassen können (denjenigen sähe man ja sofort), wird das Fahrtempo wie beim MTM üblich aneinander angepasst. Hat bisher geklappt, klappt auch noch weiter so...  "Schlusslichter" und "Letze" gibt es also in diesem Sinne nicht, zumal Lissy ihre Bergstärke im Kottenforst noch eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat; und Heiko lässt sich eh nicht unterkriegen  .

Petrus scheint auch mitzuspielen, zumindest ist für Mittwoch gutes Wetter vorausgesagt  !


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (16. April 2006)

Hallo, mal zwischendurch ne Frage an die Feder-Cracks hier.

Hab ja nun noch die olle Stahlfeder im Hinterbau.... wäre das hier ne halbwegs sinnvolle Alternative ?






Ist der Rock-Shox SID XC

Kenne mich da ja nunmal nicht so aus....


----------



## 7bergezwerg (16. April 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Da die Schneeschmelze schon vorbei ist, wir also niemanden mehr liegenlassen können (denjenigen sähe man ja sofort), wird das Fahrtempo wie beim MTM üblich aneinander angepasst. Hat bisher geklappt, klappt auch noch weiter so...  "Schlusslichter" und "Letze" gibt es also in diesem Sinne nicht, zumal Lissy ihre Bergstärke im Kottenforst noch eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat; und Heiko lässt sich eh nicht unterkriegen  .
> 
> Petrus scheint auch mitzuspielen, zumindest ist für Mittwoch gutes Wetter vorausgesagt  !



Danke Helmut, das nenn ich Motivation  . 
Ich werde morgen noch ein bisschen Bergstärke im 7Gebirge tanken  !
Bis Mittwoch
Lissy


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (19. April 2006)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

packe gerade alles ins Auto, was ich nachher evtl brauchen könnte.
Man, ist das lange her... weiss gar nicht mehr, was ich damals auf so ner Tour alles dabei hatte...

Naja, Auto ist ja gedudig.


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. April 2006)

Bei der heutigen Tour des MTM waren 8 Persönlichkeiten vertreten. Das MTM selbst nahm (erfreulicherweise) nahezu einmal wieder komplett teil ja, es muss Frühling in der Luft sein; was hätte das WP-Punkte gegeben  :

Lissy & Peter @ 7Bergezwerg
Alex @ Blue Flame
Andreas @ Andreas-MTB
Boris @ Grüner Frosch
Heiko @ Focus-Rider
Michael @ Meg-71
und der Verfasser.

Nach kurzer Anfahrt auf teilweise noch recht schlammigen Wegen wurde das eigentliche Ziel der heutigen Tour, die Mountainbikestrecke Nr. 7 rund um den Hochthürmer der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel, in Maulbach zügig erreicht. Gleich am Anfang wurde statt des dort doch etwas langweiligen Streckenverlauf der etwas erheiterndere Treedancer-Trail gewählt, der auf einer Rollbahn mündet, die uns in den Eingang des Sahrbachtales brachte. 

Dort wurde wieder Höhe gewonnen, um letztlich den bekannten, heute allerdings trockenen und damit leicht befahrbaren sagenhaften Downhill (= Prospektangabe) am geköpften Dino vorbei nach Kirchsahr auszuprobieren. Über den sich lang ziehenden Anfahrtsweg zum Hühnerberg ging es dann über zwei kurz-knackige Anstiege (Michael schaffte beide, Andreas lenkte sein No Pogo 30 cm vor dem Ziel rechts ins Green  gut, dass niemand meine Bierkastenwette angenommen hatte..  ) Richtung Forst Unterdickt. 

Auf allgemeinen Wunsch wurde der selbst gebastelte Rückweg erheblich verkürzt, so dass Summa summarum lt. Tacho rd. 28km bei einer Fahrtzeit von 2:08 bei 580 hm zusammen kamen.

Dank an die äußerst angenehme Truppe heute, es hat richtig Spaß gemacht  !

_Edit(h): Kurz bevor wir losfuhren, die Mannschaft war schon komplett versammelt, rief - Tatsache - die Zeitschrift "Mountain-Bike" an. Mein kurzer Hinweis, dass wir gerade eine Tour starten wollten und für eine Reportage gerne zur Verfügung stehen würden, wurde höflich entgegen genommen, jedoch mit der Bemerkung, "so schnell könne man keinen Redakteur in die Eifel entsenden", leider abgelehnt  . Aber zumindest mit den besten Wünschen und dem Segen der "Mountain-Bike" konnten wir unsere Tour beginnen_  .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. April 2006)

Nochmals ein Sorry für die Verspätung und ein Dankeschön an den Trupp und "Chef" fürs Warten!

War mal wieder sehr amüsant das Ganze , in jeglicher Richtung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus-Rider (20. April 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ... so dass Summa summarum lt. Tacho rd. 28km bei einer Fahrtzeit von 2:08 bei 580 hm zusammen kamen.



ich glaube das ich woanders mitgefahren bin ... mein geko sagt 27km mit 520hm  aber ist ja fast das gleiche, beim nächstenmal hoffe ich auf mehr ausdauer meinerseits damit mein gehirn mehr sauerstoff bekommt um die aussicht zu geniesen  

mein bike hat sich während der autofahrt gedacht "ich lass mal die luft aus dem vorderreifen" ... da kann ich mein bike nur loben, gutes timing

edit: ein dorn hat es sich in meinem vorderrad gemütlich gemacht


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. April 2006)

Focus-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ... ein dorn hat es sich in meinem vorderrad gemütlich gemacht...


 
Ja, die Gegend um den Houverather Bach ("Blitzfitz-Bach") ist dornenverseucht, ich habe gestern auf der Tour noch Boris an sein dortiges Dornenfiasko im Winter erinnert. Seltsamerweise hatte ich dort noch nie einen Platten eingefangen, obwohl dieses Streckenstück Teil meiner "Hausrunde" ist...  

Gegenüber dem Citynightride in Köln hast Du doch schon mächtig Kondition zugelegt  !


----------



## 7bergezwerg (20. April 2006)

Focus-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube das ich woanders mitgefahren bin ... mein geko sagt 27km mit 520hm  aber ist ja fast das gleiche, beim nächstenmal hoffe ich auf mehr ausdauer meinerseits damit mein gehirn mehr sauerstoff bekommt um die aussicht zu geniesen
> 
> mein bike hat sich während der autofahrt gedacht "ich lass mal die luft aus dem vorderreifen" ... da kann ich mein bike nur loben, gutes timing
> 
> edit: ein dorn hat es sich in meinem vorderrad gemütlich gemacht




Egal ob 520 oder 580 hm - unsere Beine sind schwer. Es hat aber mächtig Spaß gemacht   -   und es ist gut mal nicht die Letzte zu sein  

Und mein Contessa hat sich ebenfalls gedacht, "ich lass mal Luft ab"  

 
Lissy


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (20. April 2006)

Tja, an dieser Stelle auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Veranstalter meiner diesjährigen Premieren-Tour.

Wenn auch noch arg dreckbesudelt, so steht mein 2,5er-Diesel doch noch in vollem Druck da, wie gestern hier abgestellt. Muss schon sagen, der Diesel hat bisher allem Standgehalten.

Ich kanns nur wiederholen: wenn ich auch am Ende zu denen gehörte, die von der Vorstellung einer "Abkürzung" sehr angetan waren, so war die Tour doch einfach SUPER !!!

Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei wenn ichs jobmässig einrichten kann.


----------



## cybrid (21. April 2006)

Hallo Eifelwolf,

könntest Du bitte die Trackdaten posten und wenn's geht den  sagenhaften Downhill markieren. 

Wenn meine Knie sich mal wieder regeneriert haben, dann würde ich die Strecke gerne mal nachfahren. Und wenn ich's in derselben Zeit schaffe, dann schließe ich mich euch mal an.

Hab mir leider bei einer blöden Stunt-Aktion bei Effelsberg vor 3 Wochen die Knie ein wenig gereizt. Hoffentlich wird das wieder. 


bYe
cybrid


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. April 2006)

Ola Kollega´s,

ich erwarte für Mittwoch ein vollzähliges MTM-Team 

Also: EINTRAGEN  - husch husch


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. April 2006)

Ob's Mittwoch bei mir was wird, ist fraglich, da ich ein date in Düsseldorf habe. Also melde ich mich nicht an, bin dann einfach da oder auch nicht....  

Runde 1 mit 60 km und 600 hm in 3 Stunden würde einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 20 km/h entsprechen... ich glaube, bei der Tourenauswahl wäre es wohl sinnvoll, vorsichtshalber Licht auf den Drahtesel zu schnallen, könnte etwas später als geplant werden....   


Heute war es soweit: nach 2,5 Stunden Eifeltrailing das erste Mal kein Matsch mehr am CP, dafür habe ich mir die Freude gemacht, den *Staub* per  Wasserstrahl vom edlen Lack zu lösen....


----------



## VenneRider (25. April 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Ola Kollega´s,
> 
> ich erwarte für Mittwoch ein vollzähliges MTM-Team



Tach zusammen,

ich klink mich für morgen aus ... bin den ganzen Tag in Mainhatten.  
Aber wir haben ja noch das herannahende Wochenende ... wie schaut's da aus Boris?  


So long,

Marco


----------



## grüner Frosch (25. April 2006)

VenneRider schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich klink mich für morgen aus ... bin den ganzen Tag in Mainhatten.
> Aber wir haben ja noch das herannahende Wochenende ... wie schaut's da aus Boris?
> ...



Fahre am Samstag bei Schnegge mit, Sonntag und Montag sind wir eingeladen  

Bis demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (25. April 2006)

VenneRider schrieb:
			
		

> ...Aber wir haben ja noch das herannahende Wochenende ... wie schaut's da aus Boris?  ...


 
Wenn's mit dem GPS-Workshop noch was werden sollte   (warst ja auch Urangemeldeter), wäre ich am WE hier und wir könnten ggf. ein Töurchen drehen. Wo soll's denn hingehen...?


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. April 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's mit dem GPS-Workshop noch was werden sollte  (warst ja auch Urangemeldeter), wäre ich am WE hier und wir könnten ggf. ein Töurchen drehen. Wo soll's denn hingehen...?


 
Findet der GPS-Shop nicht statt, bin ich allerdings im Hochsommerland .


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. April 2006)

Keine Anmeldung , muß am Wetter oder wohl am mir liegen .

Völlig gefrustet fuhr ich schon um 16:45 Uhr los, um vorab einige Wege im Alfterer Wald unsicher zu machen  Pünktlich bin ich um 17:30 am Treffpunkt gewesen, vielleicht ist ja doch wenigstens EINER gekommen - und siehe da, EINER war da!!!  

Jan heißt er, ist zum ersten mal dabei und kommt auch noch aus Impekoven 

So haben wir zu zweit eine nette Runde durch den Kottenforst gedreht.   

Danke Nochmal für die nette Unterhaltung, vielleicht sieht man sich ja öfters.

Mein Tacho zeigte zum Schluß 68 Km, 19,5er Schnitt und 400 Hm an.

Bis bald.

Boris


----------



## Focus-Rider (28. April 2006)

Mittwoch war bei mir auch nicht so günstig  

nächstes mal bin ich aber dann wieder dabei wenn es eine nicht zu anstrengende Tour ist


----------



## Eifelwolf (28. April 2006)

Die Gelegenheit lÃ¤sst nicht lange auf sich warten  :

*MTM on Tour am Donnerstag, den 04. Mai 2005:*


Wir fahren die 

*MTB-Route Nr. 4 der Kurverwaltung Bad MÃ¼nstereifel *​ 
nach. Die seitens der Kurverwaltung als mittelschwer klassifizierte Route fÃ¼hrt vom Parkplatz des Eifelbades in Bad MÃ¼nstereifel zunÃ¤chst am Erftufer vorbei und steigt dann auf zeit- und stellenweise schwer befahrbaren Pfaden steil zum ThÃ¶nnesbusch hoch. Hinter Eicherscheid fÃ¤hrt man am Hang bis zum RÃ¼ckhaltebecken der Erft. Ein langer Anstieg durch das Waldbachtal vorbei an einem alten Steinbruch bringt den Biker nach Mahlberg, wo der Michelsberg mit seinem reizvollen Eifelpanorama lockt. Der Ausblick entschÃ¤digt fÃ¼r alle Anstrengungen. Ãber einen komfortablen Waldweg gelangt man bald zur mitten im Wald gelegenen Kapelle âDecke TÃ¶nnesâ. Von nun an geht es Ã¼ber den Effelsberger Weg nur noch bergab durch die wunderschÃ¶nen Eichen- und BuchenbestÃ¤nde des MÃ¼nstereifeler Stadtwaldes. Ein kurzer Schlenker ins Graubachtal und zurÃ¼ck Ã¼ber die Haarscheid nach Rodert bringt nochmals etwas Futter fÃ¼r den âHÃ¶henmeterfresserâ. Nach einer kurzen, technisch anspruchsvollen Abfahrt am Radberg, die es mit 15 % wirklich in sich hat, kann man locker Ã¼ber 2 km ins Erfttal und zum Startpunkt rollen lassen.
Soweit gewÃ¼nscht, abschlieÃendes Eisessen in der Innenstadt von Bad Mâeifel nicht ausgeschlossen (nicht im Preis enthalten ).

*Wir treffen uns nicht am gewohnten Eifel-Expeditionsstartpunkt, sondern um 18.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatzes des Eifelbades (Schwimmbades) in Bad MÃ¼nstereifel (unweit des Kreisels an der B 51 [UmgehungsstraÃe] und L 165).*

Die Tour umfasst 575 hm bei 24,2 km StreckenlÃ¤nge, gleicht hÃ¶henmetermÃ¤Ãig somit unserer Eifeltour vor 14 Tagen, ist aber kilometermÃ¤Ãig kÃ¼rzer. Dauer ca. 3 Stunden (ohne evtl. Eisverzehr). 

Leichter Regen kein Hindernis, jedoch strÃ¶mender Regen (dafÃ¼r ist die Strecke nicht geeignet) oder sonstiges Ungemach. 

Der Guide haftet fÃ¼r keinerlei SchÃ¤den, die durch eine Teilnahme mittel- oder unmittelbar entstehen. Teilnahme auf eigene Gefahr.

LMB-Link guckst Du hier!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (29. April 2006)

> Leichter Regen kein Hindernis, jedoch strömender Regen (dafür ist die Strecke nicht geeignet) oder sonstiges Ungemach




Komisch, auch wenns von OBEN trocken war, wars von UNTEN trotzdem an einigen Stellen matsch-feicht-schlammig, sodaß mein Panzer mehr Braun statT Schwarz war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focus-Rider (30. April 2006)

Blue-Flame schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch, auch wenns von OBEN trocken war, wars von UNTEN trotzdem an einigen Stellen matsch-feicht-schlammig, sodaß mein Panzer mehr Braun statT Schwarz war...



das gehört einfach dazu  und ich nehme mal an das dein panzer jetzt auch wieder schwarz ist ... oder hat es die farbe runter gewaschen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. April 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...und steigt dann auf zeit- und stellenweise schwer befahrbaren Pfaden steil zum Thönnesbusch hoch.


Die Pfade sind zeit- und stellenweise sogar schwer beschiebbar . Allerdings, Daywalker74 ist das Teil letzthin komplett gefahren - trotz schweren Bodens.


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Mai 2006)

"Generationen" von Forikern sind diese Tour schon gefahren - ich inklusive. Der dramatische Text stammt aus der M'eifeler Tourenbeschreibung. 

Ist zwar schon länger her, dass ich da gefahren bin, kann mich aber an nix Ungewöhnliches erinnern; o.k., die Strampelpassage zum Michelsberg hin ist nicht jedermanns Freund  , lässt sich aber 

a) umgehen
b) durch Schiebepassage ersetzen.

  *Hinweis: Für unsere Tour am Donnerstag ist "Sommer" lt. Wetterbericht angesagt....*


----------



## bikesiggi (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

verfolge Euren Thread schon recht lange und da Ihr am Donnerstag in meinem Revier Eis essen wollt, hab ich mich ganz frech mal für die Tour im LMB eingetragen. Komme aus Nöthen (direkt oberhalb von BAM) und bin recht oft im Bereich Steinbach/Decke Tönnes unterwegs. 
Wüsste aber nicht wo dieser kurze technische Downhill auf der ausgeschilderten Route am Radberg sein soll .
Na dann bis Donnerstag.
Grüsse
Siggi


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. Mai 2006)

bikesiggi schrieb:
			
		

> Wüsste aber nicht wo dieser kurze technische Downhill auf der ausgeschilderten Route am Radberg sein soll .


Die meinen damit einfach die kurze Rampe (100 m?) talwärts, in der Tat nicht besonders schwer....


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. Mai 2006)

Sag' ich doch: 





			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...*kann mich aber an nix Ungewöhnliches erinnern*...


 Alles Werbedeutsch für die MTB-Touris.... 

@bikesiggi: Welcome to the show!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (3. Mai 2006)

Würde meinem Panzer gene mal wieder die Chance geben, etwas im Matsch zu spielen...  

ABER:

1. Hab ich diese Woche Spätdienst (13.00 bis 21.00) und kann dementsprechend aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht..

2. hab ich grad neue Schalt-/Bremshebel bekommen (die gleichen wie die lten nur komplett in schwarz) und der Panzer steht grad etwas fahrunfähig im Wohnzimmer rum.  

Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben...


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Mai 2006)

MTM on Tour am 04. Mai 2006: Gefahren wurde die *MTB-Tour Nr. 4 der Kurverwaltung Bad Münstereifel.* Teilnehmer waren:

Boris @ Grüner Frosch
Heiko @ Focus-Rider
Jan @ Janne-man
Michael @ meg-71
Olli @ Sco(TT)ti
Siggi @ Bikesiggi
Thomas @ Tomibeck
und der Verfasser.

Vom Parkplatz des Eifelbades, zu dem sich Olli von Meckenheim per Rad durchgeschlagen hatte, ging es zunächst zum Thönnesbusch hoch. Trotz aller Unkenrufe war die Strecke dank des herrlichen Sommerwetters durchaus befahrbar.






"Rückblick" von meg-71

Durch das Waldbachtal führten leichte Steigungen letztlich zum Michelsberg, wo natürlich an der dortigen Kirche ein Gruppen(gipfel)bild fällig wurde:







V.l.n.r.: meg-71, tomibeck, bikesiggi, Grüner Frosch, Focus-Rider, Eifelwolf, Janne-Man, Sco(TT)ti

Bei dieser Gelegenheit packte Olli sein Nähkästchen aus und zauberte daraus einen teilweise "geländereichen" Trail (es fiel auch das Wort Wildsautrail) - das lockerte die Gruppe für den nun beginnenden Abflug ins Graubachtal mit Schlenker über den Decken Tönnes etwas auf. Im Graubachtal verabschiedete sich Olli und machte sich alleine durch den dunklen Wald zurück auf den Weg nach Meckenheim.

Die Resttruppe quälte sich über einen Anstieg hoch hinaus nach Rodert. Von dort aus führt die Tour offiziell über einen etwas langweiligen Part (die "Rampendiskussion" in diesem Thread im Vorfeld der Tour), aber Bikesiggi kannte als Einheimischer einen flowigen Trail hinunter in den Kurpark von Bad Meifel. Klasse  . Bis zur Innenstadt und den dortigen Eiscafés war es nur noch ein Katzensprung.






Co-Guide Bikesiggi mit verdienten "Spaghetti"

Es war schön, einmal ein paar neue Gesichter zu sehen und keinen Matsch von Bike und Gesicht und gesichtähnlichen Körperstücken abkratzen zu müssen. Der Sommer hat wohl angefangen. Tolle Sache !






Der Eindruck täuscht..... meg-71 und tomibeck


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Mai 2006)

Helmut, sehr schöner Bericht 

Wie immer, schöne Gegend, klasse Feierabendrunde - es kann so bleiben!


----------



## Cycle-Dragon (5. Mai 2006)

Sooo, kurze Info am Rande...

Nach (mal wieder) Namensänderung diesmal in anderer Farbkombination als bisher.

Rad-Rahmen wird bald entsprechend angepasst.

Aber diesmal nicht "nur" schwarz mit nem blauen Drachen, diesmal gibts da richtig Arbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Mai 2006)

Das MTM schließt sich bezüglich seiner Wochentour diese Woche am Donnerstag, den 11.05.2006, der

*Premieren-Tour des Tourentreffs Siebengebirge* 

an. Wir dürfen sicherlich gespannt sein. Der passende LMB-Eintrag findet sich hier.


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Mai 2006)

Bevor's jemand nicht mitbekommt: Boris will kommenden Donnerstag auf irgendeinen Häschen-Berg (oder so ähnlich....  ) - guckst Du hier!


----------



## Spooky (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour heute. Ich habe euch ja leider erst zum Abschluß der Tour 'gefunden'. Hatte aber selber auch eine ganz nette Ausfahrt im Kottenforst.

Und übrigens Boris du hattest recht, nach zwei Weizen (und im halbdunkeln) waren die Trails an der Waldau vorbei und zum Schluß runter nach Friesdorf irgendwie 'flowiger' als sonst.   

Zum Abschluß dann noch ne kalte Dusche von oben abbekommen   Das hatte aber den Vorteil das ich zu Hause angekommen wieder richtig nüchtern war  


Viele grüße
Marco

BTW: Fährt eigentlich einer von euch am Samstag beim Schinderhannes die Große Runde ???


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Mai 2006)

Nabend!

So, nachdem ich die Pita gegessen, meine 2te Haut abgezogen und das Bad in eine Moorlandschaft verwandelt habe, muß ich sagen:

Saugeile Tour!!!!

Da war ja alle dabei! Vom einem total "Durchgegrehten" Daywalker! Einen fliegenden Balu! Der es schafte, sich in einem Schlammloch auszuhebeln und sich um 180° drehte,das Rad von sich warf (alles in der Luft) und dann einigermaßen sanft auf den Beinen zu landen!! Da kann man nur noch sagen: RESPEKT 
Ach, und da waren noch ein paar dabei, die irgendwas von einem OB Tag faselten !!! Also, wenn dieser Tag gemacht werden sollte, dann prost Mahlzeit !!!

Unser grüner hüpfender Guide hatte fast alles im Griff! Nur "manchmal" mischte sich ein Leuchtmittel in seine Tour ein! Aber die Beiden haben es super hinbekommen!! !

Die Tour heute, war anstrengender als die gestern in 7.Geb. !

Bis zur nächsten Tour!!


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Mai 2006)

Sodele, meinerseits ebenfalls besten Dank (Bericht schreiben ist Guide-Sache  ) und schnell die (hinsichtlich des Profils sehr optimistische  ) Auswertung des Garmin - mein Tacho behauptet dagegen, nur 50 km gefahren zu sein:


----------



## Scaramouche (19. Mai 2006)

Sagt mal - wo seid ihr denn da lang gefahren. 
Das sieht ja aus, wie das EKG von Helmut  .


----------



## Redking (19. Mai 2006)

Hallo Helmut!
Ihr seit 142 KM gestern Abend gefahren?
Bin ich froh das ich nicht konnte.
Ihr macht mir Angst! 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## grüner Frosch (19. Mai 2006)

Guten Morgen Ihr SchlammwÃ¼hler!!!!! 

Eifelwolf verdonnert mich zum Berichtschreiben, obwohl er es einfach besser kann!!  

Trotz der bis zur Mittagszeit geÃ¶ffneten Dusche, trafen sich 11 unerschrokene zur Schlammschlacht: 

Janne-man
meg-71
Eifelwolf
Focus-Rider
Daywalker74
VenneRider
Handlampe
Bikenstoffel
Balu968
Tomibeck

Los ging es wie immer von Obikoven zum ersten Trail, dem Hardtbachtrail. Als Vorausfahrender hÃ¶rte ich von hinten schon die ersten Rufe eines gewissen Herrn Lampe, hier sei es zu trocken, schlieÃlich habe er sein MUD-Bike dabei 

Doch kaum am BrÃ¼ser Berg angekommen, wurden die Spuren immer tiefer, die Farbe der Teilnehmer wurde einheitlicher â nÃ¤mlich schlammbraun!!!!. Einer drehte sogar durch!!!! Man nannte Ihn fortan: Die menschliche Enduro   

Auf  bitten des Guides zeigte uns der Trailerfinder Schlammlampe noch eine sehr schÃ¶ne Abfahrt Richtung Friesdorf, die zum absoluten HÃ¶hepunkt des Abend fÃ¼hrte: Balu fÃ¼hrte uns auf einer SchlammpfÃ¼tze den perfekten Abflug vor. Hier wurde einheitlich die HÃ¶chstnote 6.0 gezeigt  

Weitere HÃ¶henmeter wurden Richtung Heiderhof/Haselingsberg erfahren, ein paar Trails sind natÃ¼rlich noch begutachtet worden, wobei nicht immer Einigkeit bestand, welchen wir jetzt durchpflÃ¼gen sollen.   ZurÃ¼ck ging es durch das Pecher Tal, Waldautobahn und dem flowigen Hardtbachtrail nach Obikoven.  

Zwichenzeitlich haben sich VenneRider und Focus-Rider verabschiedet â teilweise haben die Kollegen schon vor der Tour 35 KM zurÃ¼ckgelegt. 

Tapfer geschlagen hat sich auch unser âNeulingâ Tomibeck, besonders wenn man einen Tag vorher noch 15 Km lÃ¤uft!

In Roettgen ist uns noch ein besoffener MTBÂ´ler aufgefallen, er hÃ¶rte auf den Namen Marco und fÃ¼hrt in letzter Zeit Touren durch das Siebengebirge.  

Das warÂ´s.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe.

Boris


----------



## Balu. (19. Mai 2006)

Geiler Bericht, geile Tour !

Mal wieder eine Schlammschlacht vor dem Herrn  

... wobei da ja jeder, wie gesehen sein eigenes Rezept hat, der eine veruchts mit Drehmoment, der andere als Mopped mit Drehzahl, der dritte versucht sich als Schlammspringer  

Uwe konnte mir tatsächlich noch einen geilen Trail im Kottenforst zeigen ! Direkt vor meiner Haustür   

So sieht ne gute Feierabendtour aus ! 

Mal gespannt was die "Blindfische" noch so alles auf die Beine stellen und ob immer so viel Anlass zum lachen besteht  




P.S: Dein GPS hat alles dreimal hintereinander aufgezeichnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Mai 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> ...P.S: Dein GPS hat alles dreimal hintereinander aufgezeichnet


 
Verrat' doch so etwas nicht  . Da wird mit Juchhu noch erklären müssen, warum die Trackaufzeichnung stimmt, das Profil aber multipliziert wird  .


----------



## juchhu (19. Mai 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Verrat' doch so etwas nicht  . *Da wird mit Juchhu noch erklären müssen, warum die Trackaufzeichnung stimmt, das Profil aber multipliziert wird*  .


 
Was lese ich da ?  Wer oder was multipliziert ohne Dein Wissen ?  

Rein damit in den GPS-Thread


----------



## Focus-Rider (19. Mai 2006)

Für das was ich mitgefahren bin muß ich sagen schöne Tour   .... wäre auch noch gern weiter mitgefahren, aber das war irgendwie nicht mein Tag. 

Beim nächstenmal bin ich aber gern wieder dabei


----------



## Bikenstoffel (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

komme erst jetzt zum schreiben, da ich noch mein Bike putzen musste  

Bin mal gespannt wann ich den Kottenforst trocken erlebe  Ich glaube den gibt es nur ala Regenwald (Anm. der Redaktion "dagegen ist der Königsforst eine Trocken-Wüste")

Danke an Boris und die Mitstreiter für die schöne Tour  

Habe wieder einige nette mb  - und ob-Fahrer kennengelernt.

Die Bauch- und Beinmuskulatur wurden gleichermassen gefordert. Freue mich auf die nächste Tour mit vielen Verrückten  

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende wünscht
Christoph

Hat Balu schon den Vertrag für MI 4 als Stuntman unterschrieben?


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Mai 2006)

*MTM on Tour am Mittwoch, den 31. Mai 2006:*


_Das MTM fährt eine besonders schöne Route in die _


*wunderschöne frühlingshafte Eifel. *​ 


_Je nach Wetterlage wird eine eher trailmäßig mit rd. 24 km und 580 hm oder eine etwas weniger trailmäßig ausgelegte Route mit rd. 30 km und 810 hm gewählt. _

_Beiden Routen gemeinsam ist eine landschaftlich und bikemäßig besonders schöne Routenführung, die auch den verwöhnten Naturfreund zufrieden stellen wird . Beide Routen werden im bewährten open-end-Verfahren angeboten, d. h. sie können ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt auf Wunsch der Teilnehmer mühelos verlängert oder verkürzt werden. Die o. a. Daten gelten somit als relativer Anhaltspunkt. Die Entscheidung, welche Route letztlich gefahren wird, wird kurzfristig am Veranstaltungstag getroffen._

_Leichter Regen kein Hindernis, jedoch strömender Regen (dafür ist die Strecke nicht geeignet) oder sonstiges Ungemach._

_Link zum LMB-Eintrag __hier!_


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Mai 2006)

Aufgrund Anfragen: Das MTM hat seine 4 Mannen vom CTF in Weibern aufgrund der voraussichtlichen morgigen Wetterlage zurückgezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (28. Mai 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund Anfragen: Das MTM hat seine 4 Mannen vom CTF in Weibern aufgrund der voraussichtlichen morgigen Wetterlage zurückgezogen.


 
Eine weise Entscheidung .

Der Regen, der Ommer und mich an diesem langen Moselwochenende ständig begleitete am Donnerstag und Freitag, war angesichts relativ angenehmer Temperaturen durchaus erträglich ;  aber  die Bodenverhältnisse .........

Auf den aufgeweichten Wegen von Hunsrück und Eifel machte das Fahren wirklich keinen Spass;  so blieb denn das Tal der 1000 Furten (nach der 20.Furt hörten wir mit dem Zählen auf)  der einzige abenteuerliche Trail.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Hilljumper (28. Mai 2006)

Endlich mal ein Tag ohne Regen  

Ich war heute Richtung Venner Ringwall unterwegs. Sehr schöne Tour. Nur der Asphalt-Anteil zwischendurch lässt sich sicher noch reduzieren. 
Die Wege waren zwar zuweilen recht sumpfig, aber durchweg fahrbar 

Achja, und den Rentner, der auf die MTB´ler schimpfte, die JA ALLLES KAPUTTMACHEN, hätte ich auch nicht gebraucht. Dabei habe ich mich extra in Schrittgeschwindigkeit genähert und bin ganz langsam mit einem freundlichem Guten Tag auf den Lippen an ihm vorbeigefahren. Und der Pfad war schon vor mir da, ich schwöre es!!  Was soll´s, ich habe auf eine Diskussions verzichtet und bin fröhlich weitergeradelt.  

Wünsche einen guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Mai 2006)

Der Wetterbericht behauptet: Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit sinkt bis Mittwoch, dem Tag unserer Tour, kontinuierlich weiter ab. Übrig bleibt die Gefahr einzelner Schauer. Und es wird insgesamt etwas kühler (Temp. max. ca. 11 Grad). Sollte uns beim warmradeln aber nicht stören  .


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Mai 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wetterbericht behauptet: Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit sinkt bis Mittwoch, dem Tag unserer Tour, kontinuierlich weiter ab. Übrig bleibt die Gefahr einzelner Schauer. Und es wird insgesamt etwas kühler (Temp. max. ca. 11 Grad). Sollte uns beim warmradeln aber nicht stören  .



Winterklamotten hab ich schon rausgelegt


----------



## Tomibeck (30. Mai 2006)

SO ich gucke gerade ausem fenster und vernehme  wieder mal einen mitlleren bis schweren  Regenfall   .Geh ich recht in der Annahme das ihr morgen niet fahrt?


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Mai 2006)

Tomibeck schrieb:
			
		

> SO ich gucke gerade ausem fenster und vernehme  wieder mal einen mitlleren bis schweren  Regenfall   .Geh ich recht in der Annahme das ihr morgen niet fahrt?



Bisheriger Status: wir fahren!!!


----------



## Montana (30. Mai 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:
			
		

> Bisheriger Status: wir fahren!!!



Ist doch klar , dass die (incl. Boris) fahren 
Wir fahren ja auch 

Gruß Guido


----------



## meg-71 (30. Mai 2006)

Klar fahren wir, und wir feiern wieder jede Pfütze!
Ich habe allerdings meine Winterschlammpe wieder ausgepackt.
Bis morgen gruß Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Mai 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch klar , dass die (incl. Boris) fahren
> Wir fahren ja auch
> 
> Gruß Guido



Auf Euch ist immer verlass 

Wenn ich das nächste mal bei Euch mitfahren werde, wird es vorher nicht angekündigt, vielleicht entgehe ich so den Regenfluch des Tropenforstes


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Juni 2006)

Pünktlich zum Einläuten des (metereologischen) Sommeranfanges hatte das MTM gestern eine laue Frühlingsfahrt in der schönen Eifel geplant.... die Realität hatte dagegen "8 Grad" (aber zumindest plus) und einen durch wochenlangen Regen durchweichten Boden. Ein leichter Regen setzte dann auch akurat zur Tourbeginn wieder ein.

Dieses Wetterphänomen führte (nicht nur bei uns, sondern augenscheinlich auch bei der Tour des benachbarten KFL) zu verhaltenen Touranmeldungen - letztlich fuhren wir

- Boris alias Grüner Frosch 
- Michael alias Meg-71
- und der Verfasser

nach einer Viertelstunde Anstandswarten auf den eigentlich gemeldeten 4. Mann von der Wolfshöhle in Richtung "Naturfreudenhaus" Berg. Der geneigte Leser mag sich selbst einen Überblick über Landschaft, Wetter und Feuchtigkeitszustand machen:







Nach Befahren des dort obligatorischen Trails wurde im Zickzack die grobe Richtung "Vischeltal" eingeschlagen, dessen Wege sich derzeit im schiffbaren Zustand vorzeigen.






Entsprechende Verschmutzungszustände an persönlichem Eigentum der Mitfahrer können da nicht immer ausgeschlossen werden:







In Kreuzberg, dem Dreh- und Angelpunkt dieser Tour, konnte dann trocken-griffiger Asphalt für ein paar hundert Meter unter die grobstolligen Winterreifen genommen werden, bevor es trailig in das etwas weniger verschlammte Sahrbachtal ging.






Zum Teil wurden dabei unserseits auch freudig Bauwerke der dortigen Eingeborenen in Anspruch genommen, die neben trockenerem Fortkommen auch eine Rundumsicht über die Gegend gewähren






Zum Ausklang haben wir uns von dieser vernässten (Ober-) Welt getrennt und gingen in den Untergrund der Eifel, wo wir im Bergwerksstollen "Grete" noch ein kleines Tour-internes Rennen veranstaltet haben.






Da trotz der widrigen Wetter- und Wegeszustände die gute Laune der Teilnehmer nicht zu brechen war, wäre eine Wiederholung dieser Tour (oder auch in ähnlicher Art und Weise) durchaus möglich  .

Statistisch weist mein Garmin folgende Werte auf... noch einen Tick mehr, und wir hätten die 1.000 hm voll gehabt :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo Helmut,

guter Bericht,schöne Bilder 

Anfangs hatte mußte ich schon den inneren Schweinehund überwinden, um mal wieder bei diesen Bedingungen zu fahren , dafür sind wir mit der sehr schönen Gegend und Tour wieder richtig belohnt worden.  

Würden in den Aufzeichnungen unserer elektronischen Helferleins noch die äußeren Bedingungen mit berücksichtigt, kämen ganz andere Tourdaten dabei heraus - gefühlt sind wir die doppelten KM gefahren, Höhenmeter passen ganz gut 

Auf eine Wiederholung im staubigen Wald hoffe ich doch sehr!!!


----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (1. Juni 2006)

schließe mich an, toller bericht, tolle bilder...und habe mir grade sagen lassen, dass das von ahrweiler gar nicht so weit weg ist. da hätte ich mich doch glatt anschließen können, zumal mein mitfahrer gestern kurzfristig abgesagt hat, so dass letzendlich mein schweinehund mich besiegte und ich gar nicht zum fahren gekommen bin...
dann werde ich euer lmb mal in augenschein behalten..schöne pfingsten euch
gruß markus


----------



## meg-71 (1. Juni 2006)

War bei der letzten MTM Tour pfützenfeiern angesagt so war es diesmal schlammfräsen und hoffentlich bei der nächsten staubschlucken.
Um bei dem Wetter zu fahren mußte ich schon eine ganze Schweinehunde Horde überwinden, bin dann aber doch mit einer klasse Tour mit gutgelaunten Kammeraden belohnt worden.
Ein Dank auch nochmal an Helmut der uns nach der Tour noch eine Bikedusche zur Verfühgung gestellt hat, sodaß mein Rad jetzt wieder sauber und geöhlt im Keller steht.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juni 2006)

Hab von diesem neuen Weg durch das Sahrbachtal gehört. Gehört dieser Holzsteg, den ihr bei euerer Tour gefahren habt dazu??

Wenn Michael am Sonntag mitfährt, kann er uns Den ja mal zeigen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. Juni 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Hab von diesem neuen Weg durch das Sahrbachtal gehört. Gehört dieser Holzsteg, den ihr bei euerer Tour gefahren habt dazu??


 
Ja!



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Michael am Sonntag mitfährt, kann er uns Den ja mal zeigen.


 
Nein. Leuten, die uns keine .ovl-Dateien (Mayen) zusenden, wird auch nix gezeigt  .


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Juni 2006)

Wer noch spontan lust hat: Wir treffen uns heute um 13:15 an der Steinbachtalsperre, erster Parkplatz rechts hinter Kirchheim auf dem schmalen Teerweg in Richtung Steinbachtalsperre. Es ist eine gemütliche Runde angesagt. 

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Tomibeck (3. Juni 2006)

Da wär ich ja glatt mitgekommen (Steinbach) aber nein  ich muss ja bis 16:00 arbeiten


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Juni 2006)

Tomibeck schrieb:
			
		

> Da wär ich ja glatt mitgekommen (Steinbach) aber nein  ich muss ja bis 16:00 arbeiten



Schade, bis demnächst einmal


----------



## Hilljumper (6. Juni 2006)

Ich habe mich mal für morgen angemeldet, auch wenn ich am WE kein Gas gegeben, sondern Gras gesät habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Juni 2006)

Derjenige, der die blaue Linie in dieser Grafik






"vorgefahren" hat, scheint dem Alkoholgenuss nicht abgeneigt zu sein  ...

Mein Dottore hat mir heute Morgen ein Bike-Verbot ausgesprochen  , könnte mir aber aufgrund des Spinning-Charakters der Tour vorstellen, dieses am Mittwoch einfach zu umgehen .


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Derjenige, der die blaue Linie in dieser Grafik
> 
> 
> "vorgefahren" hat, scheint dem Alkoholgenuss nicht abgeneigt zu sein  ...
> ...



Diese Linie hab ich nach der harten Tour von Marco (HM-Weizenbier war echt lecker ), zeichnen müssen!! 

Hoffe, Du hast keine größeren Probleme! 

PS. Wir sollten einen neuen Treath eröffnen: TTL - Du bist dafür auserkoren!!!


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Juni 2006)

Liebe(r) Foriker(in),

das MTM (Mountainbike-Team Meckenheim) hat sich umbenannt. Informationen hierzu und den neuen Thread des ex-MTM-Teams findest Du hier im Thread Team Tomburg Light.


----------

